# Η μεταγραφή των ξένων κύριων ονομάτων και η φενάκη της αντιστρεψιμότητας



## nickel (Oct 18, 2008)

Αφού επί δύο εβδομάδες η Άσπρη Λέξη μάς θύμιζε ότι πρέπει να γράφουμε _πάρτι_ και όχι _πάρτυ_, _τρένο_ και όχι _τραίνο_, _σεζόν_ και όχι _σαιζόν_ και άλλα παρόμοια και είχα αρχίσει να ανησυχώ ότι θα πιάσει σερί όλες τις απλογραφημένες (_λιρέτα_ ή _λιρέττα_; _γκι_ ή _γκυ_; _γκέι_, _γκέυ_ ή _γκαίυ_;), αυτή τη βδομάδα το γύρισε στα κύρια ονόματα, πρώτα ανθρωπωνύμιο (_Σαίξπηρ_ ή _Σέξπιρ_;), ύστερα τοπωνύμιο (_Χόλλυγουντ_ ή _Χόλιγουντ_;). Ακολούθησαν οι ερωτήσεις «Βοστώνη ή Βοστόνη;» και «Βιέννη ή Βιένη;».

Ας δούμε τι έλεγαν την Τρίτη: «Ωστόσο, και η γραφή Χόλλυγουντ και η απλοποιημένη Χόλιγουντ είναι σε χρήση στα ελληνικά. Συχνότερη μάλιστα φαίνεται η απλούστερη Χόλιγουντ». Προσθέτω: Η σχέση, για την ακρίβεια, είναι 240 προς 14, αυτό που λέγεται «συντριπτική διαφορά». Και παρέλειψαν το Χόλυγουντ, που τυχαίνει να έχει υπερτριπλάσια ευρήματα από το Χόλλυγουντ.

Το Χόλυγουντ δεν είναι μόνο η ορθογραφία που προτιμά η Wikipedia, αλλά και η ορθογραφία του Πάπυρου, που επιλέγει αντιστρεψιμότητα ως προς τα φωνήεντα αλλά όχι ως προς τα διπλά σύμφωνα.

Ξέρω, το έχουμε ξεσκίσει το θέμα και άκρη δεν έχουμε βρει. Είπα να το ξαναπιάσω από μια διαφορετική σκοπιά, αφού πληροφορήθηκα ότι πέθανε τη Δευτέρα ο γιος του Ζεράρ Ντεπαρντιέ, ο Γκιγιόμ, και μέσα στην τραγικότητα της είδησης εγώ έκανα σκέψεις για το άγχος του μεταφραστή μπροστά στο Guillaume: Γκιγιόμ σαν τον Ντεπαρντιέ, Γκιγιώμ σαν τον Απολλιναίρ (το Γκιγιώμ πάει με το Απολλιναίρ και όχι με το Απολινέρ) ή Γουλιέλμος σαν τον της Ωβέρνης;

Είπα λοιπόν, μετά από την είδηση για τα σχολικά βιβλία, να δω τι διδάσκουν στους μαθητές. Άνοιξα στην τύχη ένα τεύχος της Ιστορίας του νεότερου και σύγχρονου κόσμου Γ' Γενικού Λυκείου (εδώ, σελ. 97-138) και βρίσκω:
Κέλογκ (όχι των κορνφλέικς, τον άλλο που συνυπέγραψε με τον Γάλλο Μπριάν το σύμφωνο που στην ελληνική Βικιπαιδεία αναφέρεται ως «Σύμφωνο *Μπράϊαντ-Κέλογκ» — σαν δεν ντρέπονται λιγάκι). Και Μουσολίνι και Πικάσο και Βρετανία. Εντάξει, σκέφτομαι, δεν παίζουν τα διπλά σύμφωνα. Για φωνήεντα πέφτω στον Τσάμπερλαιν, τον Πεταίν και τον Κέυνς. Μάλιστα, σκέφτομαι, κρατάνε τα φωνήεντα. Ύστερα είδα Ντε Γκολ και Τσόρτσιλ και Μπάστερ Κίτον, αντί για Ντε Γκωλ, Τσώρτσιλ και Κήτον, οπότε σκέφτηκα ότι ακολουθούν τις προτάσεις της γραμματικής του Τριανταφυλλίδη (όχι ω και η — θα τις ξαναδούμε παρακάτω). Στο επόμενο PDF είδα Μποντλέρ και Βερλέν και μπερδεύτηκα.

Απορία: οι συγγραφείς των σχολικών βιβλίων παίρνουν κάποιες οδηγίες ως προς τη μεταγραφή των ξένων κύριων ονομάτων; Κυκλοφορούν αυτές οι οδηγίες για να τις μάθουμε κι εμείς;

Ξανάρχομαι στη δήλωση του καθηγητή Μπαμπινιώτη σε μια πρόσφατη συνέντευξη με την ευκαιρία της έκδοσης του Ορθογραφικού λεξικού: «Επειδή το όνομα είναι ταυτότητα, πρέπει να είμαι πιο κοντά στην αρχική δήλωση. Δηλαδή να γράφω Γκαίτε». Μα, από όλα τα παραδείγματα, τον Γκαίτε; Όπου το γερμανικό «oe» είχε γίνει «αι» — δηλαδή, καμία σχέση! Χάθηκαν οι Βρυξέλλες, το Χόλλυγουντ, ο Κάρολος Μπωντλαίρ;

Σκέφτηκα λοιπόν να πιάσω ένα παλιό άρθρο του καθηγητή Μπαμπινιώτη (εδώ ή εδώ), του 1997, όπου εκτίθενται αναλυτικότερα οι απόψεις υπέρ του πληρέστερου ίσως συστήματος μεταγραφής χάριν της αντιστρεψιμότητας. Θα παρεμβάλλω τα σχόλιά μου.

*Αντιστρεψιμότητα και όχι απλογράφηση*
Γ. ΜΠΑΜΠΙΝΙΩΤΗΣ

Σε προηγούμενο δημοσίευμα («Το Βήμα» 22 Ιουνίου 1997) αναφερθήκαμε στην ορθογραφία των ξένων λέξεων, που χρησιμοποιούμε στην Ελληνική, υποστηρίζοντας ότι η αρχή της απλογράφησης των λέξεων αυτών, έστω κι αν ξενίζει σε μερικές λέξεις που αλλιώς τις έχουμε συνηθίσει (π.χ. _τρένο_ αντί _τραίνο_), είναι επιβεβλημένη. Προκειμένου λ.χ. για τη λέξη _κοπιράιτ _ή για τη λέξη _καρό _ή για τη λέξη _τερέν_ δεν είναι υποχρεωμένος ο ομιλητής της ελληνικής γλώσσας να γνωρίζει ή να πρέπει να διδαχθεί ότι το κοπιράιτ προέρχεται από το αγγλ. copyright και ότι γι' αυτό θα πρέπει να γράφεται _κοπυράιτ_ (με υ) ή ότι το _καρό_, ως προερχόμενο από το γαλλ. carreau (κι αυτό από το λατ. quadrum «τετράγωνο»), πρέπει να γράφεται _καρρώ _(δύο ρ και ω) και το _τερέν _από το γαλλ. terrain (από το λατ. terrenus «χωμάτινος») πρέπει να γράφεται _τερραίν _(δύο ρ και αι) κ.ο.κ. Κάτι τέτοιο όχι μόνο θα πολλαπλασίαζε τις ήδη υπάρχουσες δυσκολίες της ελληνικής ορθογραφίας, αλλά και θα απαιτούσε γνώσεις των ξένων γλωσσών για να γράψουμε σωστά την Ελληνική!

Ο καθηγητής υποστηρίζει κι αυτός ότι *πρέπει να απλογραφούμε τις ξένες λέξεις και δεν πρέπει να πολλαπλασιάζουμε τις υπάρχουσες δυσκολίες της ορθογραφίας, απαιτώντας γνώσεις ξένων γλωσσών για να γράψουμε σωστά στη γλώσσα μας*. Σύμφωνοι.​Διαφορετικό είναι το θέμα της ορθογραφίας των κυρίων ονομάτων (ανθρωπωνυμίων και τοπωνυμίων) που αναφέρονται σε πρόσωπα και γεωγραφικά κύρια ονόματα (χωρών, πόλεων, βουνών, ποταμών, θαλασσών κ.τ.ό.). Η κύρια αρχή που διέπει την ορθογραφία των κυρίων ονομάτων, δηλ. την απόδοσή τους στη γραφή μιας άλλης γλώσσας, είναι η *αρχή της αντιστρεψιμότητας* — και όχι η αρχή της απλογράφησης. Η ίδια δηλ. η γραφή ενός ονόματος ξένου προσώπου ή τόπου πρέπει να είναι τέτοια που να μπορεί να μας οδηγήσει «αναστρεφόμενη» από την ελληνική απόδοση στην πραγματική μορφή του ξένου ονόματος όσο πιο κοντά γίνεται. Γράφοντας λ.χ. _Ντε Γκωλλ, Σέλλεϋ, Σωσσύρ, Ώστεν, Ρουσσώ, Ντεμπυσσύ, Μπάυρον, Τσόμσκυ_ κ.τ.ό. οδηγείσαι ευκολότερα πολύ κοντά στις αρχικές μορφές των ονομάτων De Gaulle, Shelley, Saussure, Austin, Rousseau, Debussy, Byron, Chomsky απ' ό,τι αν απλογραφήσεις τα ονόματα ως Ντε Γκολ, Σέλεϊ, Σοσίρ, Όστεν, Ρουσό, Ντεμπισί, Μπάιρον, Τσόμσκι!
Ωραία, καλοδιαλεγμένα τα παραδείγματα. Προφανώς, μπορεί να μην είναι απαραίτητο να ξέρουμε πώς γράφεται μια κοινή λέξη στην ξένη γλώσσα (που πόσες χιλιάδες να ήταν αλήθεια εκείνες που δημιουργούσαν ορθογραφικό πρόβλημα;) αλλά είναι απαραίτητο να ξέρουμε πώς γράφονται οι πολλές χιλιάδες των ξένων κύριων ονομάτων.​Πρόκειται για την ίδια αρχή που ακολουθείται —συμβατικά και σε γενικές γραμμές— στην απόδοση των ονομάτων στα διαβατήρια, σε πινακίδες με τα ονόματα δρόμων, πόλεων, χωριών κ.λπ., σε χάρτες, σε επίσημα έγγραφα κ.τ.ό. Όταν λέγεσαι λ.χ. Οικονομίδης Χρίστος, κατάγεσαι από τη Θεσσαλονίκη και κατοικείς στην οδό Υπερείδου 4 στο διαβατήριό σου θα γραφεί: Oikonomidis Christos, Thessaloniki, Ypereidou 4 (και όχι Ikonomidis, Iperidu κ.λπ.). Κι αυτό για να υπάρχει αντιστρεψιμότητα στην απόδοση, να μπορεί δηλ. το μεταγραμμένο όνομα να οδηγήσει στην αρχική μορφή του ονόματος και σε ταύτιση του προσώπου. Ομοίως, τα τοπωνύμια _Όλυμπος, Οίτη, Υλίκη, Ερυθραία, Εύβοια, Ουρανούπολη, Οινούσσες, Παιανία, Πειραιάς, Ευρυτανία, Διδυμότειχο_ κ.λπ. θα αποδοθούν ως Olympos (όχι Olimpos), Oiti (όχι Iti), Yliki (όχι Iliki), Erythraia (όχι Erithrea), Euboia ή Εuvoia (όχι Evia), Ouranoupoli (όχι Uranoupoli), Oinousses (όχι Inuses), Paiania (όχι Peania), Peiraias (όχι Pireas), Eurytania (όχι Evritania), Didymoteicho (όχι Didimoticho). Όπως είναι φανερό, μια τέτοια απόδοση μπορεί να μη τηρεί την πιστή «γραφηματική» απόδοση του η και του ω (τα αποδίδει φωνητικά ως i και ο), αλλά έχει υψηλό βαθμό αντιστρεψιμότητας: από το Peiraias οδηγείσαι στο Πειραιάς, από το Paiania στο Παιανία, από το Erythraia στο Ερυθραία, από το Euvoia στο Εύβοια και (με στοιχειώδη γνώση της Ελληνικής) από το Oiti στο Οίτη, από το Yliki στο Υλίκη κ.ο.κ.
Εδώ δεν ξέρω πού να αρχίσω και πού να τελειώσω. Αλλά να μιλήσω για τους Εγγλέζους. Απ’ όσο ξέρω, δεν απλοποίησαν σαν εμάς τη μεταγραφή των κοινών δανείων (εξακολουθούν να γράφουν heuristics, aerodynamics, και τα πιο καλά παιδιά γράφουν και encyclopaedia — και τα προφέρουν όλα αγγλικότατα). Διατηρούν και τις κλασικές μεταγραφές: Piraeus, Olympus, Euboea κ.λπ. Αποκεί και πέρα το χάος. Ξέρουμε τις ταμπέλες που γράφουν Pireas και Evia. Άστε πια τους ασυνείδητους τους Ιταλούς που δεν σέβονται καθόλου την ταυτότητα και την αντιστρεψιμότητα και έχουν γεμίσει τη γλώσσα τους με Eritrea, Olimpo, Egeo και άλλα τέτοια αγνώριστα. Το όνομα είναι ταυτότητα, πράγματι. Όταν τον Kierkegaard τον κρατάμε Kierkegaard. Όταν τον μεταγράφουμε, είναι φανερό ότι σταματάμε να σκεφτόμαστε σαν υπηρεσία έκδοσης διαβατηρίων (η οποία μάλλον θα τον έκανε ΚΙΕΡΚΕΓΚΑΑΡΝΤ). Δεν υπάρχει κάποια αρχή διεθνούς ή καθολικής εφαρμογής, αλλιώς θα έπρεπε να λέμε Σουόμι και όχι Φι(λ)λανδία.​Απ' όσα λέμε είναι σαφές ότι υποστηρίζουμε την άποψη ότι η ορθογραφία των ξένων κυριωνυμίων (ανθρωπωνυμίων και τοπωνυμίων) πρέπει να οδηγεί, κατά το δυνατόν, στην ορθογραφική παράσταση (όπου είναι δυνατόν και στην προφορά, εφόσον δεν διαφέρει) της ξένης ονομασίας και ότι δεν έχει βάση αυτό που παρατηρούμε τελευταία στον Τύπο, σε βιβλία, σε έγγραφα να απλογραφούνται τα ξένα κύρια ονόματα κατ' επέκταση της απλογράφησης των ξένων προσηγορικών ονομάτων. Επειδή δηλ. γράφει κάποιος _σεζόν_ και _τρικ_, γράφει και _Σέξπιρ_ (αντί _Σαίξπηρ_), και _Βαλερί_ (αντί _Βαλερύ_) και _Βολτέρος_ (αντί _Βολταίρος_). Σαν να επρόκειτο δηλ. για «Shekspir» (αντί Shakespeare), για «Valeri» (αντί Valery) και για «Volter» (αντί Voltaire)!
Για όσους απορούν, το _τρικ_ βγαίνει από το γαλλικό truc (και όχι από το αγγλικό trick) και γι’ αυτό γραφόταν παλιότερα _τρυκ_. Πάντως, γράφουμε _σεζόν_ σαν να επρόκειτο για _seson_, αλλά δεν πρέπει να γράφουμε _Σέξπιρ_ γιατί θα μας οδηγούσε στο Shekspir ή, γιατί όχι, στο Sexpir, ενώ ευτυχώς το _Σαίξπηρ_ μάς οδηγεί στο _Soexpeer_ (έτσι δεν είπαμε; Γκαίτε > Goethe;). Ή πόσους άλλους συνδυασμούς αντιστρεψιμότητας θα θέλατε; Μα κανένας δεν βλέπει ότι μόνο το _π_ και το _ρ_ είναι αντίστοιχα, όπως και να τον γράψουμε στα ελληνικά; Η μεγαλύτερη πλάνη στην όλη υπόθεση είναι η λέξη του τίτλου: αντιστρεψιμότητα. Αφού μόνο για «μερική αντιστρεψιμότητα» μπορούμε να μιλάμε. Γιατί δηλαδή ο κύριος Υ να με οδηγήσει στον Monsieur Hue; Και γιατί όχι τότε και ο Βαλερύ σε Valerue;​
(Συνεχίζεται)


----------



## nickel (Oct 18, 2008)

(Συνέχεια άρθρου)
Είναι χαρακτηριστικό, ωστόσο, και διδακτικό και πρέπει να προβληματίσει όσους προκρίνουν τέτοιες αστήρικτες απλογραφήσεις ότι ο ίδιος ο εισηγητής της απλογράφησης των ξένων λέξεων, ο Μανόλης Τριανταφυλλίδης, διαφοροποιεί τη γραφή των ξένων κυριωνυμίων (Νεοελληνική Γραμματική, 1941, σ. 426 κ.εξ.) διδάσκοντας ότι πρέπει να γράφουμε _Μασσαχουσέττη _(Massachusetts), _Μυσσέ _(Musset), _Ροσσίνι _(Rossini), _Σίλλερ _(Schiller), _Μισσισσιππής _(Mississippi), _Νέα Υόρκη_ (New York), _Βολταίρος _(Voltaire), _Βερλαίν _(Verlaine), _Χάυδεν _(Hayden), κ.λπ. Τη μόνη απλογράφηση που προτείνει είναι να μη γράφουμε με _η_ και _ω_ (όχι _Μπωντλαίρ_ αλλά _Μποντλαίρ_) ό,τι θεωρείται στην ξένη γλώσσα ως μακρό ή ως δίφθογγος (au, eau κ.τ.ό., π.χ. Baudelaire, Rousseau) και να γράφονται αντιθέτως «με ι, ε, ο, μερικά ξένα φωνήεντα και δίφθογγοι, που μεταγράφονται συνήθως με η, ει, οι, αι, ω» π.χ. _Γκοτιέ_ (όχι _Γκωτιέ_, Gautier), _Μοπασσάν_ (όχι _Μωπασσάν_, Μaupassant), _Μπουαλό_ (όχι _Μπουαλώ_, Boileau), _Κέμπριτς_ (όχι _Καίμπριτς_, Cambridge), _Μοντρέ_ (όχι _Μοντραί_, Montreux).

Για λόγους συνέπειας (για να μην υπάρξει σύγχυση ανάμεσα στην αρχή της αντιστρεψιμότητας, που κι ο ίδιος ο Τριανταφυλλίδης δέχεται για τα κύρια ονόματα και στην αρχή της απλογράφησης) θα ήταν προτιμότερο, νομίζω, να αποφύγουμε στα ξένα κυριωνύμια την απλογράφηση ή να τη χρησιμοποιήσουμε μόνον όπου βοηθάει. 
Στο κάτω μέρος έχω προσθέσει ένα κολάζ που έφτιαξα από τις σελίδες της Γραμματικής του Τριανταφυλλίδη για όποιον δεν την έχει και θέλει να συμβουλευτεί (για το ιστορικό ενδιαφέρον τους) τις απόψεις του, οι οποίες θα μπορούσαμε να πούμε ότι βελτιώνονται από την πρόταση του καθηγητή Μπαμπινιώτη. Ή θα έχουμε αντιστρεψιμότητα ή δεν θα έχουμε. Μισές δουλειές θα κάνουμε;​Συγκεκριμένα θεωρώ σκόπιμο να συνεχίσουμε να γράφουμε (δύο έγκυρες Εγκυκλοπαίδειες, η «Πάπυρος - Λαρούς - Μπριτάννικα» και η Θεματική Εγκυκλοπαίδεια της Εκδοτικής Αθηνών ακολουθούν αυτές τις αρχές) με _αι_ ονόματα όπως _Γκαίτε, Γκαίμπελς, Γαίγκερ, Χαίντελ_ κ.τ.ό. (μπορούν να δοθούν κανόνες), τα οποία αν ακολουθήσουμε την απλογράφηση θα πρέπει να γραφούν _Γκέτε, Γκέμπελς, Γέγκερ, Χέντελ_, ενώ θα γράφουμε _Βερλαίν_ και _Μονταίν_! Το _η_ μπορεί να εξακολουθήσει να χρησιμοποιείται για το e, ea, ie και ei δίνοντας ορθογραφήσεις όπως _Ντηφόου, Γκρήνουιτς, Ντητρόιτ, Σαίξπηρ, Ο'Νηλ, Σλήμαν, Ντήζελ, Ντήτριχ, Μπήλεφελντ, Λήμπερμαν, Πρήσλεϋ_ κ.λπ. Το ίδιο και το _ω_ και για τα ξένα au, eau, aw κ.ά. π.χ. _Ρεμπώ, Φουκώ, Φώκνερ, Ώστεν, Μωμ, Μωπασσάν, Γκωτιέ, Ζιρωντού, Ντε Γκωλλ, Τρυφφώ, Σω, Ρουσσώ, Γκομπινώ, Κλεμανσώ_ κ.τ.ό. Ορθολογικά μπορούμε να απλογραφήσουμε με -_εη_- αντί με -_αιη_- (κοντά στο πνεύμα της πρότασης Τριανταφυλλίδη) ονόματα όπως _Μπλέηκ, Ντρέηκ, Πέητζ, Τζέημς_ (αντί _Μπλαίηκ, Ντραίηκ_ κ.λπ.) και να γράψουμε επίσης _Γκρέυ, Πέυ, Χέμινγκγουέη, Φαραντέυ_ (αντί για _Γκραίυ, Παίυ_ κ.λπ.).
Φαντάζομαι ότι εννοεί _Χέμινγκγουέυ_. Και μήπως _Σλήμανν_ και _Λήμπερμανν_ (για να μπορούμε να ξεχωρίζουμε τους Liebermann από τους Lieberman); Τον _Νήτσε_ δεν τον αναφέρουν ποτέ αυτά τα παραδείγματα. Και γιατί παραλείπεται η λεπτομέρεια ότι ο έγκυρος Πάπυρος απλοποιεί τα διπλά σύμφωνα και γράφει _Μισισιπής_ και _Μασαχουσέτη_ και δεν μας βάζει στα ντράβαλα των Αμερικανών; 
Από την άλλη, τι αντιστρεψιμότητα είναι αυτή του Πάπυρου χωρίς τα διπλά σύμφωνα; Ας είναι, δηλαδή, καλά το Γκουγκλ, που, άμα του γράψεις Masachusets, θα ρωτήσει _Did you mean: Massachusetts;_ Πάντως απαιτούμε από τον Έλληνα να γνωρίζει ορθογραφίες που πονοκεφαλιάζουν τους φυσικούς ομιλητές των ξένων γλωσσών.​Μένοντας στην αρχή της αντιστρεψιμότητας (με όλους τους περιορισμούς που θέτει ο δύσκολος συνδυασμός ιστορικής ορθογραφίας και προφοράς) και στην ιστορικά καθιερωμένη ορθογραφία των κυρίων ονομάτων θα μπορούμε να συνεχίσουμε να γράφουμε _Ζυρίχη, Βρυξέλλες, Βοστώνη_ (αντί _Βοστόνη_), _Βατερλώ_ (αντί _Βατερλό_), _Πολωνία_ (αντί _Πολονία_), _Ιαπωνία_ (αντί _Ιαπονία_), _Ζηλανδία_ (αντί _Ζιλανδία_), _Κένυα, Λυών_ (αντί _Λυόν_), _Λωζάννη_ (αντί _Λοζάννη_), _Μπορντώ, Μύνστερ, Νυρεμβέργη, Ρώμη, Ρωσία, Σεϋχέλλες, Σιβηρία, Σίδνεϋ, Σκωτία, Τόκυο, Τυνησία, Τύνιδα, Φλωρεντία, Χόλλυγουντ_ κ.λπ.

Τα ονόματα προσώπων και τόπων δεν είναι απλές λέξεις· είναι ιστορικά, πολιτιστικά και εθνικά μορφώματα που οδηγούν σε συγκεκριμένες ταυτίσεις και σε διαφορετικού είδους πληροφορίες. Γι' αυτό απαιτούν συνέχεια και συνέπεια στη γραπτή τους παράδοση, και μάλιστα σε δια-γλωσσικό και δι-εθνικό επίπεδο. [ΤΕΛΟΣ ΤΟΥ ΑΡΘΡΟΥ]

Θα συμφωνήσω ότι μπορούμε να κρατήσουμε την ιστορική ορθογραφία των εξελληνισμένων ονομάτων. Εξελληνισμένα είναι _οι Βρυξέλλες, η Ζυρίχη, η Νυρεμβέργη, η Λωζάννη_ (_Λωζάνη_ στον Πάπυρο, αλλά _Βρυξέλλες_). Δεν είναι δυνατό να αρχίσουμε να τις διορθώνουμε πραγματικά και να λέμε _Ρόμα, Ζιούρικ, Λοζάν_. Η απλοποίηση αυτών των λέξεων συναντά μεγάλη αντίσταση. Μερικές δεν έχουν πιάσει καθόλου: βρίσκουμε _Λοζάνη_ και _Βιένη_, αλλά ελάχιστα _Ζιρίχη_ και _Βριξέλες_. Έπειτα, θα κάνουμε διόρθωση; Θα γίνει η Βοστώνη Βοστόνη, η Κολωνία Κολονία, αλλά η Πολωνία, η Ιαπωνία και η Σκωτία θα μείνουν αδιόρθωτες; Θα κρατήσουμε τα διπλά στις _Βρυξέλλες_, τη _Φιλλανδία_, τη _Λωζάννη_, άρα και στην καταραμένη _Μασσαχουσέττη_; Ερωτήματα που πρέπει κάποια στιγμή να τα απαντήσουμε, αλλιώς να τα αφήσουμε στη στατιστική του Γκουγκλ και όπου κάτσει η μπίλια — χωρίς να υπηρετήσουμε με συνέπεια κάποιον κανόνα, αλλά, απλά και δημοκρατικά, γιατί έτσι θέλει ο κόσμος.

Αυτά για τις εξελληνισμένες, με τις ελληνικές καταλήξεις και κλίση. Ωστόσο, δεν είναι εξελληνισμένες λέξεις το _Βατερλώ_, το _Μπορντώ_ ή το _Σίδνεϋ_. Κι αυτός που γράφει «η Λυών», λέει στη γενική «της Λυώνος»; Αυτές οι λέξεις θα πρέπει να ακολουθήσουν το σύστημα που θα ισχύει για τα υπόλοιπα τοπωνύμια.

Τα ίδια πρέπει να σκεφτούμε και για τα ανθρωπωνύμια, εξελληνισμένα και μη. Θα γράψουμε _Ταλλεϋράνδος_ (Μπαμπινιωτικό), _Ταλεϋράνδος_ (Πάπυρος), _Ταλεϊράνδος_ (Μείζον) ή να τον κάνουμε _Ταλεϊράν_ να ησυχάσουμε («Ταλλεϋράν» πετάχτηκε και είπε ένας πέμπτος!). 

Μια μικρή παρένθεση: Αναφέρομαι εδώ σε συστήματα μεταγραφής. Δεν αναφέρομαι σε σωστές και λανθασμένες προφορές. Ούτε στις περιπτώσεις κειμένων όπου μπορούμε να ξεφύγουμε δίνοντας απλώς τη λατινική γραφή. Διότι αποκλείεται να γράψουμε ότι κάποιος «γεννήθηκε στις Bruxelles».​Το σύστημα μεταγραφής που υποστήριξε ο καθηγητής Μπαμπινιώτης στο παραπάνω άρθρο εφαρμόζεται και στα λεξικά του Κέντρου Λεξικολογίας. Τα κύρια ονόματα που περιλαμβάνουν είναι ενταγμένα στο κύριο σώμα του κάθε λεξικού (αξιέπαινο) αλλά είναι πολύ λιγότερα από τα Ονόματα προσώπων στο παράρτημα του λεξικού Κριαρά ή τα Κύρια ονόματα στο παράρτημα του Μείζονος («Βολτέρος» και στα δύο). Οφείλω να προσθέσω σ’ αυτό το σημείο ότι υπέρ της αντιστρεψιμότητας έχουν ταχθεί ο Γιάννης Η. Χάρης και ο Ανδρέας Παππάς.

Το σύστημα επηρεάζει τη γραφή και των παράγωγων λέξεων· έχουμε δηλαδή _χολλυγουντιανός_, _κεϋνσιανισμός_ και _βιεννέζικος_. Υπάρχουν βέβαια οι αντιφάσεις που είχα επισημάνει εδώ, με κορυφαία _το μπορντό από το Μπορντώ_.

Ζητάμε εντέλει από τους μαθητές να γράφουν _Μακιαβέλλι_ αλλά _μακιαβελισμός_; Δεν είναι δυσκολοχώνευτη αυτή η αντίφαση ανάμεσα σε δύο συστήματα μεταγραφής, ένα για τα ταπεινά προσηγορικά και άλλο για τα κύρια ονόματα; Έχει κάτι αφόρητα ελιτίστικο όλο αυτό το σύστημα ή είναι ιδέα μου; Γιατί, στο κάτω κάτω, οι περισσότεροι ένα train το ξέρουν, άρα πόσο μεγάλο ήταν το πρόβλημα να γράφουν τραίνο; Αλλά το ότι ο Τριφό γράφεται Truffaut πόσοι το ξέρουν; Στο Maugham το «au» μάς μάρανε; Ακόμα και τα απλά Τζων και Τζωρτζ ή (το γαλλικό) Ζωρζ τι αντιστρεψιμότητα δίνουν *αν δεν ξέρεις την ξένη γλώσσα*;

Και έστω ότι μεταφράζουμε και πέφτουμε πάνω σε διάφορα ξένα ονόματα και εφαρμόζουμε αυτό το αξιοσέβαστο σύστημα μεταγραφής, έτσι, πλήρες, όπως θα πρέπει να είναι, όχι μισερό και μεσοβέζικο. *Έχουμε εξασφαλίσει γνήσια αντιστρεψιμότητα;* Όχι. Αυτό που έχουμε εξασφαλίσει είναι ότι ο αναγνώστης, που δεν έχει μπροστά του την ξένη γραφή αλλά μόνο τη μεταγραφή, θα πρέπει να την απομνημονεύσει για την περίπτωση που θα θελήσει να τη γράψει και ο ίδιος. Ζητάμε δηλαδή από αυτόν που γράφει, όχι από αυτόν που μεταφράζει με το ξένο κείμενο μπροστά του, αλλά από το μαθητή ή το δημοσιογράφο, να μην ανατρέχει στα λεξικά για να δει πώς θα γράψει το μποϊκοτάζ, αλλά να τρέχει για να ξέρει πώς θα γράψει τον Πιραντέλλο, τον Ντύρερ και τον Ντύρρενματτ. Να τρέχει και να μη φτάνει, καθώς σήμερα δεν υπάρχει ούτε ένα λεξικό που να περιέχει ικανές πληροφορίες με αυτό το σύστημα (είπαμε: «Ντύρενματ» στο Παπυράκι).

Εγώ τη θέλω την αντιστρεψιμότητα όσο λίγοι. Αλλά τη θέλω ατόφια, όχι υπό μορφή γρίφου. Θέλω, με κάποιον τρόπο, «ο Εμίλ Ντιρκέμ (Durkheim)». Αυτός που δεν θέλει να ασχοληθεί με ξένες γλώσσες και δεν θέλει να ψάχνει στο διαδίκτυο, να μη χρειάζεται να απομνημονεύει κάθε υ, ω και διπλό λ. Και εγώ που θέλω να ξέρω πώς θα τον αναζητήσω στην ξένη γλώσσα, να μη βρίζω το μεταφραστή που έγραψε Ντυρκέμ και *νομίζει ότι μου χάρισε αντιστρεψιμότητα*. Ούτε να με φιλέψει ένα σκέτο Durkheim, γιατί έτσι καταντήσαμε στους *Ντούρκχαϊμ και στο Σύμφωνο *Μπράϊαντ-Κέλογκ.


----------



## jmanveda (Oct 18, 2008)

Πολύ ενδιαφέρον θέμα!

Μήπως το Durkheim (τελευταία παράγραφο) πρέπει να είναι "Ντούρκχαϊμ";


----------



## sarant (Oct 18, 2008)

Έγραψες, πληρέστατο, εξαιρετικό!

Διαβάζοντάς το πάντως, εγώ που γενικά ήμουν υπέρ της αντιστρεψιμότητας (_στο κενό ο Καινώ και κιτς ο Κητς;_, είχε γράψει ο Χάρης και με είχε πείσει) αρχίζω να κλίνω προς την απλογράφηση. Και νομίζω ότι αιτία για τις περισσότερες αντιρρήσεις στη γραφή Σέξπιρ δεν είναι η αντιστρεψιμότητα, αλλά ο πουριτανισμός. Το επιχείρημα για τον παραλογισμό του μπορντό από το Μπορντώ ήταν η σταγόνα που με έπεισε. Διότι, μπορεί να είχε πει παλιότερα ο Δρ. Μόσε ότι "ο Κόμμοδος δεν θα τραβήξει το κομοδίνο", αλλά είναι μακιαβελικό να γράφουμε με δύο λάμδα τον Μακιαβέλι. Ας μείνουν τα δύο για τον Μαϊστρέλλη.


----------



## nickel (Oct 19, 2008)

sarant said:


> Διαβάζοντάς το πάντως, εγώ που γενικά ήμουν υπέρ της αντιστρεψιμότητας (_στο κενό ο Καινώ και κιτς ο Κητς;_, είχε γράψει ο Χάρης και με είχε πείσει)... Ας μείνουν τα δύο για τον Μαϊστρέλλη.


Βαλτός να ήσουν, εκτός από τα καλά σου λόγια, δεν θα μπορούσες να μου δώσεις και καλύτερες πάσες. Διότι δεν ταλαιπωρούνται μόνο οι Αμερικανοί με τη Massachusetts. Κοίτα στο διαδίκτυο να δεις τι τραβάει ο Χαρδαβέλλας, ο Καμπανέλλης και ο Γιάννης Κουνέλλης. Τουλάχιστον ο φίλος μου ο Μαϊστρέλης το απλοποίησε νωρίς.

Αλλά αλλού είναι το αριστούργημα. Στο κείμενο στο οποίο παραπέμπω πιο πάνω, γράφει ο Χάρης: «πώς μοιάζει να ευτελίζεται ο John Keats (Κητς) εάν μεταγραφεί Κιτς, πώς γίνεται ένα πελώριο Κενό ο Raymond Queneau, αν του τσιγκουνευτούμε το ωμέγα (Κενώ)». Με ένα ωμέγα στο τέλος παύει να είναι κενό και λειτουργεί εν κενώ ή αρχίζει να θυμίζει τον Hesse. Οπότε προτιμώ τη δική σου ανορθογραφία, αν και κυρίως επειδή αποδεικνύει ότι δεν τα γράφουμε εύκολα τα «αντιστρέψιμα» αν δεν θυμόμαστε την ξενική τους γραφή.

Αλλά υπάρχει και συνέχεια. Έχουν κυκλοφορήσει εδώ εφτά τουλάχιστον μεταφράσεις του Raymond Queneau. Στο biblionet, που δεν ξέρω από πού αντλεί τα στοιχεία του και κυρίως τις (αν)ορθογραφίες του, για όλα τα βιβλία δίνει για επώνυμο του συγγραφέα το _Κενώ_. Αλλά για βαφτιστικό: _Ρεϋμόν, Ρεϊμόν, Ραιημόν_. Περιέργως, ούτε ένα _Ρεημόν_. Στο Μείζον έχουμε _Ραϊμόν_. Τη σωστή προφορά στον Πάπυρο (Ραιμόν) και τη Βικιπαιδεία (Ρεμόν Κενώ, αφού κι εκεί πέρασε από πολλά κύματα).

Για να μην πιάσουμε τον Ζαν-Λουί Μπαρό (Μείζον) ή Μπαρρώ (Μπαμπ.) ή Μπαρώ (Πάπ.) ή Μπαρρό (Τριαντ.) και την εξασφαλισμένη αντιστρεψιμότητά του σε Barrault.



jmanveda said:


> Μήπως το Durkheim (τελευταία παράγραφο) πρέπει να είναι "Ντούρκχαϊμ";



Αναφέρομαι εδώ, John, στην περίπτωση που, σε διάφορα συγγράμματα συνήθως, αποφεύγεται εντελώς η μεταγραφή και δίνουν μόνο την ξένη (ή την εξαγγλισμένη) γραφή των ανθρωπωνυμίων. Κυρίως σε επιστημονικά συγγράμματα. Αλλά, όπως επισήμανε κι ο sarant τις προάλλες, διάβαζε την _Περί Θεού αυταπάτη_ και έβρισκε τα μισά ονόματα στα ξένα και τα άλλα μισά στα ελληνικά. Και είναι τουλάχιστον αστείο να διαβάζεις σε μία πρόταση: «Εντούτοις, οι συνηθισμένοι άνθρωποι, οι _πολλοί_, οι προλετάριοι του Όργουελ, οι ημιηλίθιοι Δέλτα και Έψιλον του Huxley...». Αυτό λοιπόν που λέω είναι ότι όσοι γράφουν *Ντούρκχαϊμ ή *Ντουρκχάιμ δεν αποκλείεται να έχουν δει σε κάποια κείμενα μόνο του το Durkheim, το οποίο το διάβασαν όπως ήθελαν. Η καλύτερη προσέγγιση είναι σε ένα κείμενο να γράφουμε «ο Εμίλ Ντιρκέμ (Durkheim)». Και, αν κρίνουμε και από τον Κενό: «ο Ρεμόν Κενό (Raymond Queneau)».

Να προσθέσω: όπως είχα προτείνει σε άλλο νήμα, σε παρόμοια βιβλία, για να μη γίνεται κουραστική η συμπαράθεση του ξένου ονόματος, αυτή η προσφορά στον αναγνώστη μπορεί να γίνει στο ευρετήριο. Γίνεται στο βιβλίο του Ντόκινς. Για τα ονόματα που μεταγράφονται στο κείμενο έχουμε στο ευρετήριο:
Όργουελ, Τζορτζ (Orwell, George)
Ραφαήλ (Raffaello Sanzio) κ.ο.κ.


----------



## jmanveda (Oct 19, 2008)

Ευχαριστώ, Νίκελ, για τη διευκρίνηση.

Καλή πιθανή λύση 1. το "Εμιλ Ντιρκέμ (Durkheim) -- άπαξ κατά την πρώτη εμφάνιση -- και 2. η λατινική απόδοση σε ευρετήριο (που συχνά έχει εφαρμογή και σε βιβλιογραφίες).

Ως προς το Durkheim ένας Γερμανός θα το προφέρει "Ντούρκχαϊμ" 

Ενώ ένας Γάλλος θα το προφέρει "Ντιρκέμ", με τον τόνο στη λήγουσα, όπως συνηθίζουν οι Γάλλοι -- προφέροντας το "Dur" όπως το "dur" (σκληρό)

Émile Durkheim (French pronunciation: [dyʁkɛm] (λέει το WIKI)

Sorry, δεν είχα ιδέα για το ποιος ήταν -- η κοινωνιολογία δεν είναι χώρος ερεύνης μου -- οπότε παρασύρθηκα στη Γερμανική προφορά!

Άρα η μεταφορά και μετατρεψιμότητα έχει και την επιπλέον παράμετρο του πώς σε μη ελληνική γλώσσα προφέρεται μια λέξη.

Πέραν τούτου υπάρχει και η ανάγκη να είναι αναγνωρίσιμη η πιθανή λατινική αντιστοιχία για σκοπούς ερεύνης -- δεν μπορούμε να κατοικούμε μέσα σε μια γυάλα εξελληνισμένων απλοποιήσεων για να μην κουράζεται το μυαλό να θυμάται κάποια ορθογραφία, με αποτέλεσμα να υπάρχει το χάος των νέων κανόνων και των εξαιρέσεων: αλλού μας αρέσουν τα διπλά σύμφωνα -- αλλού όχι! Come confusion, come delusion!


----------



## panadeli (Oct 19, 2008)

Διχασμένοι πάντως είναι και οι χρήστες του διαδικτύου.
Άλλοτε προτιμάται, με συντριπτική διαφορά, η απλοποιημένη γραφή (π.χ. Χόλιγουντ) και άλλοτε, με εξίσου συντριπτική διαφορά η "αντιστρέψιμη" (ο Σαίξπηρ π.χ. έχει 172.000 γκουγκλιές ενώ ο Σέξπιρ 43.000). Αλλού έχουμε ντέρμπι (Λόρδος Μπάιρον 2.080/Λόρδος Μπάυρον 1.880), ενώ στα πιο σύγχρονα ονόματα, μάλλον κυριαρχεί η απλοποιημένη γραφή (Ντόκινς 6.500/Ντώκινς 1.900, Χόκινγκ 19.000/Χώκινγκ 2.300). 
Όποιος κανόνας πάντως κι αν επικρατήσει τελικά (φαντάζομαι της απλοποιημένης γραφής), θα έχει πολλές εξαιρέσεις.

Ένα συναφές ερώτημα. Πότε προτιμάμε την εξελληνισμένη απόδοση ενός ξενικού ονόματος; 
Γράφει ο Τριανταφυλλίδης: "Για όσα κύρια έχει καθιερωθή από καιρό μια γραφή (εξελληνισμένη) ή μια ορθογραφία, φυλάγεται αυτή αμετάβλητη". Η λέξη "καθιερωθή" όμως παίρνει πολύ νερό. Για παράδειγμα, πολλές φορές είναι απόλυτα σαφές ποια γραφή έχει καθιερωθεί, π.χ. Δαρβίνος 46.900 γκουγκλιές/Ντάρβιν 1.840, Ισαάκ Νεύτων 15.200/Ισαάκ Νιούτον 1.210. Σε άλλες περιπτώσεις ωστόσο υπήρχε μια καθιερωμένη γραφή που πλέον έχει αρχίσει να εγκαταλείπεται: Φραγκίσκος Βάκων 782/Φράνσις Μπέικον 6.240 (Βέβαια εδώ υπάρχει και ο ζωγράφος, οπότε δοκίμασα συνδυασμό με χρονολογία γέννησης: "Φραγκίσκος Βάκων", 1561: 20 γκουγκλιές, "Φράνσις Μπέικον", 1561: 44 γκουγκλιές -όχι τόσο μεγάλη διαφορά, αλλά τουλάχιστον ο αχώνευτος "Βάκων" χάνει). Αλλού πάλι γίνεται μάχη στήθος με στήθος: Καρτέσιος 11.600/Ντεκάρτ 13.000 (μολονότι η εξελληνισμένη μορφή "Καρτέσιος" είχε αναμφίβολα καθιερωθεί την εποχή του Τριανταφυλλίδη).


----------



## agezerlis (Oct 21, 2008)

panadeli said:


> Καρτέσιος 11.600/Ντεκάρτ 13.000 (μολονότι η εξελληνισμένη μορφή "Καρτέσιος" είχε αναμφίβολα καθιερωθεί την εποχή του Τριανταφυλλίδη).



Επειδή αυτό το έχω ακούσει πολλές φορές, νιώθω ότι πρέπει να κάνω την εξής παρατήρηση: το όνομα "Καρτέσιος" είναι μεν εξελληνισμένη μορφή, αλλά σε πολύ μικρό βαθμό. 

Το άλμα δεν είναι από το το "Ντεκάρτ" στο "Καρτέσιος", αλλά από το "Cartesius" (που ήταν το λατινικό όνομα που έδωσε ο ίδιος ο Descartes στον εαυτό του) στο "Καρτέσιος".


----------



## nickel (Oct 21, 2008)

Πολύ καλή η παρατήρησή σου, Α., και εδώ έχει μια λίστα με εκλατινισμένα ονόματα, ανάμεσα στα οποία και τα:

* Thomas Aquinas (Tommaso d'Aquino)
* Carolus Magnus (Karl)
* Renatus Cartesius (René Descartes)
* Christopher Columbus (Cristoforo Colombo)
* Iohannes Comenius (Jan Amos Komenský)
* Confucius (Kong Fuzi)
* Nicolaus Copernicus (Nikolaus Koppernigk))
* Desiderius Erasmus (Gerrit Gerritszoon)
* Hugo Grotius (Huig de Groot or Hugo de Groot)
* Carolus Linnaeus (Carl von Linné)
* Aldus Manutius (Aldo Manuzio)
* Mencius (Meng Zi)
* Nostradamus (Michel de Nostredame)
* Antonius Stradivarius (Antonio Stradivari)


----------



## panadeli (Oct 22, 2008)

Καλή παρατήρηση, όντως. Το ήξερα αυτό για τον Λινναίο, αλλά όχι για τον Καρτέσιο.
Αυτό μάλιστα κάνει το πράγμα ακόμα πιο ενδιαφέρον, γιατί στα υπόλοιπα ονόματα της λίστας δεν παρατηρείται τάση επιστροφής από τον εκλατινισμένο/εξελληνισμένο τύπο στον ξενικό (με μοναδική ίσως εξαίρεση τον Στραντιβάρι). Κανείς δεν λέει Λινέ, Κόπερνιγκ, Ακίνο κλπ. Γιατί άραγε παρατηρείται επιστροφή στον ξενικό τύπο στην περίπτωση του Καρτέσιου/Ντεκάρτ, και όχι στις περιπτώσεις του Λινναίου, του Κοπέρνικου, του Θωμά Ακινάτη, του Καρλομάγνου, του Κομφούκιου;


----------



## nickel (Oct 22, 2008)

panadeli said:


> Γιατί άραγε παρατηρείται επιστροφή στον ξενικό τύπο στην περίπτωση του Καρτέσιου/Ντεκάρτ, και όχι στις περιπτώσεις του Λινναίου, του Κοπέρνικου, του Θωμά Ακινάτη, του Καρλομάγνου, του Κομφούκιου;


Επειδή επηρεαζόμαστε από την αγγλική βιβλιογραφία, φαντάζομαι. Confucius says... And, as long as it is "Confucius" that says, Κομφούκιος κι εμείς. (Θα μου πεις ότι αυτοί έκαναν Beijing το Peking, αλλά εμείς, εκεί, Πεκίνο. Που όμως σημαίνει ότι, ακόμα κι αν κάνουν τον Κομφούκιο Kong Fuzi, εμείς —πιθανότατα— εκεί, Κομφούκιο θα τον λέμε.)


----------



## La usurpadora (Oct 23, 2008)

Και βλέπω χτες τη ράτσα σκύλων Lhasa Apso να μεταγράφεται στα ελληνικά ως Λάσα Ά*πσ*ο. Σε μας τα π και σ κάνουν ψ, άρα μήπως έπρεπε να είναι Λάσα Άψο (που δεν βγάζει και κανένα χιτ στο google);
Δεν ξέρω, μπερδεύτηκα...
Στέκει η μεταγραφή που είδα;


----------



## panadeli (Oct 23, 2008)

nickel said:


> Επειδή επηρεαζόμαστε από την αγγλική βιβλιογραφία, φαντάζομαι.



Πολύ λογική εξήγηση.



nickel said:


> Θα μου πεις ότι αυτοί έκαναν Beijing το Peking, αλλά εμείς, εκεί, Πεκίνο



Προς το παρόν, ίσως. Γιατί πριν από καιρό έβλεπα μια κατασκοπική ταινία με τον Μάικλ Κέιν με τίτλο, αν θυμάμαι καλά, Bullet to Beijing (δεν θυμάμαι τον ελληνικό τίτλο, αλλά πρέπει να ήταν άσχετος), και όποτε γινόταν αναφορά στο Πεκίνο εμφανιζόταν στους υπότιτλους η λέξη _Μπεϊτζίνγκ_. 

Δυστυχώς ο ήρωας δεν ταξίδεψε σε άλλες πόλεις ώστε να δοκιμαστεί η φαντασία του υποτιτλιστή και να εμφανιστούν πόλεις όπως Παρί, Μαδρίδ, Ρόμα (ή μήπως Πάρις, Μαντρίντ, Ρόουμ; )

Βέβαια, τώρα που το σκέφτομαι, η αρχή της ταινίας διαδραματίζεται στη Μόσχα, την οποία δεν θυμάμαι ο υποτιτλιστής να μετέφρασε Μοσκβά, ή έστω Μόσκοου. Θα το πρόσεχα, φαντάζομαι. Ίσως βέβαια να μην αναφέρθηκε η πόλη στους διαλόγους...


----------



## nickel (Oct 23, 2008)

La usurpadora said:


> Και βλέπω χτες τη ράτσα σκύλων Lhasa Apso να μεταγράφεται στα ελληνικά ως Λάσα Ά*πσ*ο. Σε μας τα π και σ κάνουν ψ, άρα μήπως έπρεπε να είναι Λάσα Άψο (που δεν βγάζει και κανένα χιτ στο google);



Η μεταγραφή ξένων λέξεων και ονομάτων έχει φέρει στη γλώσσα μας και τα ξένα φθογγικά συμπλέγματα, όπως το _νγκ_ που χρησιμοποιούμε σήμερα στη θέση του παλιότερου _γκ_ (_τανγκό_ αντί για _ταγκό_). Το θέμα έχει απασχολήσει και τους οπαδούς της αντιστρεψιμότητας (π.χ. τα δύο «φφ» του _Τρυφφώ_ ή τα δύο τελικά «νν» των γερμανόφερτων ονομάτων ή το «ςς» του Ροςς). Την Uppsala πάντως θα τη δεις να γράφεται και Ουπσάλα εκτός από το καθιερωμένο Ουψάλα (και, ευτυχώς, κανένα με «ππσ»).

Παρότι το «ψ» δεν είναι πονοκέφαλος για την αντιστρεψιμότητα (ξέρουμε ότι έξω δεν έχουν _ένα_ γράμμα για το «ψ»), φαίνεται να θέλουμε να κρατήσουμε την εικόνα του ξένου. Χρησιμοποιώντας altavista (διότι, ήμαρτον πια, το google μού αλλάζει τα «πσ» σε «ψ» — δείτε εδώ), βρίσκω:

κολάπσους
Κέιτ Κάπσο (η κυρία Σπίλμπεργκ)
Απσάρας (τα «ουρί» της ινδικής μυθολογίας ή κάτι τέτοιο)
λιγοστά *Λεσέπς αντί για το καθιερωμένο Λεσέψ
Λίπσκομπ (το «ψκ» θα ήταν ακόμα χειρότερο)

Παρά τον Λεσέψ, σεβόμαστε τους πληθυντικούς στους βιπς, τα σναπς και τα πουσάπς.

Οπότε το Άπσο ανήκει σε μια λογική που δεν είναι πρωτοφανής. Θα την έκανες Κάψο την Capshaw; (Ίσως, όταν έπαιζε με τον Ιντιάνα...)


----------



## panadeli (Oct 23, 2008)

nickel said:


> Χρησιμοποιώντας altavista (διότι, ήμαρτον πια, το google μού αλλάζει τα «πσ» σε «ψ»



Αν βάλεις τη λέξη μέσα σε εισαγωγικά, τότε τη ψάχνει αυτούσια, π.χ.
κάπσω


----------



## nickel (Oct 23, 2008)

Τις ξέρω τις (χρήσιμες ενίοτε) μετατροπές του και ότι χρειάζεται εισαγωγικά για να μη σου σπάει τα νεύρα (μόνο που μας τα χαλάει με τους τόνους), αλλά ότι αλλάζει και το «πσ» σε «ψ» δεν το περίμενα.


----------



## sarant (Oct 24, 2008)

panadeli said:


> Αν βάλεις τη λέξη μέσα σε εισαγωγικά, τότε τη ψάχνει αυτούσια, π.χ.
> κάπσω



Περιέργως, αυτό γίνεται για το Κάπσω, αλλά όχι για το "σολιπσισμός" όπου παρά τα εισαγωγικά βρίσκει και τις (πάμπολλες) ανευρέσεις με ψ.
http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&rlz=1B3GGGL_enGR256GR256&q="σολιπσισμός"&btnG=Search


----------



## Costas (Nov 2, 2008)

Χαρά στο κουράγιο σου, αγαπητέ nickel! Εγώ, μόνο που το σκέφτομαι αυτό το θέμα, το ΑΛΥΤΟ, με πιάνει μια κούραση! Αλλ' ουκ εις μάτην είσαι λεξικογράφος! Εύγε, πάντως, για την προσπάθεια να βάλεις τάξη στο χάος!

Νομίζω πως στο θέμα αυτό η κύρια φιλοσοφία πρέπει να είναι ο πραγματισμός. Γι' αυτό, συμφωνώ ότι το Ευρετήριο με τις ξένες γραφές πλάι στις _*όποιες*_ ελληνικές είναι εκ των ων ουκ άνευ.

Για να προσθέσω κι εγώ τη δική μου τρίχα στην όλη τζίβα, πάντοτε υπό το πρίσμα του πραγματισμού, που, όπως είπα, πρέπει να πρυτανεύει στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα, φρονώ ότι δεν πρέπει να στερηθούμε κανένα πυρομαχικό, απ' όσα μάς παρέχει το οπλοστάσιο του αλφαβήτου μας. Και έχω κατεξοχήν στο μυαλό μου το ύψιλον, που είναι κρίμα να πεταχτεί στα σκουπίδια, αφού έτσι κι αλλιώς υπάρχει κι αφού μας δίνει μια μέση επιλογή ανάμεσα στο ι και στο ου. Ας σκεφτούμε τρία (φανταστικά) γερμανικά επώνυμα: Liter, Luether, Luter. Για να τα ξεχωρίσουμε, βολεύουν τα Λίτερ, Λύτερ, Λούτερ. Στο βιβλίο που μεταφράζω αυτή τη στιγμή έχω μια τέτοια περίπτωση, όπου είναι απαραίτητο να διακριθούν δύο διαφορετικοί Γερμανοί που διαφέρουν ακριβώς ως προς το ue και το u. Να μη χρησιμοποιήσω το ύψιλον; Βεβαίως και θα το χρησιμοποιήσω, έστω και αν σε άλλες περιπτώσεις είναι άχρηστο. Επίσης, ο κύριος Υ (Hue) διαχωρίζεται από έναν πιθανό κύριο Hie (Ι) ή Oue (Ου), όχι όμως και από έναν πιθανό κύριο Hy. Δεν προτείνω δηλαδή κανέναν κανόνα, απλώς υπερασπίζομαι το δικαίωμα να κάνω κλεφτοπόλεμο και να χρησιμοποιήσω κάθε είδους τέχνασμα για να ξεχωρίσω δύο διαφορετικές ξένες γραφές που στα ελληνικά θα συνθλίβονταν σε μία και μόνη, προκαλώντας σύγχυση περί τα πράγματα, ή μάλλον περί τα πρόσωπα. Δεν μιλώ όμως για αντιστρεψιμότητα, γιατί συμφωνώ ότι πρόκειται για στάχτη στα μάτια. Από την άλλη, δε με πείθει αυτό το ότι "ο Έλληνας δεν είναι υποχρεωμένος να γνωρίζει ότι η τάδε λέξη γράφεται στα ξένα με τον τάδε τρόπο", και άρα πρέπει όλα να τα απλογραφούμε. Πέρα από τον παραλογισμό του Μπορντώ και του μπορντό, που πολύ σωστά επισημαίνεις (εγώ θα πρόσθετα προκλητικά και το Ρώμη-ρομανικός-ρομαντισμός...), θα έλεγα και το εξής: και γιατί είναι _υποχρεωμένος_ ο Έλληνας να ξέρει αν το φιστίκι γράφεται με γιώτα ή με ύψιλον; Τέλος πάντων...

Παρεμπιπτόντως, η Καντώνα (ή Καντόνα) συχνά γράφεται πια στην Ελλάδα Γκουανγκτζού (και πάλι λάθος! το σωστό ως προς την προφορά είναι Γκουανγκτζόου!), αλλά αναρωτιέμαι πολλές φορές αν αυτοί που το γράφουν έχουν καν επίγνωση ότι πρόκειται για την Καντόνα, η οποία, πάντως, μάλλον έχει πια ξεχαστεί (εκτός από το γνωστό "και στην Καντόνα χιλιάδες σφάζουν αντιφασίστες ηρωικούς").

Τι μας νοιάζει όμως εμάς αν οι Κινέζοι προφέρουν στα μανταρίνικα Γκουανγκτζόου και όχι Γκουανγκτζού; Πράγματι, δεν θα έπρεπε να μας νοιάζει και πολύ, αφού το είδωλο της ξένης γραφής δύσκολα μπορεί να το πολεμήσει κανείς, εκτός και αν η έκθεσή μας στη σωστή προφορά της ξένης γλώσσας είναι πολύ έντονη (όπως συμβαίνει π.χ. με τα αμερικάνικα, οπότε έχουμε τα γνωστά Ρέιγκαν, Άρκανσο/ω, κλπ.). Προς το παρόν δεν υπάρχει τέτοια μεγάλη έκθεση στα μανταρίνικα, και άρα, Guangzhou βλέπουμε, Γκουανγκτζού γράφουμε, και μαγκιά μας. Έλα όμως που υπάρχει και η συλλαβή zhu! Άρα, και το zhu και το zhou θα συμπέσουν στα ελληνικα σε Τζου, με τεράστια ζημιά. Γι' αυτό, και μόνο γι' αυτό, _πρέπει_ το μανταρίνικο u να μεταγράφεται ου και το μανταρίνικο ou να μεταγράφεται όου. Αυτό μπορεί να μην ισχύει σε κάποιαν άλλη γλώσσα. Με αυτό θέλω και να κλείσω: οι λύσεις (δε θα μιλήσω για κανόνες) δεν μπορεί παρά _να είναι διαφορετικές από γλώσσα σε γλώσσα_.


----------



## nickel (Nov 15, 2008)

Τσόντα, μια και με την Καντόνα μού τα θύμισες:
Η Καλκούτα είναι πια Καλκότα Κολκάτα (από το 2001).
Η Βομβάη, (το) Μουμπάι (ή η Μουμπάη).
Και το Μαντράς, Τσενάι.
(Στο ίντερνετ αυτά, όχι στα λεξικά.)

Να ευκολύνουμε ή να δυσκολέψουμε τη ζωή μας; Αυτό είναι το ερώτημα που βάζεις με το… φιστίκι. Αν ακούσω τον αλήτη τον ελιτιστή μέσα μου, θα πρέπει να ταχθώ υπέρ της (μισερής, έστω) αντιστρεψιμότητας, μόνο που τότε θέλω να μου επιστρέψουν το τραινάκι μου, το λαντώ μου και τις πιρουέττες, αλλιώς κάνουμε μισές δουλειές. Να ομολογήσω ότι το μάτι μου χορταίνει όταν βλέπει Καμύ, Κενώ και Αλαίν Ρεναί; Να ομολογήσω. Αλλά από τη στιγμή που θα μπεις σ’ αυτό τον πειρασμό, πού σταματάς, πού τραβάς τη γραμμή; Αυτή τη γραμμή πρέπει να ζητήσουμε, μια λογική στο σύστημα, μια συναίνεση, γιατί κι εγώ θέλω να έχουν μια ταυτότητα τα ονόματα, μόνο που τώρα έχουν τρεις-τέσσερις το καθένα.

Διάβασα με ενδιαφέρον την άποψη του Αχιλλέα Κυριακίδη (που δεν χρειάζεται συστάσεις) σε επιστολή του στη Λώρη Κέζα (την ξέθαψαν στο τ.). Λέει ότι προτιμά (για την ακρίβεια, έχει κανόνα απαράβατο) τη μη μεταγραφή των ξένων ονομάτων όταν πρόκειται για υπαρκτά πρόσωπα (όχι τοπωνύμια) που η γλώσσα τους χρησιμοποιεί το λατινικό αλφάβητο – κυρίως στα δοκίμια, όπου συνήθως αυτά τα πρόσωπα συχνάζουν. Τις δικές μου απόψεις για τα ονόματα στα δοκίμια τις έχω εξηγήσει.

Κρατάω ωστόσο την ενδιαφέρουσα παράγραφο:
Σας θυμίζω, τέλος, ότι η αντίθετη άποψη, της μεταγραφής όλων των ξένων ονομάτων, κάποια στιγμή είχε πάρει φόρα και όχι μόνο μετέγραφε, αλλά και μετέφραζε. Και δεν αναφέρομαι (μόνο) σε εξελληνισμούς (Καρτέσιος, Λαϊβνίτιος, ακόμα και Βωδελαίρος) ή σε χαριέντως ευρηματικές αποδόσεις [όλοι αγαπήσαμε τον Γιάννη Αγιάννη (Jean Valjean), μισήσαμε τον Ιαβέρη (Javert) και ερωτευτήκαμε την Τιτίκα (Cosette)], αλλά σε τερατουργήματα, όπως, π.χ., το προϊόν αχαλίνωτου οίστρου «Καβγατζής» στο οποίο μεταφράστηκε (νοηματικά!) το επώνυμο Κερέλ (Querelle) του κολασμένου ήρωα του Genet. [Περιμένουν τη σειρά τους ο Δαβίδ Χαλκολειβαδίτης (David Copperfield) και ο Θωμάς Πριονιστής (Tom Sawyer)].​Στις ευρηματικές αποδόσεις ξέχασε να συμπεριλάβει τον γαβριά (Gavroche), που προστέθηκε στα προσηγορικά. Πάντως, στους _Αθλίους_ υπάρχει το απόσπασμα:
César, dit Combeferre, est tombé justement. Cicéron a été sévère pour César, et il a eu raison. Cette sévérité-là n'est point la diatribe. Quand Zoïle insulte Homère, quand Mævius insulte Virgile, quand Visé insulte Molière, quand Pope insulte Shakespeare, quand Fréron insulte Voltaire, c'est une vieille loi d'envie et de haine qui s'exécute; les génies attirent l'injure, les grands hommes sont toujours plus ou moins aboyés.​



Να πώς το μετέφρασε ο Σκυλίτσης το 1863. Όλα τα προβλήματα μεταγραφής που έχουμε σήμερα. Ο Pope που έγινε Πωπ που έγινε Πόουπ, o Shakespeare που έγινε Σαικσπήρος που έγινε ό,τι έγινε, ο Βολταίρος που αντιστέκεται στους Βολτέρους. Ακόμα κι αν δεν μεταγράφεις στα δοκίμια, αυτό δεν διώχνει το πρόβλημα. Γιατί δεν μπορείς στον Ουγκό να τα αφήσεις στην ξένη γλώσσα — και μάλιστα César όταν μεταφράζεις από τα γαλλικά, Caesar από τα εγγλέζικα και Cesare από τα ιταλικά.

Οπότε, για να ξαναθυμηθούμε το φιστίκι: καλά (τρόπος του λέγειν) να πεις στους μαθητές ότι ο Φρήντριχ είναι με «η» γιατί υπάρχει δίφθογγος στα γερμανικά και ο Νίτσε είναι εξαίρεση, αλλά φαντάζεστε να πρέπει να θυμούνται ότι γράφεται Nietzsche*; Υπάρχει μια διαφορά από το να πρέπει να μάθεις το φιστίκι.

*Στο ίντερνετ υπάρχουν πάνω από 30 διαφορετικές γραφές του Nietzsche.


----------



## Costas (Nov 15, 2008)

Με βάζεις στον πειρασμό να εκθέσω με πόσους διαφορετικούς τρόπους μπορεί να μεταγραφεί ο Ηρώδης ο Αττικός (Yiluode Atiku) ή το Ναύπλιο (Nafupuliweng) στα κινέζικα, αλλά θα τον προσπεράσω... Επιμένω (λικβινταριστικά και ντεφαι-ε-τιστικά) ότι το πρόβλημα είναι άλυτο. Ας υπάρχουν τρεις και τέσσερις γραφές: και τι έγινε; Μέσα στο γενικό χαμό, άλλος ένας (χαρά οι λεξικογράφοι!)

Να προσθέσω μάλιστα τη δική μου "λύση" (τρομάρα μου!) στο μακρό ι των εγγλέζικων: όχι Λου Ρηντ αλλά Λου Ρίιντ (πώς δηλαδή λέμε Διηάνειρα και οίηση και διίστανται; πώς λέμε Μάρτι Αχτισάαρι και Σααβέντρα; )

"Στο μπιτς-πάρτι χτες βάλανε και Λου Ρίιντ"
"Ντοκι-υ-μαντέρ για τον Ουόλτερ Χέρσελ Μπίιτς"
"Μπιτς, μ' έκανες και λιώνω βρε"


----------



## jmanveda (Nov 15, 2008)

> Τσόντα, μια και με την Καντόνα μού τα θύμισες:
> Η Καλκούτα είναι πια Καλκότα (από το 2001).
> Η Βομβάη, (το) Μουμπάι (ή η Μουμπάη).
> Και το Μαντράς, Τσενάι.



Ας μου επιτραπεί να επισημάνω:

Calcutta ==> Kolkata == > Κόλκατα
Bombay == Mumbai ==> Μούμπαϊ
Madras ==> Chennai ==> Τσένναι

Και άλλες πόλεις της Ινδίας έχουν αλλάξει ονομασίες από αυτές που τους καθιέρωσαν οι Άγγλοι με τη δική τους προφορά, π.χ.

Poona ==> Pune ==> Πούνέ

Ναι, δύο τόνους στη μεταγραφή, για σωστή προφορά. 

Προσωπικά προτιμώ η μεταγραφή να θυμίζει την ξένη ορθογραφία -- παρά τα μερικά άλυτα. Ασχολούμενος πολύ με σανσκριτική ορολογία, θα δημιουργούσε τραγελαφικές καταστάσεις αν εφάρμοζα την όποια "απλοποίηση". Π,χ, τα δασέα σύμφωνα: 

_dhatu_ ==> _ντχάτου_
Hiranyagarbha ==> Χιράνγιαγκάρμπχα

Θα μου πείτε πως ο κάθε μεταφραστής θα πρέπει να γίνει σανσκριτιστής; Όχι βέβαια, αλλά -- πέρα από την ειδική μετάφραση φιλοσοφικών κειμένων -- μπορεί πάντα να κάνει φιλότιμες προσπάθειες να μάθει τη σωστή προφορά των ξένων όρων που συναντάει, και όχι π.χ. να τονίζει τα πάντα στη λήγουσα.

Φυσικά, αυτό δεν εξαντλεί το θέμα, το οποίο όντως απαιτεί νοικοκύρεμα.


----------



## Costas (Nov 15, 2008)

nickel said:


> (Θα μου πεις ότι αυτοί έκαναν Beijing το Peking, αλλά εμείς, εκεί, Πεκίνο.)



Ναι, αλλά εξακολουθούν να παρακολουθούν Peking Opera και να τρώνε Peking duck.


----------



## agezerlis (Nov 15, 2008)

Costas said:


> Ναι, αλλά εξακολουθούν να παρακολουθούν Peking Opera και να τρώνε Peking duck.



Πολύ καλή παρατήρηση. Αντίστοιχα, στην ίδια την Ινδία εξακολουθούν να λένε

Indian Institute of Technology Bombay και Madras.


----------



## jmanveda (Nov 16, 2008)

Σίγουρα θα υπάρξουν παρεκκλήσεις μέχρι που να γενικευθεί η χρήση νέων ονομασιών, αλλάξουν (ίσως) επωνυμίες εταιριων, επιστολόχαρτα...

Ως προς τα εδέσματα μάλλον θα μείνουν -- όπως το Madras Curry.

Ως προς το Peking Opera ίσως σύντομα γίνει Beijing Opera, αφού το Beijing είναι πολύ κοντα στο Peking. Κάποιος ξέχασε να το αλλάξει...

Επίσης, θα μείνουν με τις παλιές ονομασίες οι τόποι παλαιών εκδόσεων στις βιβλιογραφίες.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 3, 2009)

Πολύ ωραίο νήμα. :)



nickel said:


> [Η] biblionet [...] δεν ξέρω από πού αντλεί τα στοιχεία τ[ης] και κυρίως τις (αν)ορθογραφίες τ[ης.]


Της στέλνουν τα βιβλία τους οι ίδιοι οι εκδότες.


----------



## curry (Jan 13, 2009)

Ψάχνοντας στις ιστοσελίδες της ελληνικής ομογένειας έπεσα σε αυτό το καταπληκτικό: 
"Ελληνική Ορθόδοξος Κοινότης Αγίου Γεωργίου *Βρισβάνης*"! Στην Αυστραλία φυσικά... όπου Βρισβάνη=Brisbane, πρωτεύουσα του Queensland -μάλλον Κουηνσλάνδης θα είναι κι αυτό! Δεν ξέρω, την Μελβούρνη (ή Μελεβούρνη κατά μία συγγενή μας) την θεωρώ δεδομένη αφού έτσι την έμαθα, αλλά αυτή η Βρισβάνη... παρόλο που είναι της ίδιας λογικής, μου φαίνεται τρομερά αστεία!


----------



## dipylos (Jan 13, 2009)

Το βρίσκω πολύ ωραίο. Αντιστοίχως το Johannesburg ονομάζεται από το Πατριαρχείο Αλεξανδρείας, και επίσημα από τους εκεί ομογενείς, Ιωαννούπολις.


----------



## nickel (Jan 13, 2009)

Καλημέρα. Δεν ξέρω αν έχω εξομολογηθεί άλλη φορά την αμαρτία μου, αλλά μια πλευρά του μυαλού μου (ίσως το κομμάτι που έχει διαβάσει παλιά αναγνώσματα) λατρεύει αυτούς τους εξελληνισμούς, ίσως επειδή είναι γραφικοί ή ευρηματικοί ή απλώς επειδή έχουν αυτή την οικεία μυρωδιά της ναφθαλίνης. Όχι του τύπου που θα έκανε (κατά το παλιό αστειάκι) την Ελίζαμπεθ Τέιλορ Ελισάβετ Ράπτη, αλλά που θα την έκανε Ελισάβετ Ταιϋλόρη. Η παράδοση αυτής της πρακτικής, με τους Ευρωπαίους που εκλατίνιζαν τα ονόματά τους (κι εμείς εξελληνίζαμε από το λατινικό) ή κάναμε Λαυρέντιο κάθε Λόρενς και Λοράν, έχει τη μαγεία της. Τώρα απλώς μπερδευόμαστε με τα ύψιλον και τα ωμέγα.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 13, 2009)

Εμένα πάντως ομολογώ ότι μου αρέσει η Μυλούζη, και πάντα ένα διεστραμμένο χαμόγελο φώτιζε το πρόσωπό μου κάθε φορά που έπρεπε να πω Αεροπορικός Ακόλουθος _Ουασιγκτώνος_.


----------



## Elsa (Jan 13, 2009)

Μωρέ κι εμένα μου αρέσει το Αμστελόδαμον και τα Μεδιόλανα αλλά δεν το λέω δυνατά...


----------



## nickel (Mar 9, 2009)

+1

Metafrazontas tin New York Times

Συνονόματε, αν το βγάλεις αυτό στο ιστολόγιο, θα χάσουμε μεροκάματα να διαβάζουμε σχόλια και να απαντάμε.


----------



## sarant (Mar 10, 2009)

nickel said:


> +1
> 
> Metafrazontas tin New York Times
> 
> Συνονόματε, αν το βγάλεις αυτό στο ιστολόγιο, θα χάσουμε μεροκάματα να διαβάζουμε σχόλια και να απαντάμε.



Θα βγει αύριο, προς το παρόν αφήνω τον ψευδοΜπαμπινιώτη που έχει ακόμα ψωμί.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Mar 10, 2009)

Costas said:


> Και έχω κατεξοχήν στο μυαλό μου το ύψιλον, που είναι κρίμα να πεταχτεί στα σκουπίδια, αφού έτσι κι αλλιώς υπάρχει κι αφού μας δίνει μια μέση επιλογή ανάμεσα στο ι και στο ου.



Πολύ κρίμα. Θυμάται μήπως κανείς τι απέγινε το δίγαμμα



Costas said:


> Με αυτό θέλω και να κλείσω: οι λύσεις (δε θα μιλήσω για κανόνες) δεν μπορεί παρά _να είναι διαφορετικές από γλώσσα σε γλώσσα_.



Συμφωνώ και προσυπογράφω με χέρια και με πόδια.

Χρόνια τώρα σκέφτομαι ότι θα ήταν σκόπιμο να μαζευτούν κάμποσοι μεταφραστές από κάθε γλώσσα και να κάτσουν να προτείνουν αντιστοιχία μεταγραφής για τη γλώσσα που γνωρίζουν. Να καταρτίσουν ίσως και καταλόγους ονομάτων και κοινών λέξεων. Να υπάρχει ένας μπούσουλας τέλος πάντων.

Ομολογώ κι εγώ την προτίμησή μου για τον εξελληνισμό. Δεδομένου ότι είναι αδύνατον να μεταφέρεις αυτούσια την ξένη λέξη στη γλώσσα σου, το πιο έντιμο είναι να την "μεταφράζεις", να την προσαρμόζεις δηλαδή στη φωνητική και την ορθογραφία της δικής σου γλώσσας. Μια χαρά μου φαίνεται το Αμστελόδαμον και το Πεκίνο. 

Μια που τώρα όμως αυτή η τάση μοιάζει να έχει παρέλθει ανεπιστρεπτί (κατά βάθος είναι θέμα μόδας) και βρισκόμαστε στη δύσκολη θέση να πρέπει να γράψουμε με το δικό μας αλφάβητο στη δική μας γλώσσα την πλησιέστερη φωνητική απόδοση της ξένης λέξης, συμφωνώ ότι είναι αφελές να προσπαθούμε να την προσεγγίσουμε ορθογραφικά (και καλά με το λατινικό αλφάβητο κάπως τα πασαλείβεις και μοιάζει πειστικό, με τα κινέζικα, τα αραβικά, τα ινδικά τι γίνεται;). 

Θα ήταν όμως πολύ καλό νομίζω αν υπήρχε μια προτεινόμενη αντιστοίχιση για κάθε γλώσσα, ώστε να εξασφαλιστεί μια κάποια ομοιομορφία και να έχουν οι νέοι μεταφραστές ένα μπούσουλα. Κάτι σαν το πρότυπο του ΕΛΟΤ αλλά με άλλη λογική (αυτήν της φωνητικής απόδοσης).


----------



## nickel (Sep 8, 2009)

Ανέβασα εδώ τις σελίδες 409-421 από το βιβλίο του Γιώργου Παπαναστασίου _Νεοελληνική ορθογραφία_. Προέρχονται από το κεφάλαιο 11, «Ορθογραφία των κύριων ονομάτων», και αφορούν ειδικότερα τα νεότερα ξένα κύρια ονόματα.

Μια παράλειψη είναι ότι δεν γίνεται αναφορά στο σύστημα μεταγραφής που ακολουθεί ο Πάπυρος (κατάργηση διπλών συμφώνων, αλλά «αντιστρεψιμότητα» στα φωνήεντα) και ασφαλώς επηρεάζει πολλούς.

Επίσης διαφωνώ με την κατάργηση του «ν» του ng, όπως _Χογκ Κογκ_ αντί για _Χονγκ Κονγκ_. Επίσης η Bangkok καλύτερα Μπανγκόκ παρά Μπαγκόκ, σίγουρα όχι *Μπαγκόγκ. Κάποιες τέτοιες λεπτομέρειες.

Κατά τ' άλλα, κέντημα!


----------



## Costas (Sep 9, 2009)

Από το άρθρο Metafrazontas tin New York Times του sarant στον ιστότοπό του, που το λινκ του παρέθεσε ο nickel παραπάνω, στο #31:

Ο Νίκος ο Λίγγρης έχει βέβαια αποδείξει, σε σημείωμά του στο φόρουμ Λεξιλογία, ότι η αντιστρεψιμότητα είναι αδύνατη και ότι είναι φενάκη να την επιδιώκει κανείς, αλλά δεν τον διαβάζουν όλοι.

Δηλαδή όσοι συμμετέχουμε σ' αυτό το νήμα και τυχόν διαφωνούμε δεν έχουμε διαβάσει το ποστ του; Ή να το πω κι αλλιώς: απαγορεύεται να διαφωνούμε έχοντάς τον διαβάσει;


----------



## Costas (Sep 9, 2009)

nickel said:


> Επίσης διαφωνώ με την κατάργηση του «ν» του ng, όπως _Χογκ Κογκ_ αντί για _Χονγκ Κονγκ_. Επίσης η Bangkok καλύτερα Μπανγκόκ παρά Μπαγκόκ, σίγουρα όχι *Μπαγκόγκ. Κάποιες τέτοιες λεπτομέρειες.


Εμένα μπορεί κάποιος να μου λύσει την απορία, γιατί η Kronstadt έχει γίνει στα ελληνικά Κρονστά*ν*δη;


----------



## nickel (Sep 9, 2009)

Costas said:


> Εμένα μπορεί κάποιος να μου λύσει την απορία, γιατί η Kronstadt έχει γίνει στα ελληνικά Κρονστά*ν*δη;


Ωραία παρατήρηση. Να τη βελτιώσω: οι περισσότεροι απλώς μετακινούν το «ν» και λένε Κροστάνδη, με πρώτη πρώτη τη Βικιπαίδεια. Ο Πάπυρος, «Κρονστάνδη», αλλά, περιέργως, ασχολίαστο.


Όσο για το παραπάνω: Κάτσε που προσηλύτισα έναν, μη μου τον χαλάς.


----------



## Ambrose (Sep 9, 2009)

nickel said:


> Επίσης διαφωνώ με την κατάργηση του «ν» του ng, όπως _Χογκ Κογκ_ αντί για _Χονγκ Κονγκ_. Επίσης η Bangkok καλύτερα Μπανγκόκ παρά Μπαγκόκ, σίγουρα όχι *Μπαγκόγκ. Κάποιες τέτοιες λεπτομέρειες.



To ν εκεί δεν χρειάζεται, αλλά επειδή σήμερα κανείς δεν ξέρει την σωστή προφορά του διψήφου, πολλοί αναγκάζονται να το βάλουν.



Costas said:


> Εμένα μπορεί κάποιος να μου λύσει την απορία, γιατί η Kronstadt έχει γίνει στα ελληνικά Κρονστά*ν*δη;



Γιατί μάλλον κάθεται πιο εύκολα στη γλώσσα του φυσικού ομιλητή.


----------



## Costas (Sep 9, 2009)

Από τη στιγμή που θεωρείται πειστικό το επιχείρημα ότι τα η-ει-οι-υι-ι είναι χρήσιμα _και_ γιατί μας βοηθούν να ξεχωρίζουμε τα ομόηχα, γιατί να μη γράφουμε "η Μάγδα έπινε το τζιν της κουνώντας ρυθμικά το πόδι, που διαγραφόταν μέσα από το εφαρμοστό της τζην;" Πώς αλλιώς δηλαδή μπορούμε να ξεχωρίσουμε τις δύο λέξεις; Αντίστοιχα, ο Rudolf Heß που έπεσε με αλεξίπτωτο στη Βρετανία και ο Rudolf Höß ο διοικητής του Άουσβιτς, πώς θα διαχωριστούν αν δεν τους γράψουμε Ες και Αις; Έχω σημείο στο βιβλίο που μεταφράζω που οι δυο τους στέκουν πλάι-πλάι. Καλή λοιπόν η θεωρία, αλλά η πράξη άλλα υπαγορεύει. Μας έχουν πρήξει με το επιχείρημα φύλο-φύλλο-φίλο, αλλά όταν το ίδιο πρόβλημα το έχουμε με ξένα ονόματα, κύρια αλλά και κοινά (βλ. gin-jean παραπάνω), τότε.... δύο μέτρα και δύο σταθμά. Και δεν είδα ο Παπαναστασίου να γράφει στα ελληνικά το όνομα Hue (ο Γάλλος κομουνιστής). Στα δύσκολα τον θέλω, όχι στα εύκολα. Ας μας πει λοιπόν κάτι για τα ξένα *ομόηχα*, και τότε βλέπουμε. Κατά τα άλλα το βιβλίο μοιάζει πολύ ενδιαφέρον, δε λέω.


----------



## nickel (Sep 10, 2009)

Ο Παπαναστασίου δεν πιάνει τον Υ (Hue)· πιάνει τον Υβ και την Αιξ αν Προβάνς (σ. 241). Στον Υ είχε κολλήσει και ο Χάρης. Πες ότι έχει άλλη αισθητική, πες ότι χαρίζει μισή αντιστρεψιμότητα. Ωστόσο, αυτά τα επιχειρήματα (μαζί δηλαδή με το επιχείρημα για τζιν-τζην), δεν αποτελούν επιχείρημα για την καθολική επάνοδο στο σύστημα όπου κάπως θα καθρεφτίζουμε την ορθογραφία της ξένης λέξης σε προσηγορικά και κύρια. Γιατί το δικό μου επιχείρημα δεν περιορίζεται στη «φενάκη της αντιστρεψιμότητας», αλλά στο ότι κάνουμε μαγκιές από θέση ισχύος: από τη θέση του μεταφραστή που βλέπει το πρωτότυπο, που ξέρει την ξένη γλώσσα, που έχει βοηθήματα. Και ερχόμαστε να έχουμε την απαίτηση να θυμάται ο άλλος, από μικρό παιδί, δίπλα στον Θουκυδίδη, και τον Πεταίν.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 10, 2009)

Για τα _Αιξ_ (και τα _Αιν_) ήθελα να το πω κι εγώ, το 'χαμε συζητήσει κι εδώ: http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=3186. Και το _Ann_ εγώ το μεταγράφω _Ανν_ (όχι _Αν_, να μην μπερδεύται και με το _αν_), αφού έχουμε το _Άννα_.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 10, 2009)

Χτες το βράδυ, βλέποντας τηλεόραση έπεσα πάνω σ' ένα γνωστό παλιό δίλημμα: τα ονόματα Don και Dawn. Το πρώτο σαφώς αντρικό, το δεύτερο γυναικείο. Κάποτε γράφαμε Ντον και Ντων. Και ομολογουμένως, μου φαίνεται κάπως γελοίο να έχω στη μετάφρασή μου μια γυναίκα που τη φωνάζουν Ντον.

Όσο για το Αν και Άνα, υπάρχει κάποιος Έλληνας καθηγητής σε ξένο πανεπιστήμιο που διδάσκει στους σπουδαστές του ότι αν η "Άννα" είναι Ελληνίδα, πρέπει να τη γράφουν Άννα, αν είναι ξένη, πρέπει να γράφουν Αν ή Άνα*. Το ίδιο και η Μαίρη, η ξένη πρέπει να λέγεται Μέρι. Επίσης η Φιλαδέλφεια, αν είναι της Αττικής δικαιούται να έχει "ει". Αν είναι των ΗΠΑ, πρέπει να γράφεται Φιλαδέλφια. Αν δεν είναι μπαρούφες αυτά, δεν ξέρω τι άλλο είναι.

*Βέβαια, μου έτυχε μια Λατίνα Ana, που αφού ήταν γραμμένη με ένα n στο πρωτότυπο, αναγκαστικά την απέδωσα ως Άνα, δεν της πρόσθεσα και δεύτερο νι.


----------



## Ambrose (Sep 10, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> Χτες το βράδυ, βλέποντας τηλεόραση έπεσα πάνω σ' ένα γνωστό παλιό δίλημμα: τα ονόματα Don και Dawn. Το πρώτο σαφώς αντρικό, το δεύτερο γυναικείο. Κάποτε γράφαμε Ντον και Ντων. Και ομολογουμένως, μου φαίνεται κάπως γελοίο να έχω στη μετάφρασή μου μια γυναίκα που τη φωνάζουν Ντον.



Μα γιατί; Αυτό δεν λέει ο κανόνας;



Alexandra said:


> Όσο για το Αν και Άνα, υπάρχει κάποιος Έλληνας καθηγητής σε ξένο πανεπιστήμιο που διδάσκει στους σπουδαστές του ότι αν η "Άννα" είναι Ελληνίδα, πρέπει να τη γράφουν Άννα, αν είναι ξένη, πρέπει να γράφουν Αν ή Άνα*. Το ίδιο και η Μαίρη, η ξένη πρέπει να λέγεται Μέρι. Επίσης η Φιλαδέλφεια, αν είναι της Αττικής δικαιούται να έχει "ει". Αν είναι των ΗΠΑ, πρέπει να γράφεται Φιλαδέλφια. Αν δεν είναι μπαρούφες αυτά, δεν ξέρω τι άλλο είναι.



Γιατί είναι μπαρούφες; Τη λογική της απλοποίησης ακολουθούν. Πόσα μέτρα και πόσα σταθμά;


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 10, 2009)

Συμφωνώ μαζί σου για την απλοποίηση. Προτείνω, μάλιστα, αν στην ταινία παίζουν δύο γυναίκες με το όνομα Anna, η μία Ελληνίδα και η άλλη Αγγλίδα, την πρώτη να την αποδίδουμε Άννα και τη δεύτερη Άνα. Το ίδιο μ' αυτές που ονομάζονται Mary. Δεν ξέρω τι θα κάνουμε, βέβαια, αν είναι καμιά κρυφο-Ελληνίδα, μήπως την αδικήσουμε διαστρεβλώνοντας το βαφτιστικό της όνομα. Γι' αυτό, ίσως είναι καλύτερα να επικοινωνούμε με τον σεναριογράφο και να ζητάμε περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες. Επίσης, αν κάποιος ήρωας της ταινίας κατάγεται από τη Νέα Φιλαδέλφεια και μένει στη "Φιλαδέλφια" των ΗΠΑ, οπωσδήποτε να κάνουμε αυτή τη διάκριση, χάριν της απλοποίησης.


----------



## Ambrose (Sep 10, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> Γι' αυτό, ίσως είναι καλύτερα να επικοινωνούμε με τον σεναριογράφο και να ζητάμε περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες. Επίσης, αν κάποιος ήρωας της ταινίας κατάγεται από τη Νέα Φιλαδέλφεια και μένει στη "Φιλαδέλφια" των ΗΠΑ, οπωσδήποτε να κάνουμε αυτή τη διάκριση, χάριν της απλοποίησης.



Ε, ναι. Γιατί διαφορετικά θα μας βγάλει κανείς στις μεταφραστικές γκάφες επειδή του ξέφυγε το κόμμα και ο τόνος και θα έχουμε κανά διαζύγιο. Τώρα ότι υπάρχουν επιμελείς υποτιτλιστές που αν μπορούσαν θα έπαιρναν τον σεναριογράφοι τηλέφωνο να τον ρωτήσουν αν το κόμμα που έβαλε στην πρόταση είναι εκούσιο ή του ξέφυγε, το ξέρουμε όλοι. Αυτό που ίσως δεν ξέρουμε είναι ότι αντί για τηλέφωνο θα αρκούσε στοιχειώδης ευφυία. Οπότε, μαζί με τα μεταφραστικά προσόντα του καθενός, προτείνω μαζί με τα πτυχία και το proficiency να του κάνουν και τεστ IQ (τα δόντια μην τους κοιτάξουνε μόνο).


----------



## Ambrose (Sep 10, 2009)

Μερικά ερωτήματα και ιδέες πάνω σ' αυτά που ειπώθηκαν:

1. *Πρέπει να απλογραφούμε τις ξένες λέξεις, γιατί δεν πρέπει να απαιτείται να γνωρίζει κανείς ξένες γλώσσες για να γράφει την Ελληνική:* ειλικρινά δεν καταλαβαίνω από πού συνάγεται ότι για να γράψουμε σωστά μία λέξη-δάνειο στα Ελληνικά, πρέπει να ξέρουμε την γλώσσα από την οποία τη δανειστήκαμε. Πώς μαθαίνουμε μια άγνωστη λέξη: ακούγοντας ή/και διαβάζοντας. Την μαθαίνουμε δηλ. απευθείας και μέσα στο περιβάλλον της Ελληνικής. Ή όχι; Οπότε ποιο είναι το πρόβλημα και πώς στέκει αυτό το επιχείρημα; Ή κάθε φορά που στο σχολείο μας μάθαιναν μια λέξη, μαθαίναμε και την ετυμολογία της;

2. *Η απλογράφηση κάνει τη ζωή μας πιο εύκολη:* γιατί γίνεται η ζωή μας πιο εύκολη με την απλογράφηση; Αφού τη λέξη και την ορθογραφία της θα την μάθουμε που θα την μάθουμε. Ή μήπως τα -αι, -αυ κλπ πιάνουν περισσότερη φαιά ουσία στον εγκέφαλο; 

3. *Η φενάκη της αντιστρεψιμότητας*:απόλυτη αντιστρεψιμότητα δεν υπάρχει (πώς θα ήταν δυνατόν άλλωστε), αλλά μερική και πολύ χρήσιμη. Ποιον εξυπηρετεί άλλωστε η αντιστρεψιμότητα;

4. Ο Μισσισσιππής έχει μια αισθητική ομορφιά που ο Μισισιπής δεν πρόκειται να φτάσει.

5. Εγώ αυτόν τον Durkheim, τον ήξερα Ντουρκχάιμ. Βέβαια, έχει γράψει και στα Γαλλικά, οπότε δεν ξέρω αν τον λένε και Ντυρκέμ. Οπότε, ποιο είναι το σωστό;

Το δικό μου το συμπέρασμα; Δεν μπορεί να υπάρξει *ένας *κανόνας που να αγκαλιάζει όλες τις περιπτώσεις. Μια τάση υπάρχει και μια κατεύθυνση. Αυτή ακολουθούμε και στην πορεία προσαρμοζόμαστε αναλόγως με τις ανάγκες της δικής μας γλώσσας, γιατί π.χ. γράφουμε Ανν και όχι Αν;


----------



## Rogerios (Sep 10, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> 5. Εγώ αυτόν τον Durkheim, τον ήξερα Ντουρκχάιμ. Βέβαια, έχει γράψει και στα Γαλλικά, οπότε δεν ξέρω αν τον λένε και Ντυρκέμ. Οπότε, ποιο είναι το σωστό;



Με τίποτε Ντυρκέμ. Έχουμε ξαναπεί για τη γαλλική προφορά ονομάτων σε -heim, αναφέροντας ότι μοιάζει περισσότερο με -άιμ, ακόμη κι αν το όνομα δεν είναι κάποιου Γερμανού, αλλά Γάλλου (π.χ. αλσατικής καταγωγής) βλ. http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=4111&highlight=Gouguenheim.
Έπειτα, ως προς την "ορθή" προφορά του εν λόγω ονόματος, το -ου δεν αποτελεί καλή απόδοση καθόσον πρόκειται για Dürckheim (http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Karlfried_Graf_Dürckheim), άρα Ντύρκχαιμ στα καθ' ημάς.


----------



## Ambrose (Sep 10, 2009)

Rogerios said:


> Με τίποτε Ντυρκέμ. Έχουμε ξαναπεί για τη γαλλική προφορά ονομάτων σε -heim, αναφέροντας ότι μοιάζει περισσότερο με -άιμ, ακόμη κι αν το όνομα δεν είναι κάποιου Γερμανού, αλλά Γάλλου (π.χ. αλσατικής καταγωγής) βλ. http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=4111&highlight=Gouguenheim.
> Έπειτα, ως προς την "ορθή" προφορά του εν λόγω ονόματος, το -ου δεν αποτελεί καλή απόδοση καθόσον πρόκειται για Dürckheim (http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Karlfried_Graf_Dürckheim), άρα Ντύρκχαιμ στα καθ' ημάς.



ΟΚ. Ευχαριστώ για τις πολύ χρήσιμες διευκρινίσεις. Γερμανικά δεν μιλάω, αλλά το umlaut το ξέρω και ξέρω ότι το σωστό είναι το -υ. Αλλά προτιμώ να σεβαστώ εν προκειμένω τον Μήτσο. Άλλο όμως θέλω να πω. Από τη μία έχεις τον Emile Durckheim που σύμφωνα με την Wikipedia προφέρεται Ντυρκέμ (προσωπικά δεν με νοιάζει αν είναι Ντυρκέμ ή Ντυρκάιμ). Από την άλλη, έχεις τον Κάρλφριντ Γκραφ Ντουρκχάιμ. Ο ένας φέρεται να λέγεται Ντυρκέμ (μη αναστρέψιμο). Ο άλλος Ντ(ο)υρκχάιμ (αναστρέψιμο). Πώς θα τα πεις; Άρα, τα πράγματα δεν είναι πάντα τόσο clear cut. Αναγκαστικά, θα προσαρμοστείς. Δεν μπορούμε να θεσπίσουμε έναν καθολικό κανόνα. Μόνο μια κατεύθυνση μπορούμε να δώσουμε και από εκεί και πέρα να προσαρμοστούμε στην πορεία.

Άλλο παράδειγμα: σκεφτόμουν χθες πώς γράφεται η λέξη passacaglia στα Ελληνικά. Προς στιγμήν, σκέφτηκα την απλοποίηση και πήγα να γράψω πασακάλια. Μετά, όπως το είδα θυμήθηκα την πάσα, ποδοσφαιρικό αγώνα και πασατέμπο. Λέω, άσε καλύτερα... Πασσακάλια. Κι ας προέρχεται από το ισπανικό pasar (σύμφωνα με την Wikipedia πάντα). Συν τοις άλλοις, το ξένο προφέρεται πασσακάλ-ι-α. Πώς μπορώ να το γράψω στα Ελληνικά ώστε να μην το προφέρουν σαν τα παρακάλια; Πασσακάληα; Πασσακάλυα; Πασσακάλεια;


----------



## nickel (Sep 10, 2009)

Ωχ (Οχ), Παναγία μου... Καλημέρα. Να πιάσω τα «εύκολα»:
Ο Γάλλος κοινωνιολόγος γράφεται Durkheim (προς αποκατάσταση της τάξης). Οι Γάλλοι τον προφέρουν [ντιρκέμ] και οι Αγγλοσάξονες [ντούρκχαϊμ] (κάπως έτσι). Ο Πάπυρος τον έχει _*Ντυρκέμ*_ και ο Τσαούσης *Ντυρκάιμ*, το Μείζον *Ντιρκέμ*. Το Αλταβίστα έχει: Ντιρκάιμ (245), Ντυρκάιμ (77), Ντυρκέμ (265), Ντιρκέμ (45). 

Αποφυγή της συνίζησης, μη γίνει χάλια η πασακάλια; Γράφε «πασακάλϊα».

Έχουμε χάσει τ' αβγά και τα πασχάλια...


----------



## Ambrose (Sep 10, 2009)

nickel said:


> Έχουμε χάσει τ' αβγά και τα πασχάλια...



Πασαχάλϊα...


----------



## Count Baltar (Sep 10, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> 4. Ο Μισσισσιππής έχει μια αισθητική ομορφιά που ο Μισισιπής δεν πρόκειται να φτάσει.



Περί ορέξεως κολοκυθόπιτα. Όπως το έχεις γραμμένο την πρώτη φορά νομίζω ότι κάτι έχει κουτσουλήσει την οθόνη μου.


----------



## nickel (Sep 10, 2009)

Ας συμφωνήσουμε ότι η αισθητική είναι το τελευταίο πράγμα που θα μετρήσει, ίσως επειδή έχουμε τόσο διαφορετικές αντιλήψεις για τα θέματα αυτά, και κυρίως για να μην καταλήξει η συζήτηση στο κύμα του Εμπειρίκου.

Πρακτικά: η Βικιπαίδεια μπορεί να γράφει το πληθωρικό _Μισσισσιππής_, ίσως για να έχουμε και τη λέξη-ποταμό δίπλα στο μυθιστόρημα-ποταμό (ή τη λέξη «άνω ποταμών»). Η αλήθεια είναι ότι ο ποταμός είναι γραμμένος εκεί Μισισιπής. Η διαδικτυακή αισθητική έχει ψηφίσει: 50 από το ένα, 50.000 από το άλλο.


----------



## Ambrose (Sep 10, 2009)

Αυτό που είναι ενδιαφέρον στο άρθρο του Σαραντάκου για το κύμα είναι το _"και την εποχή του πολυτονικού οι διορθωτές ήταν ατσίδες"_. Και το ερώτημα που μού γεννάται είναι: γιατί;

(Δεν το λέω για να υπερασπιστώ το πολυτονικό).


----------



## nickel (Sep 10, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> Αυτό που είναι ενδιαφέρον στο άρθρο του Σαραντάκου για το κύμα είναι το _"και την εποχή του πολυτονικού οι διορθωτές ήταν ατσίδες"_. Και το ερώτημα που μού γεννάται είναι: γιατί;


Επειδή ήταν ολόκληρη επιστήμη. Ή γιατρός γινόσουν ή διορθωτής του πολυτονικού. Όποιος θυμόταν πότε ήταν μακρό το «α» και πότε βραχύ ήταν δαχτυλοδειχτούμενος.


----------



## Costas (Sep 11, 2009)

Το Ανν που αναφέρθηκε επανειλημμένα (που είναι για να μην μπερδεύεται με το σύνδεσμο, Αμβρόσιε) το προτείνει ως και η Ιορδανίδου, ως εξαίρεση της απλογραφίας. Διότι ισχύει και εδώ η ιστορία της Τηλιακιάς στο άρθρο του Σαραντάκου παραπάνω: δεν έχει γίνει καμιά χαρτογράφηση των αδιεξόδων της απλογραφίας, απλώς ό,τι περάσει απ' το μυαλό καποιανού, ή ό,τι του σφυρίξει κάποιος άλλος, το παίρνει και γράφει "ίσως στην περίπτωση του Ανν να πρέπει να γίνει μια εξαίρεση" κλπ. κλπ. Άσχετα αν υπάρχουν δεκάδες άλλα αδιέξοδα, όπως τα ωραία με τη Μέρι-Μαίρη της Αλεξάντρας.
Πάντως σ' αυτό το άρθρο του Σαραντάκου αναφέρεται ότι "ως γνωστόν από την αρχαιότητα" δεν υπάρχουν φίδια στην Τήλο. Μπορώ να βεβαιώσω, όχι για την αρχαιότητα αλλά για τις μέρες μας, ότι υπάρχουν. Είδα με τα μάτια μου πριν από 30 χρόνια.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 11, 2009)

Μα, κι εγώ που γενικά απλογραφώ, γράφω Μαίρη, αλλά επίσης και Βίκη (αντί Βίκυ) και Κάτια το Katya. Όπως στους Ρώσους λέω ότι το μικρό μου είναι Αφανάς, και στους Βούλγαρους Ατανάς (που αμφότεροι δεν έχουν το Θ στη γλώσσα τους).


----------



## sarant (Sep 11, 2009)

Costas said:


> Το Ανν που αναφέρθηκε επανειλημμένα (που είναι για να μην μπερδεύεται με το σύνδεσμο, Αμβρόσιε) το προτείνει ως και η Ιορδανίδου, ως εξαίρεση της απλογραφίας. Διότι ισχύει και εδώ η ιστορία της Τηλιακιάς στο άρθρο του Σαραντάκου παραπάνω: δεν έχει γίνει καμιά χαρτογράφηση των αδιεξόδων της απλογραφίας, απλώς ό,τι περάσει απ' το μυαλό καποιανού, ή ό,τι του σφυρίξει κάποιος άλλος, το παίρνει και γράφει "ίσως στην περίπτωση του Ανν να πρέπει να γίνει μια εξαίρεση" κλπ. κλπ. Άσχετα αν υπάρχουν δεκάδες άλλα αδιέξοδα, όπως τα ωραία με τη Μέρι-Μαίρη της Αλεξάντρας.
> Πάντως σ' αυτό το άρθρο του Σαραντάκου αναφέρεται ότι "ως γνωστόν από την αρχαιότητα" δεν υπάρχουν φίδια στην Τήλο. Μπορώ να βεβαιώσω, όχι για την αρχαιότητα αλλά για τις μέρες μας, ότι υπάρχουν. Είδα με τα μάτια μου πριν από 30 χρόνια.



Ναι, είχα μπερδέψει τα νησιά και το χειρότερο είναι πως το έβαλα στο βιβλίο -το νησί χωρίς φίδια είναι η Αστροπαλιά.


----------



## Ambrose (Sep 11, 2009)

Costas said:


> Το Ανν που αναφέρθηκε επανειλημμένα (που είναι για να μην μπερδεύεται με το σύνδεσμο, Αμβρόσιε) το προτείνει ως και η Ιορδανίδου, ως εξαίρεση της απλογραφίας. Διότι ισχύει και εδώ η ιστορία της Τηλιακιάς στο άρθρο του Σαραντάκου παραπάνω: δεν έχει γίνει καμιά χαρτογράφηση των αδιεξόδων της απλογραφίας, απλώς ό,τι περάσει απ' το μυαλό καποιανού, ή ό,τι του σφυρίξει κάποιος άλλος, το παίρνει και γράφει "ίσως στην περίπτωση του Ανν να πρέπει να γίνει μια εξαίρεση" κλπ. κλπ. Άσχετα αν υπάρχουν δεκάδες άλλα αδιέξοδα, όπως τα ωραία με τη Μέρι-Μαίρη της Αλεξάντρας.



Μα ακριβώς επειδή υπάρχουν οι Ανν και τα Αν (και η φίλη μου η Άνα από τη Βραζιλία), όπως και οι ποικίλες Μέρες, έχω τόσες επιφυλάξεις για την απλοποίηση. *Ένας* ενιαίος κανόνας μού φαίνεται μάλλον δύσκολος. Μια γενική κατεύθυνση με πολλές υποσημειώσεις μού φαίνεται πιο ρεαλιστικό. Αλλά δεν είμαι και ειδικός, να δούμε αυτοί τι θα αποφανθούν... :)




Costas said:


> Πάντως σ' αυτό το άρθρο του Σαραντάκου αναφέρεται ότι "ως γνωστόν από την αρχαιότητα" δεν υπάρχουν φίδια στην Τήλο. Μπορώ να βεβαιώσω, όχι για την αρχαιότητα αλλά για τις μέρες μας, ότι υπάρχουν. Είδα με τα μάτια μου πριν από 30 χρόνια.



LOL. O Σαραντάκος του Σαραντάκου...


----------



## nickel (Nov 8, 2009)

Είχα δίπλα στο γραφείο μου ανοιγμένο το δεύτερο φύλλο της BookPress, της δωρεάν εφημερίδας για το βιβλίο. «Γιατί τον γράφει έτσι τον Ντοστογιέφσκι;» με ρώτησε η κόρη μου, δείχνοντας μια διαφήμιση. Είχα διαβάσει νωρίτερα ότι ο Γκοβόστης επανεκδίδει τις μεταφράσεις του Ντοστογιέφσκι «με καινούργια, προσεγμένα εξώφυλλα». Χάρηκα, γιατί ακόμα θυμάμαι τη χαρά που είχα νιώσει όταν διάβασα το _Έγκλημα και τιμωρία_ μεταφρασμένο από τον Αλεξάνδρου (αλλά μόνο τη χαρά θυμάμαι πια). Υποθέτω ότι δεν αλλάζει η ορθογραφία του ονόματος: στη διαφήμιση παραμένει «Φιόντορ *Ντοστογιέβσκη*», αυτό που έκανε την κόρη μου να αναρωτηθεί και για το «η» και για το «β». Πάλι καλά, ο Παπαδιαμάντης τον είχε κάνει *Δοστογέφσκη*.

Πολύπαθος και στα αγγλικά, φυσικά.


----------



## nickel (Nov 14, 2009)

Το «Μωραίνει Κύριος» το έγραψα επειδή είχα πέσει νωρίτερα πάνω στη _Λωραίνη_. Οι γαλλόφωνοι θα ξέρετε ότι το γαλλικό διαμέρισμα γράφεται _Lorraine_. Η παλιά της ονομασία ήταν _Lotharingia_, _Λοθαριγγία_ (από _Lotharii regnum_, βασίλειο του Λοθάριου). Πώς στο καλό το είχαμε κάποτε κάνει _*Λωρραίνη*_ (έτσι στον Δρανδάκη), πού το βρήκαμε το «ω»; (Η απάντηση: Μας άρεσαν τα «ω» και τα κοτσάραμε όπου βόλευε.) Αποτέλεσμα σημερινό: το σώσε:
Αν τηρείτε την απλοποίηση: *Λορένη*. Έτσι στο Μείζον.
Αν θέλετε να κρατήσετε αντιστρεψιμότητα: *Λορραίνη*.
Ο Πάπυρος δεν διατηρεί διπλά σύμφωνα, οπότε: *Λοραίνη*.
Στη Βικιπαίδεια: *Λωρραίνη*
αλλά η _Ιωάννα της Λωραίνης_ (και _Λωραίνη_ στο λήμμα _Γαλλία_).
Και στο Ορθογραφικό, *Λωρραίνη* (απλοπ. ορθογρ. *Λορένη*).

Όταν τα είδα όλα αυτά, ένιωσα την ανάγκη να γράψω για το _Μωραίνει_…


----------



## Farofylakas (Nov 27, 2009)

*απλοποίηση και ήτα στις καταλήξεις*

Πιαστήκαμε να μιλάμε γι' αυτό το θέμα και στα δικά μου μέρη κι υπήρξαν παραπομπές προς τα 'δώ, κι έτσι είπα να γράψω κι εδώ, όχι γι' άλλο λόγο, αλλά επειδή θέλω να διαφοροποιήσω την περίπτωση τής κατάληξης. Προσαρμόζω λοιπόν το κείμενο που έγραψα εκεί.

Καταρχάς τα συγχαρητήριά μου στον Νίκελ για τις πολύ καλές αναρτήσεις στην αρχή τού νήματος! Φίλε Νίκο, πολύ καλή προσέγγιση και συμφωνώ πολύ με την άποψή σου!

Πιστεύω πως η αντιστρεψιμότητα είναι ουτοπική και ανεφάρμοστη και οι βασικοί λόγοι είναι οι εξής:

α) αφορά μόνο ονόματα από γλώσσες με λατινική γραφή, άντε και κυριλλική, και άρα δεν έχει εφαρμογή σε ονόματα Αράβων, Περσών, Κινέζων, Γιαπωνέζων, Ινδών, Ταϊλανδών κτλ. κτλ. και άρα ένα τέτοιο σύστημα, στην καλύτερη περίπτωση, είναι μια λύση μισή.

β) είναι αδύνατο να υπάρξει ένα σύστημα αντιστρεψιμότητας που να αποδίδει καί την προφορά όμως καί την γραφή. Από τα δύο αυτά πιο σημαντική είναι η προφορά καθώς αυτή είναι οργανικό μέρος τής γλώσσας ενώ η γραφή είναι σύμβαση. Έτσι π.χ. ο Κλοντ Ντεμπισή (Claude Debussy) θα προφερθεί με/ο/ και όχι με /αου/. Από εκεί και πέρα το θέμα είναι αν θα γραφτεί με όμικρον ή ωμέγα. Το ωμέγα –όπως και το όμικρον άλλωστε– σαν γράμμα ουδεμία σχέση έχει με το a ή το au. Άρα η αντιστρεψιμότητα είναι φανταστική, πιο πολύ κάτι σαν πρόληψη, σαν δεισιδαιμονία. Και άρα δεν μιλάμε τελικά για το μισό αλλά για το μισό τού μισού και απ' ό,τι φαίνεται, για ακόμα πιο λίγο!​
Για εμένα όταν μεταγράφουμε ξένα ονόματα στα Ελληνικά θα πρέπει να το κάνουμε με τον πιο απλό τρόπο. Μοιάζει όμως καλή ιδέα να εξαιρέσουμε:
α) ονόματα που ιστορικά έχουν καθιερωθεί με κάποια γραφή όπως _Σαίξπηρ_. 

β) ονόματα που έχουν αντιστοιχία με άλλα που υπάρχουν στα Ελληνικά κι έτσι να γράφουμε _Φιοντώρ_ και _Ντμήτρη_ αφού γράφουμε _Θεόδωρος_ και _Δημήτρης_, _Τζωρτζ _αφού γράφουμε _Γιώργος_, _Τζων _και _Γιώχαν _αφού γράφουμε _Ιωάννης_, μάλλον όμως _Κρις_ αφού γράφουμε καί _Χρίστος _και εντέλει το όνομα φαίνεται πως συνδέεται με τον _Χριστό_ (και άρα και με το _χρίσμα_).​
Θα ήθελα να εκφράσω εδώ την άποψη πως οι καταλήξεις σε αρσενικά και θηλυκά ανθρωπωνύμια, τοπωνύμια όμως και τα ουσιαστικά γενικότερα, θα μπορούσαν να γράφονται με –η για να ταιριάξουν με την γενικότερη ορθογραφική τάση για τις καταλήξεις στα Ελληνικά. 

Να θυμηθούμε πως στην γλώσσα μας αποφασίσαμε να απλοποιήσουμε τις καταλήξεις των ονομάτων και γενικότερα των ουσιαστικών και έτσι γράφουμε _δράκ*ο*ς _και όχι _δράκ*ω*ς _( _< δράκ*ω*ν_ ), _γνώσ*η* _και όχι _γνώσ*ι* _( _< γνώσ*ι*ς _) και _Δημήτρ*η*ς _και όχι _Δημήτρ*ι*ς _( < _Δημήτρ*ι*ος _). 

Αυτή η πρακτική έχει εξομαλύνει την ορθογραφία στα Νέα Ελληνικά. Δεν βρίσκω λόγο να μην εφαρμοστεί αυτό και στην μεταγραφή των ξένων ονομάτων. Έχοντας δηλαδή σαν αρχή την απλογράφηση να συμμορφώσουμε από εκεί και πέρα τις καταλήξεις με τον γενικότερα κανόνα. Έτσι:

α) θηλυκά βαφτιστικά: γράφουμε _Νίκ*η*_, _Ζω*ή* _και θα ταίριαζε να γράφουμε _Βίκ*η* _και _Κέλ*η*_.
β) αρσενικά βαφτιστικά: Γράφουμε _Ιωάνν*ης*_, _Δημήτρ*ης* _και παρόμοια θα ταίριαζε να γράφουμε _Τζώνν*η*_, _Κέν*η*_.
γ) αρσενικά και θηλυκά επώνυμα: Γράφουμε _Σπανουδάκ*ης*_, _Λάσκαρ*η* _και παρόμοια θα ταίριαζε να γράφουμε _Ντημητρήεβ*ητς*_ (τόσο αντίστοιχη η σλάβικη κατάληξη –ητς με την δική μας –ης), _Κρίστ*η*_.
δ) αλλά καί τοπωνύμια κι όπως γράφουμε _Μάν*η*_ θα ταίριαζε να γράφουμε _Τσέλσ*η*_.​
Πιστεύω πως είναι ένας εύκολος, πρακτικός και ομαλός τρόπος μεταγραφής. Όχι μόνο διότι είναι απλό σαν σύστημα αλλά και γιατί, ως προς τις καταλήξεις, είναι συνεπές προς την εφαρμοσμένη ορθογραφία και δεν δημιουργεί εξαιρέσεις!

Το ότι τα μεν μπορεί να είναι κλιτά και τα δε άκλιτα δεν πιστεύω πως αποτελεί ορθογραφικό κριτήριο.

Είναι κάπως παράξενο να έχουμε εξομοιώσει τις καταλήξεις των ελληνικών ονομάτων "εις βάρος" τής ιστορικής ορθογραφίας και να μην το εφαρμόζουμε στην μεταγραφή ξένων ονομάτων.

Ανακεφαλαιώνοντας λοιπόν, για την μεταγραφή ονομάτων θα είχα να προτείνω:
α) απλοποιημένη φωνητική μεταγραφή
β) να εφαρμοστεί η καθιερωμένη ορθογραφία σε ονόματα που απαντούν στην γλώσσα μας με διαφοροποιημένη προφορά.
γ) οι καταλήξεις _–η/-ητς_ κτλ. σε αρσενικά και θηλυκά να γράφονται με ήτα.​
Οπότε: ζήτω ο Φιοντώρ Ντοστογιέβσκη!


----------



## nickel (Nov 27, 2009)

Συχνά, στις προτάσεις που κάνω για τη μεταγραφή ονομάτων, ζητάω και τη γνώμη του Μήτσου. Και ο Μήτσος είναι ο μέσος Έλληνας, για να το πω χοντρικά, που δεν θέλει πολλούς κανόνες και δεν ξέρει και πολλές ξένες γλώσσες και ενδιαφέρεται πάνω απ’ όλα να κάνει τη δουλειά του. Το σύστημα δεν αντέχει μία καθολική λογική γιατί οι αντιφάσεις του είναι άπειρες. Υποστηρίζουν πολλοί: μα γιατί να μην στηρίξουμε την αντιστρεψιμότητα; Γιατί να μην απαιτούμε να μαθαίνεται η ορθογραφία του ξένου ονόματος όπως και του ελληνικού; Γιατί να πρέπει να μάθει ο μαθητής πώς να γράφει τον Θουκυδίδη και να μη μάθει και τον Πεταίν; Η απάντηση περιέχει πολλά από τα επιχειρήματα που ανέφερα στο πρώτο μήνυμα και θα αποφύγω να επαναλάβω. Αυτό που θέλω να πω είναι άλλο: αν θέλουμε να δώσουμε στο μαθητή περισσότερες χρήσιμες γνώσεις, αν μας ενδιαφέρει η ευρύτερη παιδεία του, φροντίζουμε να μάθει καμιά-δυο ξένες γλώσσες και να μάθει ποιος είναι ο Σοπέν και η μουσική του και πώς να ψάξει για γιουτιουμπάκια γράφοντας _Chopin_ (που δεν έχει καμιά σχέση με το ελληνικό) και ποιος ακριβώς ήταν ο Πετέν και τι έκανε και αν θέλει να μάθει περισσότερα γι’ αυτόν να τον αναζητήσει στην Wikipedia σαν _Petain_ και θα του υποδείξει αυτή τον _Philippe Pétain_. Ο Μήτσος την κάνει τη δουλειά του με τον _Πετέν_. Ο νέος που επιβάλλεται να έχει ευρύτατη παιδεία δεν κάνει τη δουλειά μου με ένα _Πεταίν_.

Αφού λοιπόν η λογική της απλοποίησης στα προσηγορικά μάς πέρασε από το _τραίνο_ στο _τρένο_ και ο Μήτσος έμαθε σ’ αυτή την απλοποίηση και ταυτόχρονα έχει μάθει «ο Θανάσης, η πόλη, το τραγί», μην του βάζεις τώρα δύσκολα. Είμαι σίγουρος ότι πολλοί Μήτσοι έχουν πει «Ποιος είναι αυτός ο Τσαϊκόφσκης;» (γνωστή μας μεταφράστρια, σε τραπέζι που συζητούσαμε οι άντρες για τον Τάρλατς, χώνεται ξαφνικά στη συζήτηση με την απορία: «Τι είναι αυτό το τάρλατς;» :) ), όπως κι ο Σμόλενιτς επέλεξε να γίνει _Σμολένσκης_. Αλλά κι αυτός με –ης στο τέλος, όπως κι εμείς από Hernani και Ernani έχουμε _Ερνάνης_ (με δασεία παλιά, ακόμα και στου Βέρντι τον Ernani). Και λέω και στις Βίκες: αφού το κλείνεις, γιατί η Βίκυ, της Βίκυς  . Η Βίκη, της Βίκης, όπως η θήκη. Αλλά με το _Chelsea_ τι θα κάνουμε, που είναι συνοικία πρωτίστως; _Το Τσέλσι_ αλλά _η Τσέλση_; Αυτοί που γράφουν την ομάδα με –_η_ δεν είναι που τη βλέπουν θηλυκό, αλλά που γυρνάνε το –_ea_ σε –_η_. Ο Μήτσος ήξερε _Κερένσκυ_, η απλοποίηση τού τον έκανε _Κερένσκι_, εσύ θέλεις να τον κάνεις _Κερένσκη_, ενώ αυτός αν γινόταν Έλληνας, θα το έκανε _Κερένσκης_. Ο Μήτσος θα σου πει: «Την κυρά του λένε έτσι;»

Οδηγείσαι σε κάποιες προτάσεις (π.χ. _Τζων_ αφού _Ιωάννης_) επειδή γνωρίζεις και σου αρέσουν οι ετυμολογικές συνδέσεις. Η απλογράφηση θέλει να απομακρυνθούμε από τέτοιες εξαρτήσεις. Υποστηρίζω το να μπορώ να γράφω αυτό που ακούω (δηλαδή, να μπορώ να το παίζω Μήτσος): Τζόνι, χωρίς να χρειάζεται να ξέρω αν το αγγλικό είναι Johnny ή Johnnie ή Joni (Mitchell). Να μη χρειάζεται να πρέπει να θυμάμαι ότι ο τραγουδιστής είναι Johnny Hallyday ενώ ο γλωσσολόγος είναι Halliday. Να γράφω _Χαλιντέι_ και να μη χρειάζεται να διαλέξω ανάμεσα σε _Χαλινταίυ_ ή _Χαλλινταίη_ ή δεν ξέρω ποιον άλλο συνδυασμό. Έχω κάνει το λογαριασμό μου και μπορώ να βρω πώς γράφεται στα ξένα όταν θέλω να τον αναζητήσω. Κι έτσι μπορώ να αφήσω λίγη φαιά ουσία για την ουσία αυτών που είπε ο Χαλιντέι (ο τραγουδιστής, βεβαίως :) ).


----------



## Farofylakas (Nov 30, 2009)

Φίλε Νίκελ,
για αρχή να πω πως δεν μιλάω για την μορφολογία τής λέξης. Δεν λέω δηλ. πως πρέπει ο Ντοστογιέβσκη να γίνει Ντοστογιέβσκης (αν και εγώ ενίοτε το λέω). Μιλάω *για την ορθογραφία και μόνο*. 

Απλογράφηση δεν σημαίνει απαραίτητα "κάθε ι να γράφεται με γιώτα" αλλά παραπέμπει σε έναν απλό και γενικευμένο τρόπο γραφής και το να γράφουμε τις καταλήξεις στα αρσενικά και τα θηλυκά με ήτα, είναι απλό και γενικευτικό.

Το /ι/ σαν στερνός ήχος σε αρσενικά φέρνει στο δικό μας –ης, πόσο μάλλον αφού συμπέφτει στις πλάγιες πτώσεις. Στα θηλυκά συμπέφτει στην ονομαστική. Και μιλάω για τις άκλιτες λέξεις διότι εάν αυτές πουν να κλιθούν τότε πια φαντάζομαι πως δεν τίθεται θέμα ούτε από εσένα να γραφτούν με ήτα. Όμως προσωπικά δεν βλέπω γιατί η ακλισία μιας λέξης να πρέπει να την διαφοροποιεί ορθογραφικά και δεν ξέρω αν εδώ φταίει η περιορισμένη κατάρτισή μου στην γλωσσολογία.

Ακριβώς επειδή ο Μήτσος δεν θέλει να μπερδεύεται, του ταιριάζει η απλούστατη υπόδειξη πως τα αρσενικά και τα θηλυκά γράφονται με ήτα στο τέλος ενώ τα ουδέτερα (αυτά με το "το") με γιώτα. Ελληνικά και ξένα, δεν μας νοιάζει! (βέβαια απ’ ό,τι βλέπω εσάς σας νοιάζει να κάνετε αυτήν την διάκριση).

Άλλωστε και για να λέμε την αλήθεια, αν ο Μήτσος είναι ο μπακάλης τής γειτονιάς ή ο οδηγός τού φορτηγού τότε δεν τον νοιάζει καθόλου, όχι απλά η μεταγραφή των ξένων ονομάτων αλλά κι η ορθογραφία γενικότερα. Επειδή καμιά φορά μπαίνω στον κόπο να δακτυλογραφήσω οικονομικές προσφορές τού Μήτσου που τις έχει στην κυριολεξία σκαλισμένες με χοντρό μολύβι στο χαρτί μπορώ να βεβαιώσω πως αν πετύχει την ορθογραφία σε κανα /ι/ είναι από σύμπτωση. Κι άλλωστε αν πεις να τον καθίσεις τον Μήτσο στον υπολογιστή να παίξει στο γιαχού κανα τάβλι όταν επιστρέψεις θα τον βρεις να γράφει με γκρίκλις. Θέλω λοιπόν να πω πως για το θέμα τής μεταγραφής καλύτερα μην τον ρωτήσεις τον Μήτσο γιατί δεν τον πολυνοιάζει.

Έτσι, για κάθε διαφορετική γλωσσική υπόθεση πρέπει να ρωτήσουμε και τον πιο σωστό Μήτσο γιατί μερτικό στην γλώσσα έχουνε καί οι δέκα μικροί Μήτσοι. Κι έτσι για κάποια πιο κατάλληλος είναι ο Μήτσος ο μπακάλης, για κάποια ο Δημήτρης ο δάσκαλος κι ίσως για κάποια ακόμη κι αυτός ο περισπούδαστος Δημήτριος τού Πανεπιστημίου.

Όμως επιμένω, το ήτα σαν κατάληξη εκεί που το συνηθίσαμε (στο τέλος αρσενικών και θηλυκών) είναι κάτι που πρώτα θα αρέσει στον Μήτσο. Ομοίως βέβαια το γιώτα στα ουδέτερα.

Και ναι, το Τσέλσι με γιώτα γιατί είναι ουδέτερο όπως το Παλιούρι, και η Τσέλση (ομάδα, τοπωνύμιο ή σάλτσα για τα μακαρόνια) με ήτα γιατί είναι θηλυκό όπως η Μάνη.

Τώρα, για την άλλη περίπτωση που ανέφερα πιστεύω πως όπως αν πεις να αποτυπώσεις ένα ιδίωμα κρατάς την ορθογραφία των λέξεων όσο παραφθαρμένες και φαγωμένες κι αν είναι αυτές, ομοίως δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί πρέπει να ισχύσει κάτι άλλο όταν αντί για ιδίωμα μιλάμε για γλώσσα (και τί είναι τάχα ιδίωμα και τί είναι γλώσσα!). Και πάλι πρόκειται για την ίδια λέξη που την χρησιμοποιούμε στην γλώσσα μας και την αποτυπώνουμε για κάποιους λόγους με κάποια συγκεκριμένη ορθογραφία. Άλλωστε όσον αφορά την μεταγραφή ονομάτων οι περιπτώσεις είναι λίγες κι οι περισσότερες εύλογες. Δεν χρειάζεται να κάνεις κάποιο περιπετειώδες ταξίδι στα άδυτα του χρόνου και τής ετυμολογίας για να αντιληφτείς πως Ντμήτρη και Δημήτρης είναι το ίδιο όνομα. Άλλες περιπτώσεις βέβαια δεν είναι τόσο προφανείς κι ίσως οι περισσότεροι να μην βλέπουν το Θεόδωρος στο Φιοντώρ. 

Επιμένω όμως πως όπως όταν καταπιαστείς να γράψεις μια λέξη με ιδιωματική προφορά φροντίζεις να την ορθογραφήσεις όπως το συνηθίζουμε δεν υπάρχει λόγος να το παραλείψεις όταν πρόκειται για ξενική προφορά. (Και πάλι, σε οποιαδήποτε περίπτωση πρόκειται για έναν αρκετά περιορισμένο αριθμό ονομάτων.)


----------



## Costas (Nov 30, 2009)

Ο Μήτσος, nickel, θα θέλει να ξέρει αν η Μαρία πίνει το *τζιν* της ή φοράει το *τζην* της, κι αν μιλάμε για το *φήλινγκ* του τραγουδιού ή για το *φίλινγκ* της καρυδόπιτας (θα έρθει κι αυτό, υπομονή!), όπως θέλει να ξέρει αν μιλάμε για φύλο, για φίλο ή για φύλλο. Το ίδιο πράμα είναι. Οι ξένες γλώσσες και κυρίως σήμερα η αγγλική εισβάλλουν και εγκαθιστούν χιλιάδες λέξεις, που θέλουν κι αυτές το Γερμανό τους κι όχι το α-ε-ι-ο-ου, _όσο τουλάχιστον δεν το έχουμε αυτό για τις ελληνικές λέξεις_. Γιατί οι Άγγλοι μεταγράφουν το ρωσικό Ы, ы με y; ή το Й, й με ĭ, κοκ.; Αυτοί είναι οι χαζοί, οι προληπτικοί και οι δεισιδαίμονες, κι εμείς οι έξυπνοι και οι πεφωτισμένοι; Ρώτησα αλλού πώς θα ξεχωρίσουμε τον Rudolf Hess από τον Rudolf Höss, υπαρκτοί Ναζί και οι δύο, αν όχι γράφοντας Ες και Αις (ή Χες και Χαις...), και απάντηση δεν πήρα.


Farofylakas said:


> Άρα η αντιστρεψιμότητα είναι φανταστική, πιο πολύ κάτι σαν πρόληψη, σαν δεισιδαιμονία.


Δεν είναι ούτε πρόληψη ούτε δεισιδαιμονία, αλλά *σύμβαση*. Ας μη μειώνουμε όσους διαφωνούν μ' εμάς.


----------



## nickel (Nov 30, 2009)

Φαροφύλακα, κάνε υπομονή, να χαρείς, μια και ο Κώστας θέτει ζήτημα παλιότερο και επιτακτικότερο.

Το επιχείρημα για το φύλο – φύλλο – φίλο. Για τη διατήρηση της ιστορικής ορθογραφίας; Π.χ. http://www.tovima.gr/default.asp?pid=2&artid=185947&ct=114&dt=06/01/2008 ;
Μπορεί να συγκριθεί ο όγκος των επιχειρημάτων (το εύρος και το βάθος τους) για τη διατήρηση της ιστορικής ορθογραφίας με τη διαφορά του _τζιν_ από το _τζην_ ή του _φίλινγκ_ από το _φήλινγκ_; 
Στη δεύτερη περίπτωση καλούμαι να υποστηρίξω ένα σύστημα (την απλογράφηση των λέξεων ξένης προέλευσης) που αποφασίστηκε χωρίς να ρωτηθώ και εφαρμόζεται κοντά 40 χρόνια, χωρίς σοβαρά προβλήματα συνεννόησης, με ελάχιστες αντιδράσεις και με λιγοστά δείγματα αδράνειας (τα _τραίνα_ και τις _μπύρες_ που γράφουν οι παλιότεροι και οι «συντηρητικοί»).

Υποστηρίζω το σύστημα από τότε που εφαρμόστηκε επειδή συμφώνησα με τη λογική του και ο χρόνος έχει δείξει ότι λειτουργεί. Όπως (περίπου) έγραψα και στην παλιότερη απάντησή μου, δεν είναι λογικό να αναζητήσουμε καθολική επάνοδο στο δυσλειτουργικό σύστημα που απαιτεί να γνωρίζουμε πώς γράφονται και προφέρονται οι ξένες λέξεις. Κάποτε τα φίλτρα των μεταγραφών (οι άνθρωποι που τις αποφάσιζαν) ήταν λιγοστά, συγκεκριμένα, με πλούσιες γνώσεις (και πάλι έφτιαξαν τα _Γκιούλιβερ_). Ήξεραν πάντως ότι το «e» στο _Pete_ είναι μακρό, άρα _Πητ_. Σήμερα όλοι έχουν γνώμη. Σήμερα δεν έρχονται οι λέξεις αργά αργά στις εφημερίδες, με μεταγραφές Πλωρίτη. Σήμερα μας κατακλύζουν από παντού οι μεταγραφές του κάθε ιστολόγου ή ηλεδημοσιογράφου. Αντί λοιπόν να συμφωνήσουμε σε ένα απλό σύστημα, αφήνουμε τον καθένα να κάνει το μακρό του και το βραχύ του. Αν λοιπόν θέλουμε να βρούμε στο διαδίκτυο αναφορές, ο Γκούγκλης δεν μας κάνει το χατίρι να συσσωματώνει τις αναζητήσεις. Μπορεί ίσως να βρεις με τη μία το _διαβάζω_ σε όλους τους κλιτικούς του τύπους, αλλά πόσα χωριστά ψαξίματα θα πρέπει να κάνεις για να βρεις τον _Ντοστογιέφσκι_ (που δεν είναι δα και κανένας διφθογγάτος ούτε μπερδεύεται με ομόηχους).

Η διαφορά της _κόλλας_ που κολλάει από την _κόλλα_ το χαρτί φαίνεται επειδή τη δεύτερη τη θέλει η σχολική ορθογραφία _κόλα_ με ένα λάμδα; Εδώ δεν μας ενόχλησε που το πολιτικό _κόμμα_ γράφεται σαν το σημείο στίξης και θα ξαναγυρίσουμε στο _κωλ_ γκερλ ή θα κομψευόμαστε με το _μήντια_ (άσε πια το _μέντια_); Και πόσοι απ’ αυτούς που επιχειρούν το παλαιό σύστημα είναι συνεπείς και ξέρουν πραγματικά τι κάνουν;

Η απλογράφηση των προσηγορικών έχει λειτουργήσει ικανοποιητικά. Όποιος θέλει αλλαγές, να τις προτείνει αρμοδίως (δεν υπάρχει «αρμοδίως», τα μπλογκ και τα φόρουμ έχουν καταντήσει να είναι αρμόδια). Αλλά, άμα μου στείλει κάποιος κείμενο όπου ένας θαυμάζει το «τζην» της κοπελιάς, να το ξέρετε, θα το κάνω «τζιν», ακόμα κι αν πιστέψει ο αναγνώστης ότι είναι κάτι που πίνει η κοπελιά. Δηλαδή, δεν θα σεβαστώ τη διαφορετική άποψη όσο η σχολική ορθογραφία το θεωρεί αυτό το θέμα κλειστό.

Ως προς το άλλο ερώτημα, για τον _Ρούντολφ Höss_: και _Χος_ να τον κάνεις στα ελληνικά και _Χες_ και _Χαις_, εγώ δεν θα καταλάβω τίποτα αν δεν μου γράψεις δίπλα και _Höss_. Και μη γράψετε σκέτο το γερμανικό, γιατί θα το διαβάσω _Χος_. Γενικότερα, ωστόσο: Αυτό το θέμα φαίνεται να παραμένει ανοικτό. Κάποιοι εξακολουθούν να πιστεύουν στις παλιές συμβάσεις και στη λειτουργικότητα της αντιστρεψιμότητας, ακόμα κι αν διαφωνούν σε λεπτομέρειες. Εκεί, αν έφτανε στα χέρια μου ένα κείμενο συνεπές στην εφαρμογή αυτών των ορθογραφιών στα κύρια ονόματα (έχω δείξει ότι και ένα σχολικό βιβλίο να πιάσεις στα χέρια σου, συνέπεια δεν θα βρεις, οπότε αν μου ζητούσαν να το διορθώσω, θα μου έδιναν το δικαίωμα να το διορθώσω προς τη μία ή την άλλη κατεύθυνση, έτσι;), το μόνο που θα ζητούσα θα ήταν και η γνήσια αντιστρεψιμότητα (το Höss δίπλα στο ελληνικό ή σε ευρετήριο ή γλωσσάρι). Σέβομαι τον _Ρεμπώ_, τον _Γκαίτε_, τον _Φήλντινγκ_ και τον _Παβαρόττι_ του άλλου — αρκεί να ξέρει ο άλλος τι κάνει.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Nov 30, 2009)

nickel said:


> Κάποτε τα φίλτρα των μεταγραφών (οι άνθρωποι που τις αποφάσιζαν) ήταν λιγοστά, συγκεκριμένα, με πλούσιες γνώσεις. Σήμερα όλοι έχουν γνώμη. Σήμερα δεν έρχονται οι λέξεις αργά αργά στις εφημερίδες, με μεταγραφές Πλωρίτη. Σήμερα μας κατακλύζουν από παντού οι μεταγραφές του κάθε ιστολόγου ή ηλεδημοσιογράφου. Αντί λοιπόν να συμφωνήσουμε σε ένα απλό σύστημα, αφήνουμε τον καθένα να κάνει το μακρό του και το βραχύ του.


Εκεί ακριβώς είναι το ζήτημα, κατά τη γνώμη μου. Και γι' αυτό ακριβώς συμφωνώ με τον Νίκελ, παρά την ανίατη μανία μου να γράφω "κωλ γκερλ" και "μήντια" (η οποία αναγνωρίζω ωστόσο ότι δεν είναι τίποτε άλλο παρά μόνον αποτέλεσμα συνήθειας και δεν επιχειρώ να την μετουσιώσω σε ιδεολόγημα).


----------



## Farofylakas (Nov 30, 2009)

Costas said:


> Γιατί οι Άγγλοι μεταγράφουν το ρωσικό Ы, ы με y; ή το Й, й με ĭ, κοκ.; Αυτοί είναι οι χαζοί, οι προληπτικοί και οι δεισιδαίμονες, κι εμείς οι έξυπνοι και οι πεφωτισμένοι;



Δεν νομίζω πως οι Άγγλοι έχουν τάχα λύσει αυτό το ζήτημα κι έτσι κι αυτοί πότε ακούνε _Rachmaninov _και πότε _Rachmaninoff_, πότε _Tchaikovsky _και πότε _Chaikovsky_.

Κάποτε ρωτήσαν τον Λόρενς της Αραβίας πώς μεταγράφει τα αραβικά ονόματα κι αυτός είπε: όπως να ‘ναι αφού δεν υπάρχει κάποιος αληθινά σωστός τρόπος.*



Costas said:


> Δεν είναι ούτε πρόληψη ούτε δεισιδαιμονία, αλλά *σύμβαση*. Ας μη μειώνουμε όσους διαφωνούν μ' εμάς.



Ελπίζω πως δεν πρόσβαλα κανέναν, θεωρώ πως όλοι έχουμε τις δεισιδαιμονίες μας.

Πρόληψη διότι δεν αποτελεί πραγματικό σύστημα κι όπως έλεγα πιο πάνω έχει εφαρμογή σε ένα μειοψηφικό μέρος των περιπτώσεων. Κι έπειτα αν κάποιος βλέπει ήτα στο _ea _ αυτό πράγματι μοιάζει με δεισιδαιμονία. Γιατί το ήτα είναι εντελώς άλλο γράμμα από τα _ea_ όμως μήτε και μακρό είναι για να αποδώσει τάχα την διάρκεια του ξένου φθόγγου εκτός πια αν το όνομά μου προφέρεται Διιμίιτριις ή δεν ξέρω ‘γώ πώς και τόσον καιρό δεν το πήρα χαμπάρι.

(Το δικό μου ήτα στην Τσέλση είναι επειδή αυτή έχει θηλυκό γραμματικό γένος.)

Είναι σαν να χύνεις γλωσσικό χαρμάνι σε αρχαία, σπασμένα καλούπια! Γι’ αυτό άλλωστε και δεν κάθεται μέσα...

* κατά προσέγγιση και με επιφύλαξη καθώς δεν έχω την πηγή και το μεταφέρω όπως το θυμάμαι.


----------



## Costas (Nov 30, 2009)

Μα ακριβώς αυτό σημαίνει σύμβαση: δεν σημαίνει ότι το ea έχει αναγκαστικά σχέση με το η, όπως και τα παραδείγματα που έδωσα από τις αντιστοιχίες κυριλλικού-λατινικού δεν σημαίνουν τίποτα γλωσσολογικά. Απλά, έχεις να παλέψεις με διάφορες ξένες γραφές και σκαρφίζεσαι τρόπους, χωρίς αξιώσεις γλωσσολογικής ακρίβειας ή καν ορθότητας. Εν πολλοίς, είναι ένα παιχνίδι. Από πότε το παιχνίδι είναι εξοβελιστέο; και πότε η άτεγκτη εμμονή στη συνέπεια έδωσε νόστιμους καρπούς; Όσοι (πολλοί) ομνύουν σ' αυτήν, στην πράξη αλλιώς πράττουν. Άλλωστε, με τη θεωρία του χάους έχουμε πια εξοικειωθεί όλοι μας, νομίζω.

Έχει ενδιαφέρον ότι όλοι λένε "δεν μου κάθεται να το γράψω έτσι, αλλά πάντως αυτό είναι το σωστό". Έχει πάψει να μου αρέσει αυτός ο τρόπος σκέψης. Αν δεν μου κάθεται, αυτό αποτελεί σοβαρότατο λόγο να μην το υιοθετήσω. Έχει βγει ένας κανόνας τον οποίον όλοι παραβαίνουν, κάνοντας όμως και τις απαραίτητες δηλώσεις mea culpa για να είναι καλυμμένοι. Ποιος θα γράψει "αγαπητή Μέρη" στην κοπέλα που θέλει να κατακτήσει;

Γιατί το θέμα πρέπει να κριθεί "σε ύστατο βαθμό" με κριτήριο τις (πελώριες) σκοτούρες των επιμελητών κειμένου και των λεξικογράφων; Η γραφή δεν υπηρετεί μόνο τους επαγγελματίες του βιβλίου, είναι πολύ γενικότερο φαινόμενο και αφορά τον κάθε γράφοντα.

Ες και Αις: Ναι, μπορούμε να γράφουμε τα ονόματα κατευθείαν στο ξένο αλφάβητο (Hess και Ηoess). Τόσα και τόσα έντυπα το κάνουν, και μάλιστα λαϊκά (pop), απ' αυτά που γεμίζουν το χρόνο του κοσμάκη στα κομμωτήρια. Αλλά και πάλι, εγώ θα γράφω Πητ και Πιτ (Pete και Pitt). Και θεωρώ ότι ο κοινός νους (ένας Μήτσος κι αυτός) αυτό επιτάσσει, _παρά το χάος_.

Συγνώμη για τον... χαώδη τρόπο που εκφράστηκα. Θεωρώ ότι ταιριάζει στο θέμα μας! :)


----------



## Farofylakas (Dec 1, 2009)

Φίλε Κώστα,
εάν εσύ θέλεις στον τρόπο που γράφουμε όλοι να εφαρμοστεί "ένα παιχνίδι" "χωρίς αξιώσεις γλωσσολογικής ορθότητας" απλά για να διασκεδάζεις επειδή ξάφνου έχεις πάψει να καλύπτεσαι, ε, νομίζω πως πράγματι κινείσαι στα όρια τού χάους και τού παραλόγου, μια δική σου προσωπική προτίμηση που τους υπόλοιπους δεν μπορεί να μας αφορά.

Γιατί κι εγώ μπορώ να προτείνω σε κάθε τρίτη λέξη τής πρότασης να αλλάζουμε τα στιγμιαία σύμφωνα με τ' αντίστοιχα εξακολουθητικά εφόσον η λέξη ξεκινά με φωνήεν ή με την συλλαβή "πο", ένα δικό μου παιχνίδι βρε αδερφέ, που θα κάνει αυτό το τόσο βαρετό γράψιμο πιο διασκεδαστικό για όλους! Και φυσικά μπορώ να έχω ακόμα πιο χαοτικές προτάσεις αφού για εσένα αυτή είναι η ποιότητα που πρέπει να αναζητηθεί σ' ένα σύστημα αποτύπωσης τής γλώσσας!

Από εκεί και πέρα, κρατάμε την ιστορική ορθογραφία επειδή μας κληροδοτήθηκε. Το να αυξάνουμε ακόμα περισσότερο αυτήν την αποτρόπαια ορθογραφική ποικιλία επειδή κάποιοι, αληθινά πολύ λίγοι, θέλουν να παίζουν ένα παιχνίδι μαντεψιάς πώς τάχα να 'ναι η ξενική γραφή τής λέξης είναι μια λογική που οι υπόλοιποι δεν μπορούμε να την παρακολουθήσουμε, μια πρακτική που δεν μπορούμε να την ακολουθήσουμε.


----------



## Ambrose (Dec 1, 2009)

Θα συμφωνήσω κι εγώ ότι περί σύμβασης πρόκειται. Αποφασίζουμε συλλογικά και πράττουμε αναλόγως. Η γλώσσα δεν μπορεί να μπει στα στενά καλούπια που θα ήθελαν μερικοί, όσο κι αν αυτά τα καλούπια θα έκαναν τη ζωή του επιμελητή ή του διορθωτή πιο εύκολη. Από μόνη της αποφασίζει και κρατάει αυτά που της κάνουν και πετάει τα υπόλοιπα. Άλλωστε και ο κάθε μπλόγκερ ή ηλεδημοσιογράφος, φυσικός ομιλητής της γλώσσας είναι και είτε την μιλάει καλά, είτε όχι, την διαμορφώνει στο βαθμό που του το επιτρέπει η προσωπική του επιρροή. Ο κάθε φυσικός ομιλητής το κάνει αυτό, είναι αναπόφευκτο. 

Γενικά, με έχει καλύψει ο Costas.


----------



## Farofylakas (Dec 1, 2009)

χμ.. τότε μπας και δεν καταλαβαίνω καλά τον Κώστα;  δηλ. η πρόταση είναι ο καθένας να γράφει όπως θέλει;


----------



## Ambrose (Dec 1, 2009)

Η πρόταση δεν είναι να γράφει ο καθένας όπως θέλει, _αν και στην πραγματικότητα ο καθένας γράφει όπως θέλει _. Μία σύμβαση σημαίνει ότι εσύ, εγώ, ο άλφα και ο βήτα μαζευόμαστε και αποφασίζουμε ότι τον Rimbaud στα Ελληνικά θα τον γράφουμε Ρεμπώ και όχι Ρεμπό ή Ριμπώ ή δεν ξέρω κι εγώ τι. 

Το πρόβλημα είναι τι γίνεται όταν πρέπει να θεσπίσουμε έναν καθολικό κανόνα για να βάλουμε μια τάξη στο φαινομενικό χάος; Και η απάντηση είναι ότι δεν μπορεί να θεσπιστεί καθολικός κανόνας. Κάποιοι μεταγράφουν με γνώμονα τη φωνητική και τη σωστή προφορά, άλλοι με βάση αυτό που βλέπουν, άλλες φορές το σύστημα είναι μικτό. Το κάθε είδος μεταγραφής εξυπηρετεί συγκεκριμένο σκοπό. Άλλα πλεονεκτήματα έχει μια μεταγραφή με βάση τη σωστή προφορά (το ποτό τζιν, τα παντελόνια τζιν, η Τζιν, η Τζίνι και το τζίνι) και άλλα μία με βάση την γραπτή μορφή. Η δεύτερη εξυπηρετεί ιδιαιτέρως την αντιστρεψιμότητα, αλλά μια μεταγραφή του τύπου Κλάουντ Ντεμπουσσύ θα μάς φαινόταν μάλλον αστεία. Αντιθέτως, επιλέξαμε το Κλωντ Ντεμπυσσύ, το οποίο δεν ανήκει αποκλειστικά ούτε στη μία, ούτε στην άλλη πλευρά. Με ένα σμπάρο όμως πιάνει δύο τρυγόνια: από τη μία έχεις μια γραφή η οποία *είναι* αντιστρέψιμη, και από την άλλη έχεις την -πάνω κάτω- σωστή προφορά. Άρα, αν υπάρξει κάποιος καθολικός κανόνας -λογικά- θα πρέπει να προσπαθεί να τα πιάσει και τα δύο. Το μειονέκτημα ενός τέτοιου κανόνα είναι ότι μάλλον δεν μπορεί να διατυπωθεί σε μία ή δύο προτάσεις, γιατί ουσιαστικά η μεταγραφή του κάθε ονόματος θα πρέπει να είναι tailor-made. Κάθε μεταγραφή θέλει τον Γερμανό του, όπως είπε και ο Κώστας. Ιδιαίτερη, προνομιακή μεταχείριση (για βάλε τώρα να έχεις να μεταγράψεις gin, jeans, Jean, Jeannie, genie, jinni). Και ταυτόχρονα θα επηρεαστεί και εν μέρει διαμορφωθεί από το συλλογικό ένστικτο των χρηστών και ομιλητών της γλώσσας στο σύνολό τους. Αυτό δεν μπορούμε να το αποτρέψουμε, αλλά ισχύει εν γένει για τη γλώσσα και όχι μόνο για τις μεταγραφές.

Και το ζήτημα γίνεται πιο περίπλοκο όταν πρόκειται για γλώσσες με πολύ διαφορετικές ρίζες μεταξύ τους, π.χ. Ελληνικά και Κινέζικα. Τότε, τι θα επιλέξουμε;


----------



## Farofylakas (Dec 1, 2009)

εντάξει, καλά σας είχα καταλάβει τελικά... 



Ambrose said:


> Μία σύμβαση σημαίνει ότι εσύ, εγώ, ο άλφα και ο βήτα μαζευόμαστε και αποφασίζουμε ότι τον Rimbaud στα Ελληνικά θα τον γράφουμε Ρεμπώ και όχι Ρεμπό ή Ριμπώ ή δεν ξέρω κι εγώ τι.



Κάθε άλλο, το να γράψεις Ρεμπό είναι κι αυτό μια σύμβαση. Η απλογράφηση είναι κι αυτή μια σύμβαση κι έχει μάλιστα σχεδόν καθολική εφαρμογή σήμερα και μπορεί και καλύπτει όλες τις περιπτώσεις. Η αντιστρεψιμότητα χωλαίνει σαν σύμβαση καθώς αδυνατεί να καλύψει πάνω από τα μισά.



Ambrose said:


> Και το ζήτημα γίνεται πιο περίπλοκο όταν πρόκειται για γλώσσες με πολύ διαφορετικές ρίζες μεταξύ τους, π.χ. Ελληνικά και Κινέζικα. Τότε, τι θα επιλέξουμε;



Η απλογράφηση έχει απάντηση απλή και ξεκάθαρη: προσαρμόζουμε το όνομα στην φωνητική των Ελληνικών και ορθογραφούμε φωνητικά δηλ. με τον πιο απλό τρόπο. Η αντιστρεψιμότητα είναι που αδυνατεί να δώσει απάντηση στο ερώτημά σου.

Τέλος πάντων, δεν έχω να προσθέσω κάτι άλλο. Την άποψή μου την διατύπωσα, διάβασε αν θες τις αναρτήσεις μου πιο πάνω.


----------



## sarant (Dec 1, 2009)

Συγνώμη Αμβρόσιε, από πού κι ως πού είναι αντιστρέψιμο το Ντεμπυσσύ; Γιατί οδηγεί μόνο στον Debussy και όχι στον Debyssu ή στον Debyssy ή στον Debussu; Επειδή ξέρουμε ότι ο ένας υπάρχει και οι άλλοι τρεις όχι;


----------



## Ambrose (Dec 1, 2009)

Από τη στιγμή που μιλάμε για μεταγραφή από τη μία ξένη γλώσσα στην άλλη, είναι φυσικό να υπάρχει το πρόβλημα που επισημαίνεις, Sarant. Στην προκειμένη περίπτωση νομίζω πώς μόνο στον Debussy και τον Debyssy μπορεί να οδηγήσει. Απόλυτη αντιστρεψιμότητα δεν υπάρχει, το έχω ξαναπεί άλλωστε και σε προηγούμενη δημοσίευσή μου σε αυτό το νήμα. Αλλά η μερική αντιστρεψιμότητα του Ντεμπυσσύ είναι πολύ, μα πολύ χρήσιμη. Είναι ένας μπούσουλας. Τις προάλλες έψαχνα να βρω στο Google ένα ξένο απλοποιημένο όνομα και δεν μπορούσα να το βρω. Μια κάποια αντιστρεψιμότητα θα είχε βοηθήσει. Άλλωστε, ποιον εξυπηρετεί η αντιστρεψιμότητα και τι την θέλουμε;

@Farofylaka: μα εγώ δεν ξεκινάω από τη βάση "ποια απάντηση θα δώσει στο ερώτημά μου η αντιστρεψιμότητα", αλλά από τη βάση "θέλω την αντιστρεψιμότητα τόσο στο γραπτό, όσο και στον προφορικό λόγο." Γιατί όσοι μιλάνε για απλοποιημένη μεταγραφή σύμφωνα με την σωστή προφορά, για αντιστρεψιμότητα μιλάνε. *Φωνητική αντιστρεψιμότητα*.

Άλλωστε, αν θέλουμε να είμαστε δίκαιοι οφείλουμε να παρατηρήσουμε ότι όσο μπούσουλας είναι η προτίμηση στην γραπτή μορφή (γραπτή αντιστρεψιμότητα), άλλο τόσο είναι και η προτίμηση στη φωνητική. Γιατί δεν πάει να μεταγράφει ο μεταφραστής τα Κινέζικα με άπταιστη προφορά Πεκίνου (αν υπάρχει τέτοιο πράγμα) όσο θέλει. Όταν ο Έλληνας το διαβάσει και το προφέρει σύμφωνα με τους κανόνες και τη φωνητική της δικής του γλώσσας, θα γελάσει και το παρδαλό κατσίκι.


----------



## Ambrose (Dec 1, 2009)

Και κάτι ακόμα πάνω στα Debyssu/Debyssy/Debussu του Sarant. Ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι η πρωτότυπη γλώσσα και εν προκειμένω τα Γαλλικά, αυτομάτως θα περιορίσουν από μόνα τους τις πιθανές επιλογές. Απ' όσο ξέρω, τα ονόματα Debyssu, Debyssy ή Debussu δεν υπάρχουν στα Γαλλικά.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 1, 2009)

Για να είναι _πραγματικά_ συνεπής κάποιος που δεν δέχεται την απλογράφηση των ξενικών κύριων ονομάτων, οφείλει επίσης να μην απλογραφεί ούτε τις ελληνικές λέξεις ξενικής προέλευσης, ούτε τις μεταγεγραμμένες ξένες λέξεις, ούτε τα αντιδάνεια όσο αυτά κι αν άλλαξαν ορθογραφία στις γλώσσες από τις οποίες πέρασαν μέχρι να επιστρέψουν στα ελληνικά, ούτε καν τους ελληνογενείς ξένους όρους που πλάστηκαν λανθασμένα.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 1, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> Και κάτι ακόμα πάνω στα Debyssu/Debyssy/Debussu του Sarant. Ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι η πρωτότυπη γλώσσα και εν προκειμένω τα Γαλλικά, αυτομάτως θα περιορίσουν από μόνα τους τις πιθανές επιλογές. Απ' όσο ξέρω, τα ονόματα Debyssu, Debyssy ή Debussu δεν υπάρχουν στα Γαλλικά.


Μα, ακριβώς αυτό είναι το ζητούμενο — να ΜΗΝ χρειάζεται να ξέρουμε όλοι μας την κατά περίπτωση ξένη γλώσσα! Και πού το λέει το τι υπάρχει και το τι δεν υπάρχει σε μια γλώσσα; Είναι πουθενά όλα αυτά συγκεντρωμένα; Θα συγκεντρωθούν ποτέ; Και, ακόμη κι αν ποτέ συγκεντρωθούν, η ζωή είναι ένα δυναμικό φαινόμενο — νέα ονόματα και επώνυμα σχηματίζονται από το μηδέν καθημερινά, χωρίς να έχουν προϋπάρξει για να καταγραφούν. Ας λογικευτούμε, λοιπόν. :)


----------



## Ambrose (Dec 1, 2009)

Δεν ζήτησε κανείς να ξέρουμε την ξένη γλώσσα για να μπορούμε να γράφουμε τον Ντεμπυσσύ σωστά. Απλά πράγματα. Εσείς δυσκολεύεστε να γράψετε ονόματα που προέρχονται από γλώσσες που δεν μιλάτε; Όταν μάθετε να γράφετε μια λέξη, πώς την μαθαίνετε; Τόσο δύσκολο είναι πια να μάθει κανείς να γράφει Τσαϊκόφσκυ;

Άλλωστε, ρώτησα και πριν γιατί την θέλουμε την αντιστρεψιμότητα (αν την θέλουμε) και τι εξυπηρετεί και δεν έχω λάβει απάντηση. Την θέλουμε την αντιστρεψιμότητα (της γραπτής μορφής);

Τα υπόλοιπα για το τι υπάρχει και τι δεν υπάρχει σε μια ξένη γλώσσα, δεν είναι σχετικά με αυτό που είπα εγώ.

Τέλος, θα το εκτιμούσα ιδιαιτέρως αν μπορούσα να εκφράσω την άποψή μου, χωρίς να αναγκαστώ να υποστώ στη συνέχεια πατροναριστικά σχόλια του τύπου "ας λογικευτούμε, λοιπόν (χαμογελάκι)". Ευχαριστώ.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 1, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> Τα υπόλοιπα για το τι υπάρχει και τι δεν υπάρχει σε μια ξένη γλώσσα, δεν είναι σχετικά με αυτό που είπα εγώ.


Μα τότε πώς θα είμαστε σε θέση να μπορούμε να λέμε μετά βεβαιότητος αυτό που είπες παραπάνω:


Ambrose said:


> Η πρωτότυπη γλώσσα [...] αυτομάτως θα περιορίσ[ει] από μόν[η της] τις πιθανές επιλογές [καθότι τ]α ονόματα Debyssu, Debyssy ή Debussu δεν υπάρχουν στα Γαλλικά.


για τη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση;



Ambrose said:


> Τέλος, θα το εκτιμούσα ιδιαιτέρως αν μπορούσα να εκφράσω την άποψή μου, χωρίς να αναγκαστώ να υποστώ στη συνέχεια πατροναριστικά σχόλια του τύπου "ας λογικευτούμε, λοιπόν (χαμογελάκι)". Ευχαριστώ.


Point taken (να μη δίνω λαβές για παρεξηγήσες, δηλαδή). Συγγνώμη που ακούστηκα πατροναριστικός, ενώ δεν το ήθελα. :)


----------



## Ambrose (Dec 1, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Για να είναι _πραγματικά_ συνεπής κάποιος που δεν δέχεται την απλογράφηση των ξενικών κύριων ονομάτων, οφείλει επίσης να μην απλογραφεί ούτε τις ελληνικές λέξεις ξενικής προέλευσης, ούτε τις μεταγεγραμμένες ξένες λέξεις, ούτε τα αντιδάνεια όσο αυτά κι αν άλλαξαν ορθογραφία στις γλώσσες από τις οποίες πέρασαν μέχρι να επιστρέψουν στα ελληνικά, ούτε καν τους ελληνογενείς ξένους όρους που πλάστηκαν λανθασμένα.



Γιατί; Το θέμα μας δεν είναι η απλογράφηση γενικά, αλλά η μεταγραφή των *κύριων ονομάτων *και η αντιστρεψιμότητα. Αυτά δηλαδή που θέλουμε να είμαστε σε θέση να μπορούμε να βρούμε στην γλώσσα από την οποία προέρχονται, όσο το δυνατόν πιο σύντομα και πιο εύκολα. Οι άλλες γενικεύσεις δεν στέκουν. Ο Μπαμπινιώτης τα έχει εξηγήσει αναλυτικά. Ας μην μπλέκουμε διαφορετικά πράγματα μεταξύ τους.



Zazula said:


> Μα τότε πώς θα είμαστε σε θέση να μπορούμε να λέμε μετά βεβαιότητος αυτό που είπες παραπάνω:



Συγγνώμη αν δεν ήμουν κατανοητός. Θα το επαναλάβω με άλλα λόγια. Κάθε γλώσσα έχει τη δική της εσωτερική λογική, τη δική της ορθογραφία, τους δικούς της κανόνες, τη δική της δομή. Όταν δανείζεσαι μια λέξη από μια ξένη γλώσσα, όλα όσα την συνόδευαν εκεί (στο πατρικό της σπίτι), μένουν εκεί. Όταν κάνεις το backtranslation (επιστροφή στο πατρικό), είναι η ίδια η μαμά γλώσσα που σε οδηγεί. Οι συσχετισμοί, οι δομές είναι εκεί. Αυτό είναι δεδομένο και δεν σηκώνει διαπραγμάτευση. Εν προκειμένω, στα Γαλλικά τα ονόματα Debyssu, Debyssy, Debussu δεν υπάρχουν και απ' όσο ξέρω _δεν υπάρχουν ούτε οι συγκεκριμένες καταλήξεις_. Απλά πράγματα. Δεν υπάρχει τίποτα χωρίς context, χωρίς περιβάλλον. Τώρα, αν εσύ θες επιβεβαίωση ότι υπάρχει η *απόλυτη* αντιστρεψιμότητα για *όλα* τα ξένα κύρια ονόματα στην Ελληνική από *όλες* τις ξένες γλώσσες, ε, λυπάμαι αλλά δεν μπορώ να σου την δώσω, για τον απλούστατο λόγο ότι ποτέ δεν ισχυρίστηκα ποτέ ότι υπάρχει. Και ούτε νομίζω να το έχει ισχυριστεί ποτέ κανένας άλλος. Η αντιστρεψιμότητα της γραφής που ψάχνουμε παίζει συγκεκριμένο ρόλο και μέχρι στιγμής τον έχει παίξει πολύ καλά. 

Αυτό που προσπαθούμε, είναι αυτό που εκείνοι που τα ήξεραν καλύτερα το έκαναν χωρίς να χρειάζονται πολλές-πολλές αναλύσεις. Ντεμπυσσύ. Μ' ένα σμπάρο, δυο τρυγόνια. Ντεμπισί. Μ' ένα σμπάρο, ένα τρυγόνι μισή μερίδα (προσέγγιση της προφοράς, αλλά φυσικά με ελλείψεις). Εκτός κι αν αρχίσουμε να γράφουμε σε ΙΡΑ.


----------



## sarant (Dec 1, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> Τόσο δύσκολο είναι πια να μάθει κανείς να γράφει Τσαϊκόφσκυ;



Δύσκολο δεν είναι, αλλά γιατί να το κάνει; Είναι σύμβαση; Απότι ξέρω στα ρώσικα δεν έχει ύψιλον. 
Στα αγγλικά μεταγράφεται -ovsky, στα γαλλικά -ovski. Θα κυμαίνεται η γραφή ανάλογα με το πώς το βλέπουμε στην ξένη γλώσσα; Και τότε πώς θα καταλαβαίνουμε ότι πρόκειται για το ίδιο πρόσωπο;


----------



## nickel (Dec 1, 2009)

Μπορούμε να συμφωνήσουμε ότι *δεν έχουμε και δεν μπορούμε να έχουμε αναρχία*; (Κάπου το έχουμε ξανασυζητήσει.) Αποκλείεται. Πουθενά, όχι μόνο στις μεταγραφές ή στη γλώσσα. Παντού λειτουργούμε με κανόνες και με συμβάσεις (και με τις εξαιρέσεις τους και με τις παραβ(ι)άσεις τους). Στο θέμα των μεταγραφών έχουμε, ας πούμε, τρεις ΚΟΚ. Στην Εθνική οδό κάτι τέτοιο δεν θα μπορούμε να λειτουργήσει. Ομοίως, όταν στείλεις ένα κείμενο σε επιμελητή, αυτός για να κάνει τη δουλειά του και να μην τον περιλάβουν οι Σαραντάκοι αυτού του κόσμου, θα εφαρμόσει _έναν_ ΚΟΚ.

Οι εξαιρέσεις δεν καταργούν ένα σύστημα, ούτε θα κριθεί το ένα ή το άλλο σύστημα από τις εξαιρέσεις του (π.χ. τα «Μαίρη» του ή την περίπτωση να κρατήσουμε τον κύριο Hue σε «Υ» για να μην είναι εντελώς λιπόσαρκος — και όχι για αντιστρεψιμότητα, βέβαια). Το παλαιό σύστημα αποβλέπει στην αντιστρεψιμότητα και την πετυχαίνει περισσότερο από την απλογράφηση. Και μπράβο του. Ωστόσο, ο τίτλος περί _φενάκης_ της αντιστρεψιμότητας επιδιώκει να γίνει σαφές ότι δεν μπορούμε να ευλογήσουμε το παλαιό σύστημα επειδή μας ενδιαφέρει η αντιστρεψιμότητα, διότι όποιος ενδιαφέρεται για γνήσια αντιστρεψιμότητα δεν καλύπτεται απ’ αυτό.

Από την άλλη, το παλαιό σύστημα *απαιτεί γνώσεις που ελάχιστοι τις διαθέτουν*. Δηλαδή, αν βάλεις ορθογραφία ένα κείμενο με το σύστημα αυτό, σίγουρα θα έχεις κάποιους που θα αποτύχουν λόγω άγνοιας των ξένων ορθογραφιών. Ορίστε ένα κείμενο για μουσική με «σωστές» ορθογραφίες του παλαιού συστήματος:
Πρόκειται για τον Ταϊ Χέρντον, ο οποίος σφράγισε με τον προσωπικό του ήχο την μουσική επανάσταση της κάντρυ στην δεκαετία του '90. Ανανέωσε έτσι την μουσική της Λευκής Αμερικής που ενέπνευσε τον Έλβις Πρήσλεϋ και το ροκαμπίλυ του '50, αλλά και τους Ήγκλς και τους Λύνερντ Σκύνερντ στην δεκαετία του '70.​Δεν διόρθωσα το «Ταϊ» σε «Τάι» (ή, ενδεχομένως, ο συντάκτης του Ελεύθερου Κόσμου να προτιμούσε «Τάϊ»). Είναι μία από τις δύο μόνο σελίδες σε ολόκληρο το διαδίκτυο που μεταγράφει «σωστά» τον Elvis Presley. Ε και; Πουθενά δεν γράφει κι ένα αγγλικό, να δούμε πώς θα βρούμε στο διαδίκτυο τον Χέρντον. Με κολπάκια βρήκα ότι είναι Ty Herndon.

Ο λόγος που δεν συμπαθώ το παλαιό σύστημα είναι επειδή απαιτεί παράλογα πολλές γνώσεις, γνώσεις που έχουν ελάχιστοι άνθρωποι με ευρύτατη γλωσσική (και όχι μόνο) παιδεία και φωτογραφική μνήμη. Ο καθένας που ειδικεύεται σε κάποιον χώρο μπορεί να γνωρίζει άριστα την ξένη γραφή του ονόματος: Johnny Hallyday ο τραγουδιστής, Halliday ο γλωσσολόγος, Givenchy ο οίκος μόδας, Serginho ο ποδοσφαιριστής και πάει λέγοντας. Με το σύστημα της αντιστρεψιμότητας θα πρέπει συνέχεια όταν θα γράφουμε ένα όνομα στα ελληνικά (α) να θυμόμαστε την ορθογραφία του, (β) να το κοιτάμε σε καλό ελληνικό λεξικό κύριων ονομάτων (που θα κυκλοφορήσει του αγίου Παντελεήμονα) ή (γ) να το ψάχνουμε στο διαδίκτυο στα ξένα, γιατί στα ελληνικά μπορεί να πάρουμε στραβή πληροφορία. Δεν με ενοχλεί που το «Ντεμπυσσύ» παρέχει μισερή αντιστρεψιμότητα (που δεν είναι από τα χειρότερα, και ούτε με ενοχλεί που η «αντιστρεψιμότητα» του Πάπυρου με προδίδει στα διπλά σύμφωνα και δίνει «Ντεμπυσύ»). Με ενοχλεί που πρέπει να θυμάμαι ότι είναι «Ντεμπυσσύ» με δύο ύψιλον και δύο σίγμα. Και ακόμα περισσότερο, με ενοχλεί όταν οι περισπούδαστοι επιβάλλουν τέτοια συστήματα για να διακρίνονται από εκείνους που, όταν ακούσουν «Ντεμπισί», ή «Ντεμπισί» θα γράψουν ή θα πασχίζουν ανάμεσα σε ορθογραφικές εικασίες. Κοντολογίς, η επιλογή μου δεν είναι μόνο πρακτική, είναι και ιδεολογική (παρότι βάζω κάτω και ποδοπατώ ένα από τα συγκριτικά μου πλεονεκτήματα).

Αν επιμένετε στο παλαιό σύστημα, επιτρέψτε μου να σας δώσω ορθογραφία ένα κείμενο. Θα το δώσω σε φωνητική μεταγραφή. Και στο τέλος θα μου πείτε πόσα ψαξίματα κάνατε στο διαδίκτυο για να το γράψετε με σωστές αντιστρέψιμες ελληνικές μεταγραφές. Ή μήπως δεν έχει νόημα, όταν ο John Boydon Priestley είναι _Τζων Μπόυντον Πρήστλυ_ στον Πάπυρο και _Τζων Μπ. Πρίσλεϋ_ στη biblionet;


----------



## Ambrose (Dec 1, 2009)

nickel said:


> Αν επιμένετε στο παλαιό σύστημα, επιτρέψτε μου να σας δώσω ορθογραφία ένα κείμενο. Θα το δώσω σε φωνητική μεταγραφή. Και στο τέλος θα μου πείτε πόσα ψαξίματα κάνατε στο διαδίκτυο για να το γράψετε με σωστές αντιστρέψιμες ελληνικές μεταγραφές. Ή μήπως δεν έχει νόημα, όταν ο John Boydon Priestley είναι _Τζων Μπόυντον Πρήστλυ_ στον Πάπυρο και _Τζων Μπ. Πρίσλεϋ_ στη biblionet;



Νομίζω ότι και εδώ θα πρέπει να συμφωνήσουμε ότι διαφωνούμε. Σεβαστά τα επιχειρήματα και απόλυτα κατανοητά, αλλά εμένα δεν με καλύπτουν. Προφανώς, θα υπάρχουν μερικοί που για συγκεκριμένους λόγους θα συνεχίσουν στην κατεύθυνση της αντιστρεψιμότητας.

Το συγκεκριμένο παράδειγμα για τον John Boydon Priestley είναι αρκετά αποκαλυπτικό. Αν πάρουμε το δρόμο της απλοποίησης θα έχουμε Τζον Μπόιντον Πρίσλι. Ο Πάπυρος παλεύει για αντιστρεψιμότητα, αλλά επειδή δεν μπορεί να πει Πρήστλεϋ λέει Πρήστλυ. Το biblionet παλεύει για την σωστή προφορά και έχει φάει το t, αλλά δεν του κάθεται το -εϋ στο τέλος να το κάνει -ι. Γιατί;


----------



## nickel (Dec 1, 2009)

Δεν θέλεις να με καταλάβεις. Άμα σου πω: «Πήγαμε και είδαμε το “Επιθεωρητής έρχεται” του Πρίσλεϊ» και γράψεις στον αδελφό σου ότι θέλεις να πας κι εσύ να δεις τον Επιθεωρητή του Πρίσλεϊ, θα ψάξεις στη μνήμη σου ή στο διαδίκτυο να δεις ότι είναι _Priestley_ και μετά θα προβληματίζεσαι ανάμεσα στο _Πρήστλυ_ του Πάπυρου και το _Πρίσλεϋ_ του εκδότη για να βρεις την πιο καλή μεταγραφή; Δεν είναι σοβαρά πράγματα αυτά. Εμένα μου φτάνει να γράψεις σωστά τον _επιθεωρητή_ και να απλογραφήσεις τον Πρίσλεϊ.


----------



## Ambrose (Dec 1, 2009)

Τώρα είναι που δεν καταλαβαίνω. Δηλαδή θες να πεις ότι επιλέγουμε την απλογράφηση των κύριων ονομάτων για λόγους ομοιογένειας; Για να υπάρχει ο ένας ΚΟΚ που έλεγες παραπάνω;


----------



## nickel (Dec 1, 2009)

Εννοώ ότι μπορούμε να έχουμε έναν κοινό κώδικα για τις λέξεις της γλώσσας μας, να περιμένουμε ότι οι εγγράμματοι και ορθογράφοι θα γράψουμε με τον ίδιο τρόπο τον _επιθεωρητή_, το _μήνυμα_, τον _Θόδωρο_, και είναι λογικό να απαιτούμε την τήρηση αυτού του κώδικα, του ενός κοινού κώδικα, αλλιώς μπορώ να σε πω ανορθόγραφο και να σε διορθώσω. Όταν όμως έχουμε να κάνουμε με ξένα ονόματα, ή θα αποφασίσουμε ότι θα έχουμε χάος (που αντιβαίνει στην αρχή περί μη αναρχίας) ή θα επιλέξουμε το απλούστερο σύστημα (όπως άλλωστε συμβαίνει όταν οι ετυμολόγοι δεν είναι βέβαιοι για την προέλευση μιας λέξης — διαλέγουν τότε την απλούστερη ορθογραφία). Για τα ξένα ονόματα δεν μπορούμε να απαιτούμε από τον καθένα που γράφει κάτι να ξέρει και την προέλευσή του στα ξένα. Άρα η απλογράφηση είναι ο λογικότερος κοινός κώδικας.


----------



## Costas (Dec 1, 2009)

Έχω φυσικά χίλιες παρατηρήσεις, αλλά δεν έχει νόημα, αφού απλά συμφωνούμε ότι διαφωνούμε. Θα περιοριστώ ωστόσο σε κάποιες επισημάνσεις ως προς το "ιδεολογικό", που για μένα έχει ακόμα και φιλοσοφικές προεκτάσεις, όσο βαρύγδουπο κι αν ακούγεται αυτό.


nickel said:


> Και ακόμα περισσότερο, με ενοχλεί όταν οι περισπούδαστοι επιβάλλουν τέτοια συστήματα για να διακρίνονται από εκείνους που, όταν ακούσουν «Ντεμπισί», ή «Ντεμπισί» θα γράψουν ή θα πασχίζουν ανάμεσα σε ορθογραφικές εικασίες. Κοντολογίς, η επιλογή μου δεν είναι μόνο πρακτική, είναι και ιδεολογική (παρότι βάζω κάτω και ποδοπατώ ένα από τα συγκριτικά μου πλεονεκτήματα).


Εμένα, πάλι, με ενοχλούν οι ταμπέλες. Η προσπάθεια επιβολής, για την οποία μιλάς, nickel, προέρχεται και από τις δύο πλευρές. Την πρακτικότητα, δε, την οποία επικαλείσαι ως ένα από τα συγκριτικά σου πλεονεκτήματα, μερικά ποστ πιο πάνω τη θυσίασες στη δική σου ιδεολογία ("τζιν" και "τζην"). Θεωρείς πως η αναρχία πολεμιέται με κάποιο σύστημα που πρέπει να εφαρμοστεί και θα λύσει τα προβλήματα. Δεν συμφωνώ. Στο συγκεκριμένο ζήτημα, η αναρχία είναι η _φυσική κατάσταση_ του συστήματος. Δεν βλέπω τίποτα το απευκταίο σ' αυτό. Αντιθέτως, ιστορικά (να 'τα τα βαρύγδουπα, κι όμως το εννοώ), οι οδοστρωτήρες, είτε προς τη μια είτε προς την άλλη κατεύθυνση, προκάλεσαν μεγαλύτερες στρεβλώσεις απ' τον πλουραλισμό.

Το ότι η αναρχία είναι η φυσική κατάσταση του συστήματος όταν μιλάμε για μεταγραφή από ένα σύστημα γραφής σε ένα άλλο, αποδεικνύεται με μιαν απλή περιήγηση στα άλλα συναφή μέτωπα, π.χ. από τα κινέζικα στα λατινικό αλφάβητο. Μια απλή περιήγηση στο θέμα, διαχρονική και συγχρονική, πείθει ότι βασιλεύει η αναρχία, ή έστω η πολυαρχία. Και μάλιστα αυτό παρά το γεγονός ότι η εμπλεκόμενη χώρα εξέδωσε _η ίδια_ το δικό της σύστημα λατινοποίησης, και παρά το γεγονός ότι η γλώσσα-πηγή είναι μόνο μία. Σκέψου λοιπόν τι γίνεται στη δική μας περίπτωση, όπου οι γλώσσες-πηγές είναι όλες οι γλώσσες του κόσμου!
Οι δύο σχολές, της απλογράφησης και της συμβατικής αντιστρεψιμότητας, είναι εξίσου σεβαστές και αντιστοιχούν σε διαφορετικές αισθητικές. Σε ορισμένους η λέξη "αισθητική" προκαλεί θυμηδία, θεωρείται ποταπή σαν επιχείρημα. Διαφωνώ.

Δεν είναι απαραίτητο η υιοθέτηση της "αντιστρεψιμότητας" να συνοδεύεται από "περισπούδαστο", όπως γράφεις, σνομπάρισμα του "ανορθόγραφου", όπως μπορούμε να το διαπιστώσουμε και στην ελληνική ορθογραφία. Προσωπικά, παρότι αρκούντως ορθογράφος, ουδέποτε έχω σνομπάρει άνθρωπο ανωρθώγραφο, και μάλιστα δηλώνω εδώ ότι βδελύσσομαι όσους το κάνουν. Αντίστροφα, μπορεί και ένας απλογραφιστής να θεωρεί τον αντιστρεπτικό κατώτερο, δεισιδαιμονικό και προληπτικό είδος. Για να δούμε λοιπόν τι μυαλά κουβαλάει ο καθένας, πρέπει να κοιτάμε, παράλληλα με τη σχολή που ακολουθεί, κυρίως τον _λόγο που εκφέρει_ σχετικά με το ζήτημα.

Κατά τα άλλα, με κάλυψε ο Ambrose.

Υ.Γ. Α, και κάτι ακόμα: τη λέξη "φενάκη" στον τίτλο του νήματος, αντί για τη λέξη "πρόβλημα", πώς την ερμηνεύεις, μετά από τόσα ποστ που καλύπτουν εννέα ολόκληρες σελίδες, αν όχι σαν προσπάθεια επιβολής;


----------



## Farofylakas (Dec 3, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> Άλλωστε, αν θέλουμε να είμαστε δίκαιοι οφείλουμε να παρατηρήσουμε ότι όσο μπούσουλας είναι η προτίμηση στην γραπτή μορφή (γραπτή αντιστρεψιμότητα), άλλο τόσο είναι και η προτίμηση στη φωνητική. Γιατί δεν πάει να μεταγράφει ο μεταφραστής τα Κινέζικα με άπταιστη προφορά Πεκίνου (αν υπάρχει τέτοιο πράγμα) όσο θέλει. Όταν ο Έλληνας το διαβάσει και το προφέρει σύμφωνα με τους κανόνες και τη φωνητική της δικής του γλώσσας, θα γελάσει και το παρδαλό κατσίκι.



Δηλαδή θα είμαι γελοίος εάν προφέρω ένα κινέζικο όνομα με τον ελληνικό τρόπο και είναι γελοίος ο Κινέζος που θα προφέρει το δικό μου όνομα με τον δικό του τρόπο; Τί απίστευτη άποψη!



Ambrose said:


> Γιατί όσοι μιλάνε για απλοποιημένη μεταγραφή σύμφωνα με την σωστή προφορά, για αντιστρεψιμότητα μιλάνε. *Φωνητική αντιστρεψιμότητα*.



Κι εδώ νομίζω πως το χάνεις. Η γλώσσα χρειάζεται απλά ένα όνομα για να αποδόσει κάποιον και μέχρι χθες τον Newton διάλεγε να τον αποδώσει σαν Νεύτωνα και τον Bacon σαν Βάκωνα. Σήμερα η προσέγγιση είναι φωνητική αλλά και πάλι δεν έχει σκοπό την αντιστρεψιμότητα. Δηλ. εμάς μας ακούγεται κάπως σαν Πρίσλεη κι έτσι θα το προφέρουμε δίχως να αναζητήσουμε ποτέ την αυθεντική προφορά.

Γιατί το πιο σημαντικό το είπε πάλι ο Νίκελ. Σημασία δεν έχει τόσο πώς το λες και πώς το γράφεις. Σημασία έχει ποιος είναι ο καθένας τελικά. Ποιος είναι ο Πρίσλεη και ποιος είναι ο Νεύτωνας και ποιος είναι ο Τσαϊκόφσκης.

Όλη αυτή η αντιστρεψιμότητα όπως την περιγράφετε εδώ πέρα θυμίζει κουίζ σε ψυχαγωγικό περιοδικό με γρίφους. Καλό δεν λέω, αλλά για όποιον τον ενδιαφέρει.

Δεν μπορεί μια ήδη περιπλεγμένη ορθογραφία να επιβαρύνεται κι άλλο επειδή ένας, ή δύο, μάλλον τρεις, θέλουν να μπορούν να μαντεύουν όσο αυτό γίνεται τις ξένες γραφές. Καλό το παιχνίδι σου, αλλά κράτα το για σένα. Ή τέλος πάντως βρες τίποτα κανόνες που να μπορούν να ισχύσουν και φέρ' το να το ξαναδούμε.

Και πάλι φίλε Κώστα, αν εσύ θεωρείς το χάος σαν μια ποιότητα την οποία μπορούμε να εμπιστευτούμε για γλωσσικά θέματα, αυτό είναι μια πολύ προσωπική σου εκτίμηση, μια πολύ προσωπική σου υπόθεση. Η γλώσσα και η γραφή είναι συστήματα δηλ. ο αντίποδας τού χάους.

Και παρεμπιπτόντως, η προσαρμογή των καταλήξεων που πρότεινα εντάσσεται στο δικό μας _σύστημα_ γραφής.


----------



## anef (Dec 3, 2009)

Costas said:


> Δεν είναι απαραίτητο η υιοθέτηση της "αντιστρεψιμότητας" να συνοδεύεται από "περισπούδαστο", όπως γράφεις, σνομπάρισμα του "ανορθόγραφου", όπως μπορούμε να το διαπιστώσουμε και στην ελληνική ορθογραφία. Προσωπικά, παρότι αρκούντως ορθογράφος, ουδέποτε έχω σνομπάρει άνθρωπο ανωρθώγραφο, και μάλιστα δηλώνω εδώ ότι βδελύσσομαι όσους το κάνουν. Αντίστροφα, μπορεί και ένας απλογραφιστής να θεωρεί τον αντιστρεπτικό κατώτερο, δεισιδαιμονικό και προληπτικό είδος. Για να δούμε λοιπόν τι μυαλά κουβαλάει ο καθένας, πρέπει να κοιτάμε, παράλληλα με τη σχολή που ακολουθεί, κυρίως τον _λόγο που εκφέρει_ σχετικά με το ζήτημα.



Φυσικά ο λόγος που εκφέρει ο καθένας έχει μεγάλη σημασία, αλλά νομίζω ότι ο nickel αναφερόταν στο ζήτημα κοιτάζοντάς το από άλλη οπτική γωνία. Δηλ. η ιστορική ορθογραφία γενικά, και το σύστημα 'αντιστρέψιμης' μεταγραφής ειδικότερα, μπορεί να αφήνουν στην πράξη (όχι σε επίπεδο εκφοράς λόγου/δικαιολόγησης) πολύ μεγαλύτερα περιθώρια διακριτικής μεταχείρισης, γιατί διευκολύνουν το διαχωρισμό ανάμεσα σ' αυτούς που κατέχουν γνώση και σ' αυτούς που δεν κατέχουν. Σ' αυτό το επίπεδο, η δικαιολόγηση π.χ. της διόρθωσης του γλωσσικού λάθους του συνομιλητή μας μπορεί να είναι "θέλω να βοηθήσω τον άλλο να βελτιωθεί". Αυτό όμως δεν σημαίνει πως ταυτόχρονα δεν κάνει ο 'περισπούδαστος' (ή και καθόλου 'περισπούδαστος', εντός ή εκτός εισαγωγικών, θα έλεγα εγώ) χρήση των συλλογικών ιδεολογικών αποθεμάτων που επενδύουν τη γλώσσα με πολλές άλλες αξίες πέραν της επικοινωνίας (μορφωμένος/αμόρφωτος, ανώτερης/κατώτερης κοινωνικής τάξης, αστός/χωριάτης, καλλιεργημένος/άξεστος κλπ.). Κι αυτό, σε μεγαλύτερο ή μικρότερο βαθμό, το κάνουμε όλοι μας άσχετα από το λόγο που εκφέρουμε, νομίζω.

Για το θέμα της αισθητικής: με βάση ποιούς κανόνες/μοντέλο/θεωρία ή κάτι άλλο είναι αισθητικά ανώτερο ένα από τα δύο συστήματα; Η επίκληση της αισθητικής σε τέτοια θέματα εμένα με βρίσκει πάρα πολύ επιφυλακτική γιατί, αν δεν εξηγείται παραπάνω, υπονοεί απλά ότι "η δική μου αισθητική είναι καλύτερη, τελεία". Εκτός αν εννοείς κάτι άλλο που δεν καταλαβαίνω.


----------



## Costas (Dec 3, 2009)

Farofylakas said:


> Δεν μπορεί μια ήδη περιπλεγμένη ορθογραφία να επιβαρύνεται κι άλλο επειδή ένας, ή δύο, μάλλον τρεις, θέλουν να μπορούν να μαντεύουν όσο αυτό γίνεται τις ξένες γραφές. Καλό το παιχνίδι σου, αλλά κράτα το για σένα. Ή τέλος πάντως βρες τίποτα κανόνες που να μπορούν να ισχύσουν και φέρ' το να το ξαναδούμε.


Για μένα (αν και εν προκειμένω μάλλον δεν απευθυνόταν σε μένα το δεύτερο πρόσωπο) η "αντιστρεψιμότητα" εξυπηρετεί όχι τη μαντεία αλλά την αναγνωρισιμότητα, κριτήριο εξόχως πρακτικό, από τη στιγμή που υπάρχουν πολλές γραφές στην ξένη γλώσσα. Θα το ξαναπώ --τι να κάνω;--: Στη μία περίπτωση έχω *Hess* και *Hoess* και αντίστοιχα *Ες* και *Αις*, και στην άλλη έχω *Hess* και *Hoess* που συμφύρονται σε ένα και το αυτό *Ες*. Ποιος παίζει; Ποιος είναι πιο πρακτικός; Και ποιος πιο αγκυλωμένος στις ιδεολογικές του δεισιδαιμονίες;



Farofylakas said:


> Και πάλι φίλε Κώστα, αν εσύ θεωρείς το χάος σαν μια ποιότητα την οποία μπορούμε να εμπιστευτούμε για γλωσσικά θέματα, αυτό είναι μια πολύ προσωπική σου εκτίμηση, μια πολύ προσωπική σου υπόθεση. Η γλώσσα και η γραφή είναι συστήματα δηλ. ο αντίποδας τού χάους.


Το "χάος", φίλε Φαροφύλακα, ή η ποικιλότητα - πλουραλισμός - ποικιλομορφία, για να ανοίξουμε λίγο τη λεκτική μας βεντάλια, και εντέλει ο φιλελευθερισμός, δεν απορρέει από τη λατρεία της αταξίας αλλά από την επίγνωση ότι η πραγματικότητα είναι περίπλοκη, οι ανάγκες που πρέπει να καλυφθούν πολλαπλές και συχνά αντιφατικές, και από την επίγνωση ότι ένα σύστημα δεν μπορεί να καλύψει όλα αυτά τα σύνθετα προβλήματα. Σαφώς και η γλώσσα και η γραφή είναι συστήματα, αλλά συστήματα χαοτικά, και σε καμία περίπτωση στον *αντίποδα* του χάους. Προκειμένου δε για τη μεταγραφή, δεν πρόκειται για χάος αλλά για φύσει άλυτο πρόβλημα, που επομένως γεννά πολλαπλές λύσεις, που δε συμβιβάζονται μεταξύ τους παρά μόνο μέσα σε μια λογική αλληλοσεβασμού για τις διαφορετικές απόψεις και όχι αλαζονείας. Κοίτα μόνο πόσες σχολές υπάρχουν για τη μεταγραφή των νέων ελληνικών στο λατινικό αλφάβητο, και θα καταλάβεις.


----------



## Costas (Dec 3, 2009)

anef said:


> Φυσικά ο λόγος που εκφέρει ο καθένας έχει μεγάλη σημασία, αλλά νομίζω ότι ο nickel αναφερόταν στο ζήτημα κοιτάζοντάς το από άλλη οπτική γωνία. Δηλ. η ιστορική ορθογραφία γενικά, και το σύστημα 'αντιστρέψιμης' μεταγραφής ειδικότερα, μπορεί να αφήνουν στην πράξη (όχι σε επίπεδο εκφοράς λόγου/δικαιολόγησης) πολύ μεγαλύτερα περιθώρια διακριτικής μεταχείρισης, γιατί διευκολύνουν το διαχωρισμό ανάμεσα σ' αυτούς που κατέχουν γνώση και σ' αυτούς που δεν κατέχουν. Σ' αυτό το επίπεδο, η δικαιολόγηση π.χ. της διόρθωσης του γλωσσικού λάθους του συνομιλητή μας μπορεί να είναι "θέλω να βοηθήσω τον άλλο να βελτιωθεί". Αυτό όμως δεν σημαίνει πως ταυτόχρονα δεν κάνει ο 'περισπούδαστος' (ή και καθόλου 'περισπούδαστος', εντός ή εκτός εισαγωγικών, θα έλεγα εγώ) χρήση των συλλογικών ιδεολογικών αποθεμάτων που επενδύουν τη γλώσσα με πολλές άλλες αξίες πέραν της επικοινωνίας (μορφωμένος/αμόρφωτος, ανώτερης/κατώτερης κοινωνικής τάξης, αστός/χωριάτης, καλλιεργημένος/άξεστος κλπ.). Κι αυτό, σε μεγαλύτερο ή μικρότερο βαθμό, το κάνουμε όλοι μας άσχετα από το λόγο που εκφέρουμε, νομίζω.


Αφού το κάνουμε όλοι μας, γιατί το καταμαρτυρούμε μόνο σε ορισμένους; Και η τρομαχτική επένδυση χρόνου και λέξεων σ' αυτό το φόρουμ για ζητήματα προφοράς του ξένου ονόματος προκειμένου για τη μεταγραφή, τι δείχνει, αν όχι "πολύ μεγαλύτερα περιθώρια διακριτικής μεταχείρισης, γιατί διευκολύνουν το διαχωρισμό ανάμεσα σ' αυτούς που κατέχουν γνώση και σ' αυτούς που δεν κατέχουν"; Ας κοιταχτούμε λίγο στον καθρέφτη σαν αυτοί που είμαστε ή που νομίζουμε τέλος πάντων ότι είμαστε, χωρίς ενοχές.



anef said:


> Για το θέμα της αισθητικής: με βάση ποιούς κανόνες/μοντέλο/θεωρία ή κάτι άλλο είναι αισθητικά ανώτερο ένα από τα δύο συστήματα; Η επίκληση της αισθητικής σε τέτοια θέματα εμένα με βρίσκει πάρα πολύ επιφυλακτική γιατί, αν δεν εξηγείται παραπάνω, υπονοεί απλά ότι "η δική μου αισθητική είναι καλύτερη, τελεία". Εκτός αν εννοείς κάτι άλλο που δεν καταλαβαίνω.


Εγώ δεν μίλησα για *ανώτερη* αισθητική. Ούτε είπα καν ότι είναι "ανώτερο" (είτε αισθητικά είτε αλλιώς) το ένα από τα δύο συστήματα (αν δεχτούμε ότι χοντρικά είναι δύο). Είπα, για να προσπαθήσω να το ξεκαθαρίσω με μια νέα διατύπωση, ότι υπάρχουν υπέρ και κατά και στις δύο "σχολές", και ότι το αν θα διαλέξεις να πριμοδοτήσεις τα υπέρ της μιας ή της άλλης και αντίστοιχα να παρασιωπήσεις τα κατά της μιας ή της άλλης είναι θέμα *και* αισθητικής, αν είσαι δηλαδή υπέρ της ομοιομορφιστής ή ποικιλομορφιστής. Και τα δύο συστήματα δηλ. είναι ατελή, και ο καθένας συντάσσεται με το ένα ή με το άλλο βάσει προσωπικών αισθητικών και όχι επειδή είναι περισπούδαστος ή δεισιδαίμονας. Επίσης, αρνούμαι ότι το ένα είναι το καλό και το άλλο το κακό, οποιοδήποτε και αν είναι αυτό. Αλλιώς, πώς εξηγείται ότι έχουμε περιπτώσεις που το ίδιο άτομο στη διάρκεια της πορείας του αλλάζει άποψη και μεταπηδά; Από περισπούδαστο και δεισιδαιμονικό γίνεται απλό και πεφωτισμένο και τούμπαλιν; Όχι, απλώς σταθμίζει διαφορετικά τα υπέρ και τα κατά.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Dec 3, 2009)

Για να έχει νόημα η εφαρμογή της αρχής της υποτιθέμενης αντιστρεψιμότητας, θα έπρεπε να αναλάβει ένας φορέας με κύρος (η ακαδημία φερ' ειπείν) να συντάξει 
1. κανόνες μεταγραφής από ξένες γλώσσες (για όσο περισσότερες γλώσσες μπορεί, θα ξεκινούσε από τις πιο διαδεδομένες και θα προχωρούσε σταδιακά στις υπόλοιπες) και 
2. κατάλογο ονομάτων (όσο το δυνατόν πληρέστερο) με τον "σωστό" τρόπο μεταγραφής (βάσει των κανόνων του σημείου 1).

Διαφορετικά, ο Α θα έχει τους δικούς του κανόνες, ο Β τους δικούς του, και θα περνάμε ωραία συζητώντας τα κριτήρια με τα οποία τους επιλέξαμε, και το πρόβλημα της ομοιογένειας θα παραμένει άλυτο.

Μέχρι να συνταχθούν τα παραπάνω, η απλούστευτη είναι ο μόνος τρόπος να επιτευχθεί ομοιογένεια στην μεταγραφή.


----------



## anef (Dec 3, 2009)

Costas said:


> Αφού το κάνουμε όλοι μας, γιατί το καταμαρτυρούμε μόνο σε ορισμένους; Και η τρομαχτική επένδυση χρόνου και λέξεων σ' αυτό το φόρουμ για ζητήματα προφοράς του ξένου ονόματος προκειμένου για τη μεταγραφή, τι δείχνει, αν όχι "πολύ μεγαλύτερα περιθώρια διακριτικής μεταχείρισης, γιατί διευκολύνουν το διαχωρισμό ανάμεσα σ' αυτούς που κατέχουν γνώση και σ' αυτούς που δεν κατέχουν"; Ας κοιταχτούμε λίγο στον καθρέφτη σαν αυτοί που είμαστε ή που νομίζουμε τέλος πάντων ότι είμαστε, χωρίς ενοχές.



Σωστά όλα αυτά που λες, και συμφωνώ, αλλά το επιχείρημα κατά της διακριτικής μεταχείρισης ακριβώς λέει πως δεν το καταμαρτυρούμε μόνο σε ορισμένους, αλλά στο ίδιο το σύστημα γραφής/μεταγραφής που επιτρέπει αυτή τη μεταχείριση σε μεγαλύτερο βαθμό. Μπορώ να το κάνω τελείως προσωπικό: όπως κι εσύ δεν διορθώνω ποτέ τους άλλους στα γλωσσικά (εκτός αν είμαι σε πλαίσιο εκπαιδευτικό, βέβαια), ωστόσο θά 'ταν τρελό να πω ότι ότι αν ήθελα να προσλάβω μια γραμματέα δεν θα λάμβανα υπόψη μου το αν κάνει ή όχι ορθογραφικά λάθη. Παρόλο που ξέρω πως καμία σχέση δεν έχει αυτό με τις γλωσσικές ή άλλες ικανότητές της και πως η ορθογραφία είναι μια σύμβαση που δεν έχει σχέση με την ίδια τη γλώσσα. Αν, σε έναν φανταστικό κόσμο, η ορθογραφία ήταν φωνητική, δεν θα έμπαινα καν σε τέτοια διλήμματα. 



Costas said:


> Εγώ δεν μίλησα για *ανώτερη* αισθητική...



Όντως, αλλά αν είναι και οι δύο αισθητικές εξίσου καλές και άγιες, γιατί έχει νόημα να πούμε ότι κάνουμε την επιλογή μας με βάση την αισθητική; Εδώ συγκεκριμένα, αν υποθέσουμε ότι υπάρχουν δύο 'αισθητικές' προσεγγίσεις -αυτών που προκρίνουν την ομοιομορφία και αυτών που προκρίνουν την ανομοιομορφία- τι αντιπροσωπεύουν ακριβώς αυτές; Γιατί παραπάνω ταύτιζες την ομοιομορφία με κάτι απολυταρχικό σχεδόν (οδοστρωτήρας) ενώ την ανομοιομορφία με τη φυσική κατάσταση (πλουραλισμός), δηλαδή το πρώτο με κάτι αρνητικό και το δεύτερο με κάτι θετικό, δηλ. το πρώτο με κάτι ανώτερο και το δεύτερο με κάτι κατώτερο. Τέλος πάντων, μπορεί να είναι ιδέα μου...


----------



## Ambrose (Dec 3, 2009)

Farofylakas said:


> Δηλαδή θα είμαι γελοίος εάν προφέρω ένα κινέζικο όνομα με τον ελληνικό τρόπο και είναι γελοίος ο Κινέζος που θα προφέρει το δικό μου όνομα με τον δικό του τρόπο; Τί απίστευτη άποψη!



Εγώ πουθενά δεν ανέφερα τη λέξη γελοίος. Το ζήτημα του τεράστιου φωνητικού χάσματος Κινεζικής-Ελληνικής έχει ξανασυζητηθεί στη Λεξιλογία, αλλά προφανώς δεν το έχεις παρακολουθήσει και δεν το γνωρίζεις.



Farofylakas said:


> Κι εδώ νομίζω πως το χάνεις. Η γλώσσα χρειάζεται απλά ένα όνομα για να αποδόσει κάποιον και μέχρι χθες τον Newton διάλεγε να τον αποδώσει σαν Νεύτωνα και τον Bacon σαν Βάκωνα. Σήμερα η προσέγγιση είναι φωνητική αλλά και πάλι δεν έχει σκοπό την αντιστρεψιμότητα. Δηλ. εμάς μας ακούγεται κάπως σαν Πρίσλεη κι έτσι θα το προφέρουμε δίχως να αναζητήσουμε ποτέ την αυθεντική προφορά.



Λυπάμαι, αλλά τη συγκεκριμένη αντιμετώπιση τη βρίσκω αφενός μεν επιδερμική, αφετέρου δε άτοπη και μη σχετική με το ζήτημα. Η ελληνοποίηση των ονομάτων μιας άλλης εποχής δεν έχει σχέση με το δίλημμα "απλογραφημένη φωνητική μεταγραφή ή αντιστρεψιμότητα". Και αν η γλώσσα χρειάζεται απλά ένα όνομα γιατί δεν διαλέγει τον Newton να τον πει Δαρβίνο; Και ακόμη περισσότερο γιατί κοβόμαστε τόσο πολύ με τη σωστή μεταγραφή, αφού χρειάζεται μόνο ένα όνομα; Τα πράγματα είναι σαφέστατα πολύ πιο περίπλοκα, αλλά για να γίνει αυτό αντιληπτό θα πρέπει να έχουν γίνει πρώτα αντιληπτές όλες οι άλλοι παράμετροι που έχουμε συζητήσει, κάτι που μέχρι στιγμής δεν φαίνεται να έχει γίνει.



Farofylakas said:


> Δεν μπορεί μια ήδη περιπλεγμένη ορθογραφία να επιβαρύνεται κι άλλο επειδή ένας, ή δύο, μάλλον τρεις, θέλουν να μπορούν να μαντεύουν όσο αυτό γίνεται τις ξένες γραφές. Καλό το παιχνίδι σου, αλλά κράτα το για σένα. Ή τέλος πάντως βρες τίποτα κανόνες που να μπορούν να ισχύσουν και φέρ' το να το ξαναδούμε.



Α, δεν το ήξερα ότι θα διαπραγματευτώ τη γλώσσα μου μαζί σου, Farofylaka. Αυτός ο γλωσσικός απολυταρχισμός εμένα μού θυμίζει άλλες εποχές και θα με συγχωρέσεις, αλλά αν θες να μιλάς έτσι, μπορείς βέβαια να το κάνεις εφόσον σού επιτρέπεται, αλλά την επόμενη φορά θα αρνηθώ να σου απαντήσω. Άλλωστε, αυτή είναι από τις ελάχιστες φορές που από μια συγκεκριμένη κουβέντα με άτομο που έχει τις αντίθετες απόψεις από μένα, δεν έχω αποκομίσει τίποτα. 



AoratiMelani said:


> Για να έχει νόημα η εφαρμογή της αρχής της υποτιθέμενης αντιστρεψιμότητας, θα έπρεπε να αναλάβει ένας φορέας με κύρος (η ακαδημία φερ' ειπείν) να συντάξει
> 1. κανόνες μεταγραφής από ξένες γλώσσες (για όσο περισσότερες γλώσσες μπορεί, θα ξεκινούσε από τις πιο διαδεδομένες και θα προχωρούσε σταδιακά στις υπόλοιπες) και
> 2. κατάλογο ονομάτων (όσο το δυνατόν πληρέστερο) με τον "σωστό" τρόπο μεταγραφής (βάσει των κανόνων του σημείου 1).
> 
> ...



Το τέλος στην αναρχία που επεσήμανε παραπάνω ο Nickel και που πάνω-κάτω επαναλαμβάνεις aorati melani, είναι μια σεβαστή και λογική άποψη. Αλλά δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο μπορούμε να κομπιουτερίσουμε τη γλώσσα. Επίσης, καλό είναι να αναρωτηθούμε αν η ομοιογένεια που μερικοί επιθυμούν, υπάρχει στην πραγματικότητα και *αν μπορεί* να υπάρξει. Στην πράξη, εγώ δεν έχω δει καμία ομοιογένεια. Και δεν νομίζω ότι μπορεί να υπάρξει για τους λόγους που αναλύσαμε παραπάνω (φυσικοί ομιλητές, λάθη στη γλώσσα, εξέλιξη). Άλλωστε, γιατί να υπάρξει; Είναι γνωστό ότι όλοι την απεχθανόμαστε και κάθε φορά που πρέπει να επαναλάβουμε κάτι, θα προσπαθήσουμε να βάλουμε το ποίκιλμά μας σε αυτό.


----------



## anef (Dec 3, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> Αλλά δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο μπορούμε να κομπιουτερίσουμε τη γλώσσα. Επίσης, καλό είναι να αναρωτηθούμε αν η ομοιογένεια που μερικοί επιθυμούν, υπάρχει στην πραγματικότητα και *αν μπορεί* να υπάρξει. Στην πράξη, εγώ δεν έχω δει καμία ομοιογένεια. Και δεν νομίζω ότι μπορεί να υπάρξει για τους λόγους που αναλύσαμε παραπάνω (φυσικοί ομιλητές, λάθη στη γλώσσα, εξέλιξη). Άλλωστε, γιατί να υπάρξει; Είναι γνωστό ότι όλοι την απεχθανόμαστε και κάθε φορά που πρέπει να επαναλάβουμε κάτι, θα προσπαθήσουμε να βάλουμε το ποίκιλμά μας σε αυτό.



Ambrose, νομίζω ότι έτσι μπερδεύουμε δύο πράγματα (διόρθωσέ με αν κάνω λάθος): άλλο η γλώσσα, άλλο η ορθογραφία. Το πρώτο, αν και φυσικά διέπεται από κανόνες, παρουσιάζει όπως λες μεγάλη ανομοιογένεια σε διάφορους τομείς γι' αυτό και οι ρυθμιστικές προσεγγίσεις πολλές φορές αποτυγχάνουν. Το δεύτερο, όπως έλεγες και πιο πάνω, είναι σύμβαση. Αν υπάρχει λόγος, αλλάζει από τη μια μέρα στην άλλη, π.χ. με μια απόφαση το πολυτονικό γίνεται μονοτονικό. Αν η αλλαγή αυτή είναι εύκολα εφαρμόσιμη από όλους (και δεν είναι οι ετυμολογικές ορθογραφήσεις που προτείνει ο Μπαμπινιώτης και χρειάζεται νά 'χεις σπουδάσει σε 10 πανεπιστήμια για να τις εφαρμόσεις) τότε σε μεγάλο βαθμό επιτυγχάνεις ομοιομορφία. 100% φυσικά δεν γίνεται.

Edit: Στο προγούμενο μήνυμα μπέρδεψα τη σειρά στην τελευταία πρόταση: εννοούσα, βέβαια, 'το πρώτο με κάτι κατώτερο και το δεύτερο με κάτι ανώτερο'


----------



## nickel (Dec 3, 2009)

Δεν έσπευσα να απαντήσω στον Κώστα, αφενός γιατί δεν βρήκα το χρόνο, αφετέρου γιατί δεν είναι απαραίτητο να ανταλλάσσουμε απόψεις σε ρυθμό ανταλλαγής πυρών. Ίσως είναι καλό να αφήνουμε να κατακαθίζουν και οι εντάσεις, οι δικές μας ή των άλλων. 

Ενοχλήθηκε ο Κώστας για την «ιδεολογική» διάσταση και τους «περισπούδαστους», οπότε οφείλω να το εξηγήσω. Είναι φυσιολογικό την αντιστρεψιμότητα να την εφαρμόζουν αυτοί που μπορούν (ίσως και πολλοί που δεν μπορούν — δυσανασχετώντας, με πολλή δουλειά και πολλά λάθη). Σίγουρα οι πρώτοι την κηρύσσουν επίσης. Στην κατηγορία αυτή είναι οι μεταφραστές, αυτοί που _βλέπουν_ το ξενογραμμένο και απλώς το μεταγράφουν εφαρμόζοντας τους κανόνες που έχουν επιλέξει. Δεν έχουν δηλαδή τη βάσανο να ακούνε κάτι και να πρέπει να το γράψουν σωστά, όπως π.χ. ένας αθλητικός συντάκτης σε τηλεόραση και εφημερίδα που αναφέρεται συνεχώς σε ξένους ποδοσφαιριστές ή αθλητές, προφορικά ή γραπτά. Άλλωστε, θα πρέπει να επισημανθεί ότι η μεγάλη μάχη υπέρ της αντιστρεψιμότητας δίνεται από ανθρώπους στο χώρο των ανθρωπιστικών επιστημών, συχνά μεταφραστές. Στις θετικές επιστήμες κοτσάρουν το ξένο όνομα και ξεμπερδεύουν (νομίζουν). Στα υπόλοιπα (π.χ. στην ποπ κουλτούρα) και στις περισσότερες εφημερίδες έχουν βρει τη βολή τους με την απλογράφηση. Ε, δεν μπορώ να μην πω περισπούδαστο τον συντάκτη του Ελεύθερου Κόσμου με τον «Έλβις Πρήσλεϋ» και το «ροκαμπίλυ». Αυτός δεν έχει την παράδοση που έχει από πίσω του όποιος γράφει για τον Γκουνώ και τον Ουγκώ (Gounod, Hugo).

Αυτά τα λίγα για αυτή την πτυχή. Συμφωνώ ότι η αντιστρεψιμότητα δεν έχει καταφέρει, μετά από τόσα χρόνια, να βρει κοινούς κανόνες και να επικρατήσει. Παραμένει το ερώτημα: είναι σκόπιμη η μερική έστω αντιστρεψιμότητα; Τα επιχειρήματα της προηγούμενης παραγράφου ακυρώνονται αν πει κάποιος ότι το κάθε Αγγλάκι και ο κάθε Άγγλος αθλητικογράφος οφείλει εντέλει να γνωρίζει την ορθογραφία (και) των κύριων ονομάτων. Γιατί να πρέπει αυτός να θυμάται Rimbaud και να μη θυμάται ο Έλληνας ένα Ρεμπώ; Σίγουρη αντιστρεψιμότητα δεν υπάρχει, αυτός που ασχολείται με ένα χώρο θα πρέπει πάντα να θυμάται την ξένη ορθογραφία, αλλά γιατί να μη βρούμε ένα καλό σύστημα μεταγραφής με κάποια αντιστρεψιμότητα και να το εφαρμόζουμε όλοι; (Π.χ. έγραψε _Πιτ_ ο Κώστας για τον Pitt αλλά εγώ, σε τέτοιο σύστημα, θα έγραφα _Πιττ_.) Άντε, βάζω αυτό το ερώτημα σαν συνήγορος του διαβόλου (και έχοντας λάβει υπόψη τα της Αόρατης Μελάνης).

Σενάριο: Ξυπνάμε μια μέρα και έχουμε όλοι οι Έλληνες ξεχάσει πώς γράφουμε τα ελληνικά. Θυμόμαστε μόνο πώς τα μιλάμε. Ταυτόχρονα, τη νύχτα χάθηκαν και όλα τα μνημεία του ελληνικού γραπτού λόγου. Ούτε ο δίσκος της Φαιστού δεν έμεινε, τέτοιο κακό. Οπότε, για να επανέλθουμε σε γραπτή επικοινωνία, χρησιμοποιούμε το λατινικό αλφάβητο και μια απλούστατη φωνητική γραφή, π.χ. Arthúre Rembó, apópse tha bó sto mávro methizméno-su karávi. Μα, λέει κάποιος, γιατί να μη γράψουμε, αφού χρησιμοποιούμε τα ξένα γράμματα, τον Rembó στη γλώσσα του, Rimbaud. Α, του λέει ο άλλος, πού να ξέρουμε πώς γράφεται στην ξένη γλώσσα και ποια γλώσσα είναι και πώς προφέρεται στην ξένη γλώσσα. Όλο και θα νομίζει κάποιος ότι είναι αγγλικά και θα τον λέει ριμπάουντ. (Εκεί, μάλιστα, κάποιος θυμήθηκε ότι οι μισοί αγγλόφωνοι προφέρουν τον Ρεμπό σαν τον Ράμπο.) Ας μείνουμε στο Rembó, πρότεινε. Ναι, πετάχτηκε ένας τρίτος, αλλά ας βρούμε ένα γράμμα να δείξουμε ότι στην ξένη γλώσσα είναι μακρό. Αυτοί που μιλούσαν μόνο ελληνικά δεν καταλάβαιναν τι σημαίνει μακρό, αλλά καταλάβαιναν όσοι μιλούσαν ξένες γλώσσες. Έτσι ανακάλυψαν (ξανά) το μακρό «ο», το οποίο ονόμασαν ωμέγα, για να παριστάνει των ξένων γλωσσών τα διάφορα au, eau, augh, augha (του Maugham), αν και αυτή τη φορά τη γλίτωσε ο «Gunó», όπως άλλωστε και η «Polonía». Ωστόσο, ακόμα μαλώνουν για το σύμβολο που θα παριστάνει αυτό το ωμέγα. :)

Από την παραπάνω ιστορία δεν προσπαθώ να αντλήσω κανένα σοβαρό επιχείρημα· είναι απλώς χιουμοριστική, οπότε ας μη χτιστούν και αντεπιχειρήματα σε μια χιουμοριστική μου προσπάθεια. Βέβαια, και άλλα πολλά ενδιαφέροντα και ωραία γράψατε σήμερα που θα ήθελα να σχολιάσω, αλλά ήδη κούρασα και κουράστηκα.


----------



## Ambrose (Dec 3, 2009)

Anef, 

έχεις δίκιο ως προς τη διάκριση πού κάνεις. Αλλά εγώ εν προκειμένω κοιτάζω το τέλος, τον σκοπό. Ο σκοπός σε κάθε περίπτωση είναι η ομοιογένεια, η τάξη στο χάος, έτσι δεν είναι; Οπότε, ας δεχτούμε προς στιγμήν την απλούστερη μεταγραφή στη σωστή προφορά και ας δούμε τι γίνεται:

Είναι Πρίσλι ή Πρίσλει; Τι από τα δύο θα διαλέξουμε; Και με τα -σιρ, -σερ και τα πάσης λογής -σάιρ, τι θα κάνουμε; Είναι νομίζω κοινά αποδεκτό ότι δεν υπάρχει μία σωστή προφορά. Τόσο στα Αγγλικά, όσο και σε όλες τις άλλες γλώσσες. Ποια θα διαλέξουμε; Και ας πούμε ότι διαλέγουμε τα Αγγλικά του Ηνωμένου Βασιλείου λόγω Ε.Ε. Ακόμα και έτσι, σε κάθε περίπτωση θα πρέπει να γίνεται ρυθμιστική παρέμβαση. Σε κάθε περίπτωση, θα χρειαστεί να ανατρέχει κανείς σε λεξικό, γιατί προβλήματα, διαφορές και ανωμαλίες θα προκύπτουν ανά πάσα στιγμή. Στάνταρ. Μαζάουερ, Μάζογουερ ή Μάζοουερ; Δηλαδή, είτε το πιάσουμε από την φωνητική άκρη, είτε από την γραπτή τα ίδια προβλήματα θα ανακύψουν. Με διαφορετική μορφή. Δεν κερδίζουμε κάτι. 

Αλλά ακόμα και αν διαλέξουμε ένα πρότυπο, θα μπορέσουμε να το εφαρμόσουμε σωστά; Και πώς; Ας θυμηθούμε τι έγινε με το ΕΛΟΤ 743 και τα Ελληνικά διαβατήρια και τις πινακίδες στους δρόμους. Πολλοί ακόμα τραβάνε τα μαλλιά τους. Δηλαδή, σε κάθε περίπτωση καταλήγουμε στο ίδιο σημείο. Δεν μπορεί να υπάρξει ένας καθολικός κανόνας. Το μόνο που μπορούμε να καταφέρουμε είναι να φάμε το -υ στον Τσαϊκόφσκυ, το διπλό σ και τα ύψιλον στον Ντεμπυσσύ (το βλέπεις και γεμίζει το μάτι σου ένα όνομα που κάνει μπαμ ότι είναι Γαλλικό) και τα διπλά π και σ του Μισσισσιππή. Και; Θα έχουμε την πολυπόθητη ομοιογένεια; Όχι. Θα γίνει η ζωή μας πιο εύκολη; Όχι. 

Και θα έχουμε χάσει πολλά άλλα.


----------



## nickel (Dec 3, 2009)

Μια σύντομη παρατήρηση / υπενθύμιση, που θα πρέπει να γίνεται κάθε τόσο: μην μπερδεύουμε τα θέματα της μεταγραφής που έχουν να κάνουν με σύμβολα μακρών γραμμάτων και διπλά σύμφωνα, με το πρόβλημα τού σε ποιο βαθμό μεταφέρουμε την ξένη προφορά. Είναι δύο εντελώς ξεχωριστά θέματα. Στον Rimbaud, δηλαδή, δεν διαφωνούμε στην προφορά, αλλά στο αν θα γράφουμε Ρεμπώ ή Ρεμπό. Άλλο θέμα το τι θα κάνουμε με τα «εϊ» στο τέλος (αν θα είναι «ι» ή «έι») — η μεταγραφή αφορά το αν θα τα γράφουμε με «υ» (με «έυ» ή με «αίυ» τα ay ή με «έι» όλα κ.λπ. κ.λπ.). Και θέμα σύμβασης τα «shire» και θέμα σύμβασης το πού θα πέφτουν οι τόνοι. Εύκολα λύνονται αυτά.


----------



## Ambrose (Dec 3, 2009)

Μα ακριβώς αυτό λέω. Ότι ακόμα κι αν φάμε τα ω και τα υ, δεν πρόκειται να μπει τάξη στο χάος, γιατί σχεδόν *κάθε* όνομα θα εξακολουθεί να θέλει τον Γερμανό του. Και θα έχουμε χάσει και την τόσο πολύτιμη αντιστρεψιμότητα.


----------



## nickel (Dec 3, 2009)

Αμβρόσιε, δεν είχα αυτό στο νου μου, αλλά θα με κάνεις να το βάλω. Έχω το μεγαλύτερο αγγλικό λεξικό για την προφορά κύριων ονομάτων, το οποίο γράφει στο εξώφυλλό του ότι περιέχει 28.000 ονόματα. Έστω ότι έχουμε να κάνουμε με 35.000 ονόματα (κάπου εκεί παίρνεις πια το κολάι και διεκπεραιώνεις και τα όμοια). Έστω λοιπόν ότι συμφωνούμε εμείς εδώ για τους τρόπους μεταγραφής (Ρεμπό ή Ρεμπώ) και τους τρόπους απόδοσης της προφοράς (Πρίσλεϊ ή Πρίσλι) και του τονισμού (Άιζενσταϊν ή Αϊζενστάιν). Αν συμφωνήσουμε αυτά τα πράγματα και ανεβάζουμε 100 ονόματα κάθε μέρα, μέσα σε ένα χρόνο έχουμε και τις συμφωνημένες μεταγραφές και την αντιστρεψιμότητα (ψάχνεις > βρίσκεις). Λίγο σύστημα και λίγη δουλειά θέλει. Αν βάζαμε λίγο σύστημα σ' αυτή τη χώρα και δουλεύαμε αντί να μαλώνουμε, θα είχαμε λύσει πολλά προβλήματα.


----------



## Costas (Dec 3, 2009)

anef said:


> Σωστά όλα αυτά που λες, και συμφωνώ, αλλά το επιχείρημα κατά της διακριτικής μεταχείρισης ακριβώς λέει πως δεν το καταμαρτυρούμε μόνο σε ορισμένους, αλλά στο ίδιο το σύστημα γραφής/μεταγραφής που επιτρέπει αυτή τη μεταχείριση σε μεγαλύτερο βαθμό. Μπορώ να το κάνω τελείως προσωπικό: όπως κι εσύ δεν διορθώνω ποτέ τους άλλους στα γλωσσικά (εκτός αν είμαι σε πλαίσιο εκπαιδευτικό, βέβαια), ωστόσο θά 'ταν τρελό να πω ότι ότι αν ήθελα να προσλάβω μια γραμματέα δεν θα λάμβανα υπόψη μου το αν κάνει ή όχι ορθογραφικά λάθη.


Το παρόν νήμα αφορά τη μεταγραφή, όχι την ελληνική ορθογραφία. Συμφύροντας τα δύο αυτά, η συζήτηση γίνεται...χαοτική.


anef said:


> Αν, σε έναν φανταστικό κόσμο, η ορθογραφία ήταν φωνητική, δεν θα έμπαινα καν σε τέτοια διλήμματα.


Μια ματιά στις αρχαίες ελληνικές επιγραφές άλλα δείχνει. Εν πάση περιπτώσει, επαναλαμβάνω ότι δεν μιλάμε για την εσωτερική ορθογραφία μιας γλώσσας που μιλιέται εντός μίας και της αυτής έννομης τάξης, η οποία έννομη τάξη μπορεί όντως να θεσπίσει με τρόπο κυριαρχικό κανόνες και μάλιστα να φροντίσει λίγο-πολύ για την εφαρμογή τους. Ακόμα και η ίδια γλώσσα, ομιλούμενη σε δύο διαφορετικές έννομες τάξεις, δίνει διαφορετικά ορθογραφικά συστήματα (Αγγλία - Αμερική, Ελλάδα - Πόντιοι της Σοβιετικής Ένωσης, Λαϊκή Κίνα - Ταϊβάν/Σιγκαπούρη), για χίλιους δυο λόγους, γλωσσικούς και ιδεολογικούς. Πόσο μάλλον εδώ, όπου μιλάμε για κάτι τελείως διαφορετικό, για μεταγραφή, οπότε έχουμε απείρως μεγαλύτερα περιθώρια ελευθερίας.

Σημ. Μια και το έθιξες, να σου πω πως εγώ είμαι, θεωρητικά, *υπέρ* της "φωνητικής" ορθογραφίας για τα ελληνικά. Είμαι βηλαρικός (τόσο δεισιδαίμονας!). Από τη στιγμή όμως που αυτή δεν ισχύει στην πράξη, είμαι *υπέρ* της χρησιμοποίησης του οπλοστασίου της ιστορικής ορθογραφίας στην υπηρεσία μιας συμβατικής αντιστρεψιμότητας προκειμένου για τις μεταγραφές, μιας αντιστρεψιμότητας εξειδικευμένης κατά γλώσσα-πηγή. Ή παπάς-παπάς, ή ζευγάς-ζευγάς.



anef said:


> Όντως, αλλά αν είναι και οι δύο αισθητικές εξίσου καλές και άγιες, γιατί έχει νόημα να πούμε ότι κάνουμε την επιλογή μας με βάση την αισθητική; Εδώ συγκεκριμένα, αν υποθέσουμε ότι υπάρχουν δύο 'αισθητικές' προσεγγίσεις -αυτών που προκρίνουν την ομοιομορφία και αυτών που προκρίνουν την ανομοιομορφία- τι αντιπροσωπεύουν ακριβώς αυτές;


Η ανάλυση των αισθητικών και του γούστου, κοινωνιολογική και άλλη, καλή και άγια μεν, αλλά δεν θα καταργήσει ποτέ την αυτονομία του αισθητικού φαινομένου. Πάντως, όταν κατακρίνω τη θρησκεία της ομοιομορφίας, *δεν* κατακρίνω την απλογραφική σχολή αλλά την απόπειρά της να στιγματίσει τους αντιπάλους τους ως δεισιδαίμονες και περισπούδαστους, την απόπειρά της να επιβάλει ένα και μόνο σύστημα, με διάφορα έωλα (γράψτε το όπως θέλετε) επιχειρήματα. Το ίδιο θα έλεγα αν η προσπάθεια εκπορευόταν από την άλλη παράταξη.



anef said:


> Γιατί παραπάνω ταύτιζες την ομοιομορφία με κάτι απολυταρχικό σχεδόν (οδοστρωτήρας) ενώ την ανομοιομορφία με τη φυσική κατάσταση (πλουραλισμός), δηλαδή το πρώτο με κάτι αρνητικό και το δεύτερο με κάτι θετικό, δηλ. το πρώτο με κάτι ανώτερο και το δεύτερο με κάτι κατώτερο. Τέλος πάντων, μπορεί να είναι ιδέα μου...


Να θυμόμαστε όλα τα συμφραζόμενα: όταν οι απόψεις σου χαρακτηρίζονται δεισιδαιμονικές και περισπούδαστες επειδή είναι διαφορετικές χωρίς όμως να είναι ατεκμηρίωτες/αυθαίρετες, δικαιούσαι να απαντήσεις με μομφές για αυταρχισμό και οδοστρωτηρισμό. Αυτό όσον αφορά το δίλημμα "επιβολή ενός συστήματος ή ανοχή/αποδοχή στη/της συνύπαρξη/ς δύο συστημάτων". Δεν ταύτισα δηλαδή, επαναλαμβάνω, την ομοιομορφία με τον απολυταρχισμό, π.χ. την απλογράφηση με τον απολυταρχισμό, αλλά την απαίτηση να υποκλιθούμε όλοι στην απλογραφία, αλλιώς είμαστε δεισιδαίμονες και περισπούδαστοι. Αυτό ταύτισα με απολυταρχισμό. Αυτή την απαίτηση για ομοιομορφία. Όχι το σύστημα της απλογράφησης.

Όσον αφορά, τώρα, την πραγματικότητα, το αν δηλαδή στη φύση και στη γλώσσα και στη μεταγραφή (όχι στην ορθογραφία εντός της γλώσσας!) υπάρχει εν τοις πράγμασι ομοιομορφία ή ποικιλομορφία, εγώ πιστεύω πως η απάντηση είναι ξεκάθαρη, αρκεί να κοιτάξουμε γύρω μας, και επομένως πως, αν αποδώσουμε στην πραγματικότητα θετικό αξιακό πρόσημο, στη δε φαντασίωση αρνητικό, τότε ναι, το πρώτο είναι θετικό και το δεύτερο αρνητικό.


----------



## Ambrose (Dec 3, 2009)

nickel said:


> Έστω λοιπόν ότι συμφωνούμε εμείς εδώ για τους τρόπους μεταγραφής (Ρεμπό ή Ρεμπώ) και τους τρόπους απόδοσης της προφοράς (Πρίσλεϊ ή Πρίσλι) και του τονισμού (Άιζενσταϊν ή Αϊζενστάιν).



Ναι, αλλά και πάλι έχω την εντύπωση ότι δεν καταλαβαίνεις αυτό που λέω. Τόσο οι τρόποι μεταγραφής, όσο και οι τρόποι απόδοσης της προφοράς δεν μπορούν να καλυφθούν με έναν ή δύο κανόνες, γιατί η ποικιλότητα είναι δεδομένη. Άρα, για να μπορέσει να γίνει κάτι τέτοιο, θα πρέπει κάποιος ειδικός (εσύ ας πούμε) να κάτσει να ανεβάζει 100 ονόματα τη μέρα που λες. 

Και γιατί να κάτσει να ανεβάζει 100 ονόματα τη μέρα ο εν λόγω ειδικός ακολουθώντας τους κανόνες της απλογράφησης και να μην κάνει το ίδιο κοιτάζοντας ανά περίπτωση να επιτευχθεί η βέλτιστη σχέση σωστής προφοράς και αντιστρεψιμότητας όπως είπαμε παραπάνω; Για να εξυπηρετήσει τον Μήτσο; Μα ο Μήτσος nickel μου, είτε έτσι, είτε αλλιώς όλα το ει, η, οι κλπ με γιώτα θα τα γράψει.


----------



## nickel (Dec 3, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> Άρα, για να μπορέσει να γίνει κάτι τέτοιο, θα πρέπει κάποιος ειδικός (εσύ ας πούμε) να κάτσει να ανεβάζει 100 ονόματα το χρόνο που λες.
> 
> Και γιατί να κάτσει να ανεβάζει 100 ονόματα τη μέρα ο εν λόγω ειδικός ακολουθώντας τους κανόνες της απλογράφησης και να μην κάνει το ίδιο κοιτάζοντας ανά περίπτωση να επιτευχθεί η βέλτιστη σχέση σωστής προφοράς και αντιστρεψιμότητας όπως είπαμε παραπάνω; Για να εξυπηρετήσει τον Μήτσο; Μα ο Μήτσος nickel μου, είτε έτσι, είτε αλλιώς όλα το ει, η, οι κλπ με γιώτα θα τα γράψει.



Είπα: 100 ονόματα την _ημέρα_ να ανεβαίνουν, για να τελειώνουμε (τα πολλά) σε _ένα έτος_. Π.χ. από 10 ανθρώπους. Όταν θα έχουμε συμφωνήσει στις βασικές αρχές, δεν θα χρειάζεται να είναι ειδικοί, αυτό είναι άλλωστε το θέμα. Αν είναι να συμφωνήσουμε ότι διαφωνούμε, ας δουλευτούν τουλάχιστον _δύο_ συστήματα (αντιστρεψιμότητα και απλογράφηση), γιατί αυτή τη στιγμή ούτε το ένα ούτε το άλλο δεν έχει καταλήξει κάπου (βλ. Σέξπιρ, Γκέτε, Βιένη).

Ο Μήτσος ξέρει να γράφει «Μήτσος». Σταμάτησε να γράφει «να γράφη». Έγραφε «Πήτερ» και τώρα γράφει «Πίτερ». Είναι πολύ πιο εύστροφος απ' όσο νομίζουμε.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 3, 2009)

Για μένα, το έχω ξαναγράψει, το θέμα της μεταγραφής και της αντιστρεψιμότητας είναι τελικά, πρακτικό. Σέβομαι το συνεργάτη μου που θέλει να χρησιμοποιήσει μια μορφή που θεωρεί ότι οπτικά είναι πιο κοντά στην αρχική και αν δεν έχω πρόβλημα, την αποδέχομαι.

Όμως συνήθως *προκύπτει* πρόβλημα επειδή στην εκδοτική αλυσίδα υπάρχουν πολλοί που θα πρέπει να ενημερώνονται (καμιά φορά, την τελευταία στιγμή ή και ακόμη πιο μετά) για τις αλλαγές στην τρέχουσα σύμβαση (που είναι, σήμερα, ό,τι το πιο εύχρηστο: η απλογράφηση).

Έχω αναφέρει νομίζω ξανά το περιστατικό όπου μετά από μια απολαυστική επιμέλεια μιας εξαιρετικής μετάφρασης ενός βιβλίου με πολλά κινέζικα ονόματα, όπου μετά από συνεργασία και έρευνα καταλήξαμε με το μεταφραστή σε αυτά που θεωρήσαμε σωστά (όχι στα απλογραφημένα), παρέδωσα το βιβλίο για σελιδοποίηση. Ο νεότερος συνάδελφος (τον οποίο κάκιστα δεν θεώρησα απαραίτητο να ενημερώσω, πιστεύοντας ότι θα αντιμετώπιζε τη δουλειά μου σαν «11η εντολή») έλεγξε τα δοκίμια, απλογράφησε τα ονόματα σύμφωνα με την πάγια εντολή που είχε, και το προώθησε προς έκδοση χωρίς επίσης να ενημερώσει κανέναν.

Το τι είχε γίνει το έμαθα μετά από καιρό, όταν τον ρώτησα αν αντιμετώπισε δυσκολίες, και εκείνος μου έβαλε πάγο επειδή δεν είχα κρατήσει τις προδιαγραφές. Το βιβλίο ήταν βέβαια ήδη στο τυπογραφείο κι εγώ μόλις γλίτωσα το εγκεφαλικό εκείνη την ημέρα. :)



nickel said:


> Αμβρόσιε, δεν είχα αυτό στο νου μου, αλλά θα με κάνεις να το βάλω. Έχω το μεγαλύτερο αγγλικό λεξικό για την προφορά κύριων ονομάτων, το οποίο γράφει στο εξώφυλλό του ότι περιέχει 28.000 ονόματα. Έστω ότι έχουμε να κάνουμε με 35.000 ονόματα (κάπου εκεί παίρνεις πια το κολάι και διεκπεραιώνεις και τα όμοια). Έστω λοιπόν ότι συμφωνούμε εμείς εδώ για τους τρόπους μεταγραφής (Ρεμπό ή Ρεμπώ) και τους τρόπους απόδοσης της προφοράς (Πρίσλεϊ ή Πρίσλι) και του τονισμού (Άιζενσταϊν ή Αϊζενστάιν). Αν συμφωνήσουμε αυτά τα πράγματα και ανεβάζουμε 100 ονόματα κάθε μέρα, μέσα σε ένα χρόνο έχουμε και τις συμφωνημένες μεταγραφές και την αντιστρεψιμότητα (ψάχνεις > βρίσκεις). Λίγο σύστημα και λίγη δουλειά θέλει. Αν βάζαμε λίγο σύστημα σ' αυτή τη χώρα και δουλεύαμε αντί να μαλώνουμε, θα είχαμε λύσει πολλά προβλήματα.



Για ένα τέτοιο πρότζεκτ (και μόνο :)) θα ήθελα να αναλάβω ένα μερίδιο δουλειάς και δεσμεύομαι ότι, παρά τις όποιες ενστάσεις και αναστολές μου θα γράψω και Γκέτε, και Σέξπιρ, και Μάο Ζεντόνγκ, και Γκερτ Μίλερ, *και ό,τι άλλο συμφωνήσουμε* (αλλά να το συμφωνήσουμε, να μην το συζητάμε μόνο).

Σε καμία εποχή στο παρελθόν δεν υπήρχαν οι ασύλληπτες δυνατότητες να δημιουργηθούν τέτοια έργα αναφοράς με ομαδική, διαδικτυωμένη δουλειά. Νομίζω ότι τελικά θα αποδειχτεί πως σε έναν όγκο 30.000 (ας πούμε) ονομάτων, αυτά που πραγματικά αξίζουν την εξαίρεση και την αναφορά της παλαιότερης ή διαφορετικής μορφής του ονόματός τους, οι Γκαίτε, οι Σαίξπηρ, οι Μάο Τσετούνγκ δεν θα είναι πάνω από ένα 5-10%. Αξίζει τον κόπο μια τέτοια δουλειά υποδομής για το μέλλον.

Ζητώ συγγνώμη αν η ιδέα μου να ανεβάσω θεματικές λίστες στο άλλο νήμα ενδεχομένως μπέρδεψε το πλάνο που είχε ο Νίκελ στο μυαλό του. Δεν το γνώριζα όμως, και μου φάνηκε πιο διασκεδαστικό --και ίσως και πιο χρήσιμο για όσους ψάχνουν κάτι σε μια συλλογική μορφή.

Α, και για τον Άιφελ/Εφέλ, εγώ *Γουσταύο* θα τον λέω όπου και όσο μπορώ (όπως και τον Ουγκώ δεν θα τον γράψω ακόμη Βικτόρ). Αλλά η έμφαση είναι στο *ακόμη*...

*Δεν με* λένε Μήτσο, αλλά τελείωσα. Περιμένω αντικείμενο δουλειάς.


----------



## Costas (Dec 4, 2009)

nickel said:


> (Π.χ. έγραψε _Πιτ_ ο Κώστας για τον Pitt αλλά εγώ, σε τέτοιο σύστημα, θα έγραφα _Πιττ_.)


Αυτό είναι το σύστημα Τριανταφυλλίδη. *Αισθητικά* με απωθεί για το τέλος της λέξης, γιατί συγκρούεται υπερβολικά με την τρέχουσα ορθογραφία της ελληνικής. Παρ' όλα αυτά, έχει προταθεί κατ' εξαίρεση για το όνομα Ann, για να ξεχωρίζει από το σύνδεσμο *αν*. Όποιος θέλει, βέβαια, το γράφει έτσι, με δύο ταυ. Δεν θα είναι σώνει και καλά περισπούδαστος αν το κάνει. Αφού κι εσύ το ίδιο θα έκανες, όπως λες, αν ήσουν της αντιστρεψιμότητας. Νιώθεις περισπούδαστος; Απλά, μια αντίληψη περί συνέπειας σε σπρώχνει προς τα κει. Μπορεί να είναι υπερβολική σαν αντίληψη, και να πρέπει να υποχωρήσει μπροστά σε άλλα αντεπιχειρήματα, λειτουργικά και/ή αισθητικά, αλλά αυτό δεν την κάνει περισπούδαστη. Όπερ έδει δείξαι. (Τα ίδια ισχύουν για το Πρήσλεϋ, το ροκαμπίλυ κττ.)


----------



## anef (Dec 6, 2009)

Μερικές διευκρινίσεις για όσους και όσες έχουν ακόμα όρεξη :) 
Και χρόνια πολλά στους γνωστούς και άγνωστους Νίκους και Νικολέτες της Λεξιλογίας!



Costas said:


> Το παρόν νήμα αφορά τη μεταγραφή, όχι την ελληνική ορθογραφία. Συμφύροντας τα δύο αυτά, η συζήτηση γίνεται...χαοτική.



Σχολίαζα ακριβώς τη μεταγραφή μόνο από άποψη ορθογραφίας, οπότε νομίζω τα παραδείγματα ήταν κατάλληλα (βλ. και σχόλιο #99 του Νίκελ). Δηλ. πώς θα γράψει κάποιος τον Σέξπιρ/Σαίξπηρ *αφού *έχει αποφασιστεί (μέσω της χρήσης) ποια είναι η προφορά του ονόματος. Ακόμα όμως κι εκεί που δεν έχει αποφασιστεί, πάλι δεν νομίζω ότι επικρατεί ακριβώς χάος. Φυσικά υπάρχει ποικιλία, αλλά ωστόσο είναι ποικιλία προβλέψιμη. Την Sarah Palin κάποιοι την είπαν _Πάλιν _κάποιοι άλλοι _Πέιλιν_. Κανείς δεν την είπε _Πελέν _ή _Πάιλιν _ή κάτι άλλο. 



Costas said:


> Η ανάλυση των αισθητικών και του γούστου, κοινωνιολογική και άλλη, καλή και άγια μεν, αλλά δεν θα καταργήσει ποτέ την αυτονομία του αισθητικού φαινομένου. Πάντως, όταν κατακρίνω τη θρησκεία της ομοιομορφίας, *δεν* κατακρίνω την απλογραφική σχολή αλλά την απόπειρά της να στιγματίσει τους αντιπάλους τους ως δεισιδαίμονες και περισπούδαστους, την απόπειρά της να επιβάλει ένα και μόνο σύστημα, με διάφορα έωλα (γράψτε το όπως θέλετε) επιχειρήματα. Το ίδιο θα έλεγα αν η προσπάθεια εκπορευόταν από την άλλη παράταξη.



Νομίζω πως αυτό που είπα για την αισθητική δεν έγινε κατανοητό. Το αισθητικό φαινόμενο μια χαρά υπάρχει είτε αυτόνομο είτε μη αυτόνομο, υποθέτω. Εγώ όμως μιλούσα για άλλο πράγμα: υποστήριζα πως η *επίκληση *της αισθητικής *χωρίς *άλλη αιτιολόγηση αναδεικνύει εκ των πραγμάτων μόνο την υπεροχή αυτού που την επικαλείται. Π.χ. κάτι που έχω ακούσει πολλές φορές: 'Προτιμώ το πολυτονικό για αισθητικούς λόγους'. Και μετά τελεία. Η τελεία με ενοχλεί, όχι η ίδια η άποψη.
Για το άλλο: από πού κι ως πού όποιος προτείνει ή υποστηρίζει την απλογράφηση ασπάζεται κάποια 'θρησκεία της ομοιομορφίας'; Ή θέλει να επιβάλει κάτι; Προσωπικά ένα συγκεκριμένο επιχείρημα είπα να αναδείξω που μου φάνηκε έγκυρο.



Costas said:


> Όσον αφορά, τώρα, την πραγματικότητα, το αν δηλαδή στη φύση και στη γλώσσα και στη μεταγραφή (όχι στην ορθογραφία εντός της γλώσσας!) υπάρχει εν τοις πράγμασι ομοιομορφία ή ποικιλομορφία, εγώ πιστεύω πως η απάντηση είναι ξεκάθαρη, αρκεί να κοιτάξουμε γύρω μας, και επομένως πως, αν αποδώσουμε στην πραγματικότητα θετικό αξιακό πρόσημο, στη δε φαντασίωση αρνητικό, τότε ναι, το πρώτο είναι θετικό και το δεύτερο αρνητικό.



Επειδή στη φύση και στη γλώσσα και στη μεταγραφή *και *στην ορθογραφία υπάρχει ποικιλομορφία και αταξία αυτό δεν σημαίνει αυτόματα πως δεν υπάρχει *και *ομοιομορφία ή τάξη. Αλλιώς, αν π.χ. δεν υπήρχαν κανονικότητες στη γλώσσα, δεν θα μπορούσαμε καν να συνεννοηθούμε. Από πού κι ως πού αν θεωρεί κανείς πως είναι καλό να μεταγράφονται τα ονόματα με τον πιο απλό δυνατό τρόπο αυτόματα συνεπάγεται πως θέλει να επιβάλει την ομοιομορφία στο σύμπαν; Μ' αυτή τη λογική δηλαδή αυτοί που ζητούσαν φωνητική ορθογραφία ήταν ισοπεδωτικοί και ενάντια στη φύση; Άλλο ήταν το σκεπτικό και άλλες οι προθέσεις τους.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 6, 2009)

anef said:


> Επειδή στη φύση και στη γλώσσα και στη μεταγραφή *και *στην ορθογραφία υπάρχει ποικιλομορφία και αταξία αυτό δεν σημαίνει αυτόματα πως δεν υπάρχει *και *ομοιομορφία ή τάξη.


Γι' αυτό άλλωστε και υπάρχει ομοιομορφία στις καταλήξεις (π.χ. αρσενικά που έγιναν σε -ης και -ος, ξενικής προέλευσης ουδέτερα που έγιναν σε -ι κ.ο.κ.).


----------



## Costas (Dec 7, 2009)

Anef, αν σου απαντούσα απλώς θα επαναλάμβανα τις διευκρινίσεις που έδωσα παραπάνω. Πόσες φορές πρέπει να γράψω ότι δεν μέμφομαι την απλογραφία *στις μεταγραφές* (γιατί εντός της ελληνικής είμαι οπαδός της) παρά απλώς δεν την προτιμώ για συγκεκριμένους πρακτικούς λόγους (γνωστούς τοις πάσι, άσχετα αν συμφωνούν ή όχι), αλλά ότι μέμφομαι την τάση κάποιων απλογράφων (αλλά και κάποιων αντιστρεπτικών ενδεχομένως) να μειώσουν τους αντιπάλους τους με χαρακτηρισμούς που μαρτυρούν μια θρησκεία της ομοιομορφίας, δηλ. "αν δεν συμφωνείτε μαζί μας είστε ετούτο κι εκείνο"; Όλα σου τα σχόλια στο τελευταίο ποστ σου, σχόλια που αφορούν λεγόμενά μου, εμένα μου λένε ότι απλά "ου γινώσκεις α αναγινώσκεις". Οπότε, παρά την ειλικρινά μεγάλη μου εκτίμηση, δεν έχει νόημα να συνεχίσω. Καταλαβαίνω ότι μπορεί εγώ να μη σε καταλαβαίνω. Είτε το ένα συμβαίνει είτε το άλλο, δεν έχει νόημα να απαντήσω.

Επαναλαμβάνω για τελευταία φορά και εις επήκοον όλων ότι ο λόγος που προτιμώ την αντιστροφή είναι πρακτικός (επιδίωξη του ελάχιστου *δυνατού* αριθμού συρροής ταυτόσημα γραμμένων ονομάτων στο ελληνικό αλφάβητο) και όχι αισθητικός, και ότι επικαλέστηκα την αισθητική μόνο ως επιχείρημα υπέρ του δικαιώματος συνύπαρξης όλων των σχολών μεταγραφής (δύο είναι στην πράξη, με παραλλαγές βέβαια), ενάντια στην οδοστρωτηρική άποψη ότι η μία (όποια κι αν είναι αυτή) πρέπει να εκλείψει και να παραμείνει μόνο η άλλη (όποια κι αν είναι αυτή), ώστε να βασιλέψει... η τάξη και η ασφάλεια.


----------



## Costas (Dec 7, 2009)

nickel said:


> Άλλωστε, θα πρέπει να επισημανθεί ότι η μεγάλη μάχη υπέρ της αντιστρεψιμότητας δίνεται από ανθρώπους στο χώρο των ανθρωπιστικών επιστημών, συχνά μεταφραστές. Στις θετικές επιστήμες κοτσάρουν το ξένο όνομα και ξεμπερδεύουν (νομίζουν).


Γιατί λες "(νομίζουν)"; Κατά τη γνώμη μου, σαφώς και ξεμπερδεύουν. Και ο Παναγιώτης Κονδύλης, που εφάρμοζε αυτό το σύστημα (Φιλοσοφική και Πολιτική Βιβλιοθήκη των εκδ. Γνώση), σίγουρα δεν ήταν των θετικών επιστημών. Για εξηγήσου παραπάνω, γιατί έχει ζουμί.


nickel said:


> Στα υπόλοιπα (π.χ. στην ποπ κουλτούρα) και στις περισσότερες εφημερίδες έχουν βρει τη βολή τους με την απλογράφηση.


Μπα, στις εφημερίδες έχεις δίκιο, αλλά στην ποπ κουλτούρα έχουν βρει τη βολή τους με το να κοτσάρουν το ξένο όνομα στο λατινικό αλφάβητο, ακόμα και για τα ξένα δάνεια (clubbing, one night stand, κλπ.)


nickel said:


> Σενάριο: Ξυπνάμε μια μέρα (...)
> Από την παραπάνω ιστορία δεν προσπαθώ να αντλήσω κανένα σοβαρό επιχείρημα· είναι απλώς χιουμοριστική, οπότε ας μη χτιστούν και αντεπιχειρήματα σε μια χιουμοριστική μου προσπάθεια.


Καμιά αντίρρηση, αλλά ξέρεις τι μου θύμισε αυτό; Πριν από 25 χρόνια, ο γκόμενος μιας φίλης μου μ' έπιασε και μου είπε: "Θέλω να σου πω κάποια πράματα, αλλά δε θέλω να μου απαντήσεις". "Καλά" του λέω. Καθόμαστε κάτω, λοιπόν, και μου λέει ένα παράπονό του εναντίον μου, τα γεγονότα καταρχήν και στη συνέχεια τα επιχειρήματά του που κατά τη γνώμη του έδειχναν ότι δεν είχα φερθεί σωστά απέναντί του στο συγκεκριμένο. Εγώ, σεβόμενος τη βούλησή του, δεν απάντησα στην "ξήγα" του. Απλά τον άκουσα, και μετά χωρίσαμε. Λίγες μέρες μετά, συνάντησα τη φίλη μου (και φιλενάδα του), και ήρθε η κουβέντα βέβαια στο θέμα αυτό. Μου είπε πως της είπε ότι μου μίλησε, και τότε εγώ τη ρώτησα: "και τι σχολίασε;" Και η φίλη μου: "είπε πως δεν του απάντησες τίποτα". Πράγμα που της το παρουσίασε εμμέσως ότι και καλά δεν είχα τι να του απαντήσω. Παρέλειψε βέβαια να της πει ότι *ο ίδιος* μού είχε ζητήσει να μην του απαντήσω... [Εντάξει, δε λέω ότι μοιάζεις του τύπου εκείνου, απλώς χιουμοριστικά το είπα, για να μη γράψω κι εγώ εις απάντησίν σου άλλη μια χιουμοριστική ιστορία.]


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 7, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> Καλά, ας μην θίγουμε το ποιοτικό και το ποσοτικό θέμα, γιατί θα ξαναγυρίσουμε στο σταζ και στο στέιτζ, όπου ακούσαμε και την πρωτότυπη θεωρία ότι "ξέρουμε ότι είναι λάθος το στέιτζ, αλλά επειδή είμαστε πολλοί αυτοί που το λέμε, καλό θα είναι να λεξικογραφηθεί μια καινούρια λέξη που δεν ανήκει ούτε στα αγγλικά ούτε στα γαλλικά, είναι καθαρά ελληνική εφεύρεση".



Να επισημάνω πάντως ένα πρόβλημα με τη ρύθμιση «δεν μπορούμε να γυρνάμε με ένα λεξικό προφοράς στο χέρι για όλα τα ονόματα, ας τα λέμε όπως λέγονται στα αγγλικά». Δεν ισχύει μόνο για ονόματα, αλλά και για λέξεις όπως το stage, που ο κόσμος βλέπει συνεχώς γύρω του (τηλεόραση, εφημερίδες, περιοδικά) γραμμένες με στοιχεία του λατινικού αλφαβήτου. (Μέχρι να γίνει η σχετική συζήτηση, για παράδειγμα, δεν το είχα ψάξει, πίστευα ότι ήταν ένα από τα εμπνευσμένα κοινοτικά αρκτικόλεξα, και τα έλεγα επίσης _στέιτζ_...)


----------



## Zazula (Dec 14, 2009)

Ένα άλλο παράπλευρο ζήτημα που επηρεάζει αρνητικά την όποια δυνατότητα για αντιστρεψιμότητα είναι οι πολλοί τρόποι γραφής των ανθρωπωνυμικών στην αγγλική γλώσσα. Για εμάς είναι σχετικά εύκολα τα πράγματα: Στα μικρά ονόματα έχουμε ελάχιστες αποκλίσεις (Χρήστος vs. Χρίστος, Τάσος vs. Τάσσος, Άδωνης & Πάρης vs. Άδωνις & Πάρις — πόσα να 'ναι στο σύνολο;), στα δε επώνυμα υπάρχουν παράλληλοι τύποι (π.χ. Μαυρομάτης & Μαυρομμάτης, κάποιοι που προτιμούν το -γγ- κι άλλοι το -γκ-, ορισμένοι που είναι σε -άκις κλπ) αλλά είναι σε γενικές γραμμές γνωστοί. Διάβαζα όμως τις προάλλες (και ξεκαρδίστηκα!) τα παράπονα ανθρώπων που οι ίδιοι οι συντοπίτες τους (που παρεμπ υποτίθεται μιλάνε και την ίδια γλώσσα) τους γράφουν λάθος, κι είπα να το μοιραστώ μαζί σας: http://tl-ph.facebook.com/topic.php?uid=2202591131&topic=1173&post=12396#topic_top.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 21, 2010)

*Orson Welles και H.G. Wells*

Ως γνωστόν, ο πρώτος παλιά προφερόταν (λανθασμένα) Ουέλες, αλλά αυτό το λάθος είχε ίσως κάποια δικαιολογία, της αντιστρεψιμότητας. Εφόσον θέλουμε λοιπόν τώρα να τα προφέρουμε σωστά, πρέπει να τα πούμε και τα δύο Ουέλς ή Γουέλς, ανάλογα αν θέλουμε να βάλουμε και το Γ μπροστά στα ονόματα που αρχίζουν από W. 

Ποια δικαιολογία έχει λοιπόν το βιβλίο που διαβάζω τώρα που τους αναφέρει *στην ίδια πρόταση ως Γουέλς και Ουέλς*; Για να τους ξεχωρίσει; Με ποια λογική θα συμπεράνεις πως όταν γράφει Γουέλς, εννοεί τον Orson Welles, και αν δεις Ουέλς, θα καταλάβεις ότι μιλάει για τον H.G. Wells;


----------



## Zazula (Jan 21, 2010)

Alexandra said:


> Με ποια λογική θα συμπεράνεις πως όταν γράφει Γουέλς, εννοεί τον Orson Welles, και αν δεις Ουέλς, θα καταλάβεις ότι μιλάει για τον H.G. Wells;


Ίσως με τη λογική ότι βάζει ένα γράμμα παραπάνω στα ελληνικά σε αυτόν που έχει ένα γράμμα παραπάνω και στα αγγλικά;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 21, 2010)

Θα ήταν άραγε πολύ δύσκολο να σκεφτείς να βάζεις στη μετάφραση και τα αρχικό του ονόματος εκτός από το επώνυμο όπου προκύπτουν τέτοιες ηχητικές συνωνυμίες;


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 21, 2010)

Έχει βάλει λίγο πιο πάνω ολόκληρα τα ονόματα: Όρσον Γουέλς και Χ.Τζ. Ουέλς. Τη λογική του δεν καταλαβαίνω, γιατί στον έναν βάζει Γ και στον άλλον όχι.

Αλλά ολόκληρο το βιβλίο πάσχει από την απουσία διορθωτή/επιμελητή, παρά το γεγονός ότι αναφέρεται το όνομα κάποιου που έχει κάνει τη διόρθωση. Π.χ., αλλού κόβει το τελικό ν και αλλού το βάζει: σε ένα σημείο βλέπεις "*τον *ρομαντισμό", στην ίδια σελίδα λίγο πιο κάτω "*το *συγγραφέα". Και αν ο μεταφραστής can't be bothered με τέτοιες λεπτομέρειες, ο διορθωτής θα έπρεπε να τις διορθώσει.


----------



## daeman (Jan 21, 2010)

Alexandra said:


> [...]Για να τους ξεχωρίσει; Με ποια λογική θα συμπεράνεις πως όταν γράφει Γουέλς, εννοεί τον Orson Welles, και αν δεις Ουέλς, θα καταλάβεις ότι μιλάει για τον H.G. Wells;


 
Well, they're well apart*, but both well known for their well-knownness. ;) Fare thee well!
*όπως ο μεταφραστής και ο διορθωτής/επιμελητής του βιβλίου (well apart from logic, in this case).


----------



## AoratiMelani (Nov 3, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> Το τέλος στην αναρχία που επεσήμανε παραπάνω ο Nickel και που πάνω-κάτω επαναλαμβάνεις aorati melani, είναι μια σεβαστή και λογική άποψη. Αλλά δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο μπορούμε να κομπιουτερίσουμε τη γλώσσα. Επίσης, καλό είναι να αναρωτηθούμε αν η ομοιογένεια που μερικοί επιθυμούν, υπάρχει στην πραγματικότητα και *αν μπορεί* να υπάρξει.


Τις τελευταίες μέρες ξανασκέφτομαι αυτό το ζήτημα και αναρωτιέμαι πώς και αν και πότε μπορεί να δοθεί μια λύση, οτιδήποτε κι αν σημαίνει αυτό. 

Νομίζω ότι η ομοιογένεια δεν υπάρχει, δεν χρειάζεται να υπάρχει, δεν πρέπει να υπάρχει και δεν μπορεί να επιτευχθεί. Αυτό που μπορεί, χρειάζεται και πρέπει να επιτευχθεί, είναι η ελάττωση της χαοτικής ετερογένειας, είναι ένας μπούσουλας για να βοηθήσει όσους αμφιταλαντεύονται, είναι ένα consensus που θα συμβάλλει όχι στην στρατιωτική ομοιομορφία, αλλά σε μια γενική συμφωνία και αρμονία. 

Νομίζω ότι αν καθόταν όντως μια επιτροπή κύρους (με υπο-επιτροπές για κάθε γλώσσα όσο είναι εφικτό) και έβγαζε έναν τέτοιο μπούσουλα, όχι ως επιβεβλημένο τροπο μεταγραφής/μετάφρασης αλλά ως ενδεικνυόμενο, θα λυνόταν στην ουσία του το πρόβλημα. Καθένας που θα αναζητούσε οδηγό θα τον έβρισκε, και όποιος είχε άλλη άποψη (άποψη όμως και όχι "δεν ξέρω τι μου γίνεται και το βάζω όπως να 'ναι") θα ακολουθούσε τη δική του άποψη.

Η προσωπική μου γνώμη τώρα (προς το παρόν), είναι ότι τελικά (και λέω "τελικά" γιατί πολύ με έχει βασανίσει το θέμα) θέλω να κρατήσω ως ένα σημείο και όπου αυτό είναι έστω και αμυδρά εφικτό την (ψευδο)αντιστοιχία με τις ξένες γραφές, για οπτικούς/αισθητικούς λόγους (κάτι που ήδη ειπώθηκε, απλώς προσθέτω την ψήφο μου σ' αυτό). Δεν ισχυρίζομαι προφανώς ότι είναι "σωστό", είναι απλώς η προτίμησή μου.

Ε δε μου πάει το χέρι να γράψω Σέξπιρ, τι να κάνω η γυναίκα!


----------



## Zazula (Nov 3, 2010)

AoratiMelani said:


> Ε δε μου πάει το χέρι να γράψω Σέξπιρ, τι να κάνω η γυναίκα!


Γράφε τότε Σέξπυρ, που έχει καλύτερες συμπαραδηλώσεις!


----------



## AoratiMelani (Nov 3, 2010)

Zazula said:


> Γράφε τότε Σέξπυρ, που έχει καλύτερες συμπαραδηλώσεις!


Εννοείται.


----------



## nickel (Aug 25, 2011)

Αφιερωμένο στο #64 του Κώστα, όπου έλεγε:
«Ο Μήτσος, nickel, θα θέλει να ξέρει αν η Μαρία πίνει το τζιν της ή φοράει το τζην της...».

Η πρόταση από την είδηση του in.gr για τα όσα συμβαίνουν στη Λιβύη:

Ο 23χρονος Σαϊφάλα Γκνάιντι συμμετείχε στις λεηλασίες στο σπίτι του Αλ Σααντί. «Θέλουμε να έχουμε αυτά που είχε και εκείνος» δήλωσε, δείχνοντας τα λάφυρά του: ένα μπουκάλι τζιν, μια οδοντόβουρτσα με επιχρυσωμένο χερούλι και ένα τζιν παντελόνι.

(Σας διαβεβαιώνω ότι η ορθογραφία δεν με εμπόδισε καθόλου να καταλάβω. Αλλά θυμήθηκα το σχόλιο.)


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 25, 2011)

nickel said:


> Αφιερωμένο στο #64 του Κώστα, όπου έλεγε:
> «Ο Μήτσος, nickel, θα θέλει να ξέρει αν η Μαρία πίνει το τζιν της ή φοράει το τζην της...».
> 
> Η πρόταση από την είδηση του in.gr για τα όσα συμβαίνουν στη Λιβύη:
> ...


 
Προφανώς, γιατί οι λέξεις συνοδεύονται από τα κατατοπιστικότατα "μπουκάλι" και "παντελόνι". Θα ήταν όμως προβληματικό στο "θέλω να αγοράσω/πάρω ένα τζιν, πριν φύγουμε" ή στο "σού άρεσε το τζιν;"

Ομολογουμένως είναι λίγο σπάνιο να τα συναντήσεις χωρίς συγκείμενο αλλά η πιθανότητα είναι υπαρκτή.


----------



## dharvatis (Aug 25, 2011)

nickel said:


> Ο 23χρονος Σαϊφάλα Γκνάιντι συμμετείχε στις λεηλασίες στο σπίτι του Αλ Σααντί. «Θέλουμε να έχουμε αυτά που είχε και εκείνος» δήλωσε, δείχνοντας τα λάφυρά του: ένα μπουκάλι τζιν, μια οδοντόβουρτσα με επιχρυσωμένο χερούλι και ένα τζιν παντελόνι.


 
Δηλαδή αυτός είχε _ένα τζιν στα χέρια και ένα τζιν στα πόδια;_


----------



## daeman (Aug 25, 2011)

:twit:
"Μόλις χτύπησε το κουδούνι, ο Μήτσος έτρεξε ν' ανοίξει. Ήταν ο φίλος του ο Βρασίδας, που είχε έρθει να τον πάει στο αεροδρόμιο με τη _μηχανή_ του.

-Καλώς τον! Κάτσε μια στιγμή, παιδεύομαι μ' αυτό το καινούργιο τζιν. Είναι στενό και θέλει πολύ ζόρι για να μπει, αλλά μπρος στα κάλλη τι είν' ο πόνος; Τζιτζί φαίνομαι μ' αυτό!
-Ναι, ρε Μήτσο, να μη χάσεις όμως και την πτήση για το αναθεματισμένο τζιν.
-Καλά, θα κάνω γρήγορα. Να σου βάλω ένα ποτό; Τζιν, όπως πάντα;
-Ναι, αλλά όχι απ' το στενό. Βάλε από κείνο το καινούργιο, το μπλου που πίναμε προχτές. Και σβέλτα!
-Έγινε. Πάω να ντυθώ."

Μιάμιση ώρα αργότερα, ο Μήτσος με τον Βρασίδα φτάνουν στο αεροδρόμιο όπου διαπιστώνουν ότι ο Μήτσος έχασε την πτήση και φταίει το αναθεματισμένο μπλου τζιν. Ποιο μπλου τζιν;

1. Εκείνο το στενό που πάλευε να φορέσει ο Μήτσος.
2. Το άλλο που έπινε ο Βρασίδας με λεμονάδα και, καθώς σηκωνόταν να φύγουν επιτέλους, το έχυσε όλο πάνω στον τζιτζάτο, τζινάτο Μήτσο που μέχρι να το βγάλει και να φορέσει άλλο, πέρασε η ώρα. :bored:

Για τη _μηχανή_, άλλη ώρα σε άλλο νήμα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 25, 2011)

Κατά την γνώμη μου, το θέμα είναι πολύπλοκο. Δεν είναι φενάκη μόνο η διατήρηση της ορθογραφίας ή της φωνολογίας αλλά και η ύπαρξη καθολικών κανόνων.

Όποιος γνωρίζει την ιστορία των εκδόσεων της Ντίσνεϋ, στην Ελλάδα, θα θυμάται ότι τα ονόματα διαφόρων χαρακτήρων άλλαξαν με τον καιρό. Οι παλιότερες εκδόσεις του Γέλιο και Χαρά, επέλεγαν Γκούφη, Μίκη, Μίνη, Σκρούτζη. Όταν ο Τερζόπουλος ανέλαβε την αντιπροσωπεία, τα ονόματα αναπροσαρμόστηκαν σε Μίκυ, Μίννι, Σκρουτζ και Γκούφυ. Το σύστημα που επέλεξαν ήταν μεικτό. Αλλού τα ονόματα απλοποιήθηκαν, αλλού ελληνοποιήθηκαν κι αλλού ακολουθήθηκε η μερική αντιστρεψιμότητα. Οι λύσεις δεν ήταν ποτέ πάνω σε ένα σύστημα με ίδια μέτρα κι έτσι έχουμε Γκαστόνε (Gladstone) αλλά και Σκρουτζ (Scrooge), Πασχάλη Χήνο (Gas Goose) αλλά και Ντόναλντ Ντακ (και Μίκυ Μάους), Παντάξιο (Duckworth) αλλά και Τζων (Casey). Κατά καιρούς άλλαζαν απόψεις -δυο διακριτές γενιές μεταφραστών των εκδόσεων του Τερζόπουλου- κι έτσι έχουμε Τζων και Χειροπαίδαρο (Casey), Γκας και Πασχάλη, Διαμαντή Αρπάχτρα και Σκληρόκαρδο Χρυσοκούκη (και τα δυο προσεγγίσεις του Flintheart Glomgold, με το πρώτο να αποδίδει το επώνυμο σε ονοματεπώνυμο -glomgold=χρυσοαρπάχτρας- και το δεύτερο να αποδίδει το όνομα -flintheart=σκληρόκαρδος)

Προσωπικά συμφωνώ απόλυτα με το σύστημα αυτό, δηλαδή "όπως βολέψει" και είμαι αντίθετως στην στειρότητα ενός καθολικού συστήματος μεταγραφής είτε αυτό είναι μερικώς αντιστρέψιμο είτε απλοποιητικό είτε οτιδήποτε άλλο. Αυτές οι καθολικότητες είναι ουτοπικές και τα αγγλικά το έχουν καταλάβει αυτό και μεταγράφουν όπως βολέψει.

Και είναι ουτοπικό να νομίζουμε ότι μπορούμε να έχουμε ένα κοινό σύστημα μεταγραφής, γιατί θα την πατήσουμε αλλού*. Έστω ας πούμε ότι μεταγράφουμε τα βρετανικά τοπωνύμια Alverdiscott και Woolfardisworthy με ένα σύστημα -ας πούμε της απλοποίησης. Θα έχουμε λοιπόν Αλβέρντισκοτ και Γουλφαρντιζγουόρδι. Υποθέτω ότι το σύστημα "αντιστρεψιμότητας" θα τα μετέγραφε Αλβέρντισκοττ και Γουλφάρντιζγουόρδυ ή το ελληνοποιητικό σύστημα θα τα μετέγραφε ως Αλβερδισκώτη και Ουλφαρδισουόρδη. Όλες αυτές οι μεταγραφές είναι άκρως παραπλανητικές γιατί όχι μόνο δεν αποδίδουν σωστά τα τοπωνύμια αλλά σκοτώνουν και την προφορά τους, που είναι Ώλσκοτ και Γούλζρυ (ναι, είναι τίγκα στο άηχο γράμμα -5 στην σειρά: verdi και fardi και το δεύτερο έχει άλλα 4!).

Θέλω να πω με το παραπάνω ότι το να πιστεύει κανείς ότι μπορεί να φτιάξει ένα σύστημα που να χρησιμοποιείται απαράβατα, είναι αδύνατον. Κάπου θα σκοντάφτεις, πάντα, είτε αυτό είναι η ορθογραφία είτε η φωνητική είτε η αισθητική είτε η ιστορικότητα είτε η σύμβαση και η πρακτικότητα. Στην τελική, το σύστημα του Τριανταφυλλίδη -το σχολικό- είναι ηλίθιο. Γιατί να υπάρχει σύνθετη ορθογραφία σε καθιερωμένα ονόματα αλλά τζιζ-κακό στα υπόλοιπα; Με ποια λογική;


* πάνω σ' αυτό, πριν λίγο καιρό, έγραφα στο phorum.gr για την Φράνσις Μπουρνέτ:

Μπουρνέτ και όχι Μπάρνετ, όπως έχω δει να μεταγράφεται στα ελληνικά. Μέχρι και άντρα τήν έχουν κάνει. Το πατρώνυμό της, επίσης, είναι Χότζον, όχι Χόντγκσον. Η ακριβής προφορά είναι Χοτζ-σον, αλλά αυτό θα ήταν περίεργη μεταγραφή. Σε διάφορες προφορές το "g" ή το "s" είναι άηχα και ακούγεται είτε Χόντσον (περίπου όπως το Hudson) είτε Χότζον. Πάντως "γκ" δεν υπάρχει· το επίθετο βγαίνει από το hodge, που προφέρεται "χοτζ", όπου το "dg" διαβάζεται όπως και το "j" του John (περίπου όπως το δικό μας "ντζ").


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 25, 2011)

Ο πιο πρακτικός τρόπος είναι ίσως τελικά η απλούστατη φωνητική απόδοση με τα α,ε,ι, ο, ου και, όπου χρειάζεται, μία μόνο φορά, κάπου μια παρένθεση ή ένα ευρετήριο με τη διεθνή γραφή. Προφανώς δεν μπορούμε να αποδώσουμε όλους τους ήχους ξένων γλωσσών, προσέγγιση θα κάνουμε. Στο παράδειγμά που δίνεις (και χωρίς να ξέρω αν προφέρονται έτσι, αλλά το δέχομαι): Όλσκοτ (Αlverdiscott) και Γούλζρι (Woolfardisworthy). Επίσης, θα έγραφα: Χότζον (Hodgson), Χάτσον (Hudson). 

Φυσικά, η αλλαγή σε παραδοσιακά καθιερωμένους τρόπους γραφής δεν θα έρθει αμέσως. Αν και (συνήθως) γράφω πια Σέξπιρ, δυσκολεύομαι ακόμη να γράψω Γκέτε και Λιψία. Η επόμενη γενιά ίσως όχι...


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 26, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ο πιο πρακτικός τρόπος είναι ίσως τελικά η απλούστατη φωνητική απόδοση με τα α,ε,ι, ο, ου και, όπου χρειάζεται, μία μόνο φορά, κάπου μια παρένθεση ή ένα ευρετήριο με τη διεθνή γραφή. Προφανώς δεν μπορούμε να αποδώσουμε όλους τους ήχους ξένων γλωσσών, προσέγγιση θα κάνουμε. Στο παράδειγμά που δίνεις (και χωρίς να ξέρω αν προφέρονται έτσι, αλλά το δέχομαι): Όλσκοτ (Αlverdiscott) και Γούλζρι (Woolfardisworthy). Επίσης, θα έγραφα: Χότζον (Hodgson), Χάτσον (Hudson).
> 
> Φυσικά, η αλλαγή σε παραδοσιακά καθιερωμένους τρόπους γραφής δεν θα έρθει αμέσως. Αν και (συνήθως) γράφω πια Σέξπιρ, δυσκολεύομαι ακόμη να γράψω Γκέτε και Λιψία. Η επόμενη γενιά ίσως όχι...


 
Βασικά έγραψα Ώλσκοτ και Γούλζρυ για την προσέγγιση στην φωνητική, μιας και αυτή η γραφή έχει να κάνει μόνο με το πώς ακούγονται και όχι με το πώς γράφονται. Ξέχασα να συμπεριλάβω κι ένα από τα αγαπημένα μου: ο Τάμεσης του Λονδίνου προφέρεται Τέμζ, όμως ο ομώνυμος ποταμός του Κονέκτικατ προφέρεται Θέιμς -και οι δυο γράφονται Thames, φυσικά. Ή τι να κάνουμε με το Γκρήνουιτς που υποτίθεται ότι έχει αποδοθεί με φωνητική αντιστρεψιμότητα όταν στην πραγματικότητα αυτή θα ήταν Γκρίνιτς (Γκρένιτς για τους Αμερικάνους);

Γενικά, στα αγγλικά τοπωνύμια γίνεται πανικός. Συν τοις άλλοις, υπάρχουν και οι διαφορές στις προφορές μεταξύ Αμερικάνων και Βρετανών -κυρίως, αλλά όχι μόνο μεταξύ αυτών. Π.χ. το Hudson προφέρεται Χόντ-σον από Βρετανούς και Χάτσον από Αμερικάνους.

Γι' αυτό λέω ότι δεν μπορεί να υπάρξει μια κοινή απάντηση για όλα αλλά να αντιμετωπίζονται ανά περίπτωση.


----------



## nickel (Aug 26, 2011)

Ελληγεννή, θα πρέπει να μου εξηγήσεις το χρηστώνυμό σου κάποια στιγμή, γιατί νιώθω ότι ανορθογραφώ.

Θα συμφωνήσω ότι το θέμα είναι πολύπλοκο (understatement), θα συμφωνήσω ότι καθολικούς κανόνες δεν έχουμε πουθενά. Πρέπει όμως να έχουμε ένα σύστημα για τις μεταγραφές (και ένα άλλο για τους μεταγραμματισμούς — ή, μάλλον, έχουμε). Το έχουν ανάγκη όλα τα έργα αναφοράς, γι’ αυτό ο Πάπυρος υιοθέτησε το σύστημα που υιοθέτησε. Το χρειάζονται οι εφημερίδες, οι εκδοτικοί οίκοι, για να πετυχαίνουν κάποια ομοιομορφία. Όπως λένε στους συνεργάτες τους «Θα γράφετε σύμφωνα με αυτό το λεξικό», έτσι λένε (λένε;) και «Θα μεταγράφετε σύμφωνα με αυτή τη λογική». Ένας γενικός μπούσουλας, έστω και με πολλές εξαιρέσεις, χρειάζεται — το βλέπουμε συνέχεια στο νήμα με τα κύρια ονόματα. Το κακό είναι ότι υπάρχουν τουλάχιστον τρεις μπούσουλες (ΛΝΕΓ, Πάπυρος, Μείζον).

Προσοχή: δεν μιλάμε για μετάφραση, εξελληνισμό ή προσαρμογή ονομάτων, όπως στα παιδικά, ούτε για μεταγραμματισμούς, όπως το Αλβέρντισκοτ. Μιλάμε για τη δουλειά του μεταφραστή της εφημερίδας, του βιβλίου, της ΕΕ. Που θα πρέπει να ξέρει να γράφει Λονδίνο και Τζακ Λόντον και, όταν το βράδυ πηγαίνει στο φροντιστήριο, να διδάσκει στους μαθητές του ότι είναι Λάντον. Και αυτό είναι το πιο εύκολο απ’ όλα σε έναν κόσμο γεμάτο μεταγραφικές προκλήσεις. (Ούτε στον Ολυμπιακό δεν έχουν τόσους πονοκεφάλους. :) )

Για τις ταλαιπωρίες της Μπερνέτ δεν είχα ιδέα, τις βλέπω τώρα εδώ:
http://www.biblionet.gr/main.asp?pa...gh=&OrigLang=&PagesFrom=&PagesTo=&avail_stat=

Είναι λάθος και στον Πάπυρο, όπου έχουν ανεβάσει τον τόνο στην πρώτη συλλαβή. Εγώ θα το μετέγραφα *Φράνσις Χότζσον Μπερνέτ*, αλλά δεν θα με ενοχλούσε κι ένα Φράνσες. Πάντως προφέρονται το ίδιο· το _Φράνσες_ θα ήταν χρήσιμο για την αντιστροφή. 

Επίσης οι _Hodgson_ είναι πολλοί και νομίζω ότι έχει καθιερωθεί το _Χότζσον_. Άλλωστε, και ο Λούις Κάρολ είναι _Ντότζσον_ (από _Dodgson_).

Για το _Μπερνέτ_, τι να πω; Δεν ξέρω πού σου ήρθε το _Μπουρνέτ_, εκτός αν το ακούς να το προφέρουν έτσι στη βόρεια Αγγλία ή θέλεις να διατηρήσεις την εικόνα του -_u_-. 

Σήμερα είναι πάμπολλα τα βοηθήματα που μπορούμε να αξιοποιήσουμε για να μην κάνουμε τα λάθη που έκαναν οι παλιότεροι στην απόδοση προφορών. Όχι μόνο οι πολύ παλιότεροι: δεν πάνε πολλά χρόνια που ο Κόνερι ήταν _Σην_. Τώρα είναι πιο εύκολο να βρούμε τις σωστές προφορές, αλλά παραμένει η διαφωνία στο σύστημα μεταγραφής. Και αρκεί μια ματιά *εδώ* για να μας πείσει ότι χρειάζεται ένας μπούσουλας.


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 26, 2011)

Γιατί Μπουρνέτ και όχι Μπερνέτ; Αφενός γιατί είναι πιο κοντά στην προφορά του ονόματός της στο Μάντσεστερ, απ' όπου ήταν. Αφετέρου γιατί στο IPA το 3 και το ε δεν έχουν ίδια προφορά. Το 3 προφέρεται κάπως περίεργα, ανάμεσα στα α, ο, ε, ανάλογα και με το ποιος προφέρει. Στην Νότια Αγγλία πλησιάζει περισσότερο στο "οε" και αυτό αποδίδω ως "ου", γιατί η απόδοση με το όμικρον θεωρώ ότι το παραλλάσσει ανεπανόρθωτα ενώ η απόδοση με έψιλον αδικεί την διαφορά 3 και ε. Πιο βόρεια, ξαναλέω ότι είναι κοντά στο "ου" ούτως ή άλλως. Τέλος, ναι, αποδίδεται και η γραφή καλύτερα, με το "ου". Ωστόσο δεν θα θεωρήσω άκυρο το Μπερνέτ αλλά το Μπάρνετ είναι 100% λάθος.

Παρόμοια αντίρρηση έχω και για τον Purcell (τον μουσικό). Σε καμμία περίπτωση δεν είναι Πέρσελ. Η εγγύτερη προφορά είναι Πέρσιλ. Αν ντε και καλά θέλει κάποιος έψιλον στην λήγουσα, τότε είναι Πούρσελ* (ή Πουρσέλ), που είναι πιο κοντά στην αμερικάνικη προφορά. Σημειωτέoν ότι το -cell στον Πέρσιλ είναι τελείως άλλος ήχος όταν τονίζεται στην παραλήγουσα (είναι ό,τι και το sal στο basal), γιατί υπάρχει και η ενναλακτική προφορά με τονισμό στην λήγουσα, στην οποία περίπτωση είναι Περσέλ (το əl μετατρέπεται σε εl). Δηλαδή είναι σωστότερα τα Πούρσελ, Πουρσέλ, Περσέλ και Πέρσιλ από το Πέρσελ που τελικά επικράτησε.

Δεν διαφωνώ ότι ένας μπούσουλας θα ήταν χρήσιμος για τους μεταφραστές και για να μην διαβάζουμε εδώ έτσι κι εκεί αλλιώς. Αλλά το βρίσκω δύσκολο εξαιτίας του πλήθους ιδιαιτεροτήτων μεταξύ τόσων πολλών γλωσσών. Η γνώμη μου είναι ότι αν ακολουθηθεί ένα σύστημα-μπούσουλας, αυτό θα πρέπει να είναι βάσει προφοράς-μεταγραφής της Lingua Franca. Δηλαδή να κρατήσουμε τις παλιότερες μεταγραφές όπου βολεύει και να αντιμεταγράφουμε από τα αγγλικά. Το δηλώνω με την επιφύλαξη να φάω γιαούρτωμα.


* όπως εδώ:
http://inogolo.com/pronunciation/Purcell


----------



## nickel (Aug 26, 2011)

Ένα από τα μεγάλα ερωτήματα των μεταγραφών είναι ποιες παραδόσεις σεβόμαστε (ακόμα κι αν είναι ή θεωρούμε ότι είναι λάθος) και ποιες κρίνουμε σωστό ή επιβεβλημένο να αλλάξουμε. Θα διαφωνήσω για το [ɜː], γιατί, αν συμφωνήσω, θα πρέπει να αλλάξουμε και το «σερ». Δεν θα επιχειρούσα ποτέ να αλλάξω ονόματα όπως του Τόνι Κέρτις, τα Μέρντοκ, Μέρφι, Μπερκ, Μπερνς ή Τέρνερ. Προφανώς πιστεύω ότι το «ερ» κάνει την καλύτερη δουλειά. Αλλά δεν θα αλλάξω και καθιερωμένα λάθη: Μπάρτον (ούτε τους παλιούς άρα ούτε και τον Τιμ), Χέπμπορν (ή προτιμάτε Χέμπορν;) και κυρίως τον Τσόρτσιλ ή τον ακόμη πιο ταλαιπωρημένο Church. Θα τα ήθελα Μπέρτον, Χέπμπερν, Τσέρτσιλ, Τσερτς, για να μην έχουμε και διαφοροποιήσεις, αλλά...

Έτσι και με τον Πέρσελ. Αυτό το βραχύ [ι] είναι σε χιλιάδες άτονες καταληκτικές συλλαβές. Μόνο τα -et να σκεφτείς. Θα αλλάξουμε τον Μπέκετ;

Το κόλπο είναι, προτού προτείνουμε κάτι διαφορετικό, να σκεφτούμε μήπως αυτό που προτείνουμε θα συμπαρέσυρε μερικές δεκάδες ή εκατοντάδες καθιερωμένα — και να κάτσουμε στα αβγά μας. Αν έρθει τώρα κάποιος και ρωτήσει «ε, τότε γιατί έγινε όλη αυτή η αλλαγή των καθιερωμένων με την απλοποίηση;», θα του απαντήσω. Αλλά όχι πριν έρθει... Προτιμώ να κοιμηθώ.


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 26, 2011)

Το sir δεν είναι ακριβώς 3. Το ξέρω ότι αυτό γράφει το OED, όμως αυτή η προφορά μάλλον απαντάται σπάνια (εγώ τουλάχιστον δεν έχω ακούσει κανέναν να το προφέρει δίχρονο) και το συνηθέστερο είναι sə(r)*. Εκτός αυτού -το "ου" για το 3- το δικαιολόγησα εις τριπλούν. Αυτό είναι το "κατά περίπτωση" που έγραφα πιο πάνω. Στην Burnett το μεταγράφω ως "ου" και στον Purcell ως έψιλον. Η λογική μου είναι η εξής: κεντρώο ημιανοιχτό (3) με πρόσθιο ημιανοιχτό (ε) = ου και ε, κεντρώο ημιανοιχτό (3) με κεντρώο ημίσιο (ə) = ε και ι (ή όπως λέγονται στα ελληνικά αυτοί οι όροι). Μπορεί να ακούγεται τραβηγμένο, αλλά ξαναλέω ότι δεν έχω ιδιαίτερο πρόβλημα με την μεταγραφή Μπέρνετ, απλώς θεωρώ καλύτερο τον διαχωρισμό.

Τώρα, τα παραδείγματα που φέρνεις δεν είναι ακριβώς το ίδιο πράγμα. Το "e" του Purcell δεν είναι το ίδιο με του Beckett (είναι ɪt). Είναι ə που συνοδεύεται από l, δηλαδή ό,τι και στα battle, kettle, settle, mantle, μόνο που η γραφή είναι αντίστροφη (όπως στο marvel). Και πάλι, υπενθυμίζω ότι θα έγραφα Μάρβελ, όχι Μάρβιλ, απλά στον Purcell υπάρχει το θέμα δυο κοντινών φθόγγων και η λύση μου είναι είτε Πούρσελ είτε Πέρσιλ.

Βέβαια, αν ήμουν μεταφραστής -που δεν είμαι- ομολογώ ότι θα ακολουθούσα τις καθιερωμένες γραφές. Καταλαβαίνω τι λες.


* πριν πατήσω το κουμπί της ανάρτησης, έκανα μια γρήγορη αναζήτηση και βρήκα αυτό:
http://www.oxfordadvancedlearnersdictionary.com/dictionary/sir (βρετανική και βορειοαμερικάνικη προφορά)


----------



## AoratiMelani (Aug 26, 2011)

nickel said:


> ένα μπουκάλι τζιν(Σας διαβεβαιώνω ότι η ορθογραφία δεν με εμπόδισε καθόλου να καταλάβω.)


Είσαι σίγουρος ότι κατάλαβες σωστά; :twit: (η εικόνα από εδώ)


----------



## Costas (Aug 28, 2011)

nickel said:


> Ο 23χρονος Σαϊφάλα Γκνάιντι συμμετείχε στις λεηλασίες στο σπίτι του Αλ Σααντί. «Θέλουμε να έχουμε αυτά που είχε και εκείνος» δήλωσε, δείχνοντας τα λάφυρά του: ένα μπουκάλι τζιν, μια οδοντόβουρτσα με επιχρυσωμένο χερούλι και ένα τζιν παντελόνι.
> 
> (Σας διαβεβαιώνω ότι η ορθογραφία δεν με εμπόδισε καθόλου να καταλάβω. Αλλά θυμήθηκα το σχόλιο.)


 
Και όμως, βαρύνον επιχείρημα υπέρ της μη απλοποίησης της ελληνικής ορθογραφίας είναι και το ότι η νέα ελληνική έχει πολλά ομόηχα, και άρα θα δημιουργούνταν προβλήματα κατανόησης. Αλλά μπορώ κι εγώ να απαντήσω ότι ξέρω να ξεχωρίσω το φύλλο από το φύλο, και επομένως να καταργήσουμε τα δύο λάμδα. Όχι δύο μέτρα και δύο σταθμά, με βάση το αστείο επιχείρημα ότι το τζιν και το τζην είναι λέξεις ξενικής προέλευσης· και λοιπόν; Ανήκουν στην ελληνική του 2000 ή όχι; Ορθογραφούμε για εμάς, για την εξυπηρέτησή μας, ή για ένα φετίχ; Δεν βλέπω το όφελος να έχω σε ένα λεξικό λήμματα τζιν ή μπιτ με 3 σημασίες, αντί για 2 τζιν/μπιτ συν 1 τζην/μπητ. Η εισδοχή αγγλικών λέξεων στην ελληνική αναμένεται να ενισχυθεί· αντί λοιπόν να προετοιμαζόμαστε και να διαφοροποιούμε την ελληνική τους μεταγραφή, συσσωρεύουμε ανεπαισθήτως τα προβλήματα διακριτότητας και κατανοησιμότητας με το να θύουμε στον ιωτακισμό προκειμένου γι' αυτές, την ίδια στιγμή που σπαταλάμε φαιά ουσία να συζητάμε πώς γράφεται το προάστ[ε]ιο!


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 28, 2011)

Προφανώς το επιχείρημα υπέρ σύνθετης ορθογραφίας λόγω διάκρισης πάει άπατο. Στην ομιλία, όταν θα πούμε "λίπι", κανείς δεν ρωτάει αν εννοούμε λίπη, λείπει ή λύπη. Στον γραπτό λόγο ωστόσο έχει σημασία η διατήρηση της ορθογραφίας όχι για την διάκριση των εννοιών αλλά για διευκρινιστικούς λόγους, ιδιαίτερα γιατί στον γραπτό λόγο μπορεί κανείς να συναντήσει λέξεις εκτός συγκειμένου. Αλλά ξαναλέω ότι είμαι υπέρ της σύνθετης λύσης, όπου κάποιες λέξεις πρέπει να απλοποιούνται, άλλες να μεταγράφονται φωνητικά και άλλες με σύνθετη ορθογραφία.


----------



## nickel (Aug 28, 2011)

Κόστα, αν ίχε καθιεροθί ένα σίστιμα απλοπίισις τις ορθογραφίας κε λιτουργούσε ικανοπιιτικά σε γενικές γραμές όπος αυτί τι στιγμί λιτουργί ι απλοπίισι τον ξενόφερτον λέξεον, πράγμα που θα σίμενε ότι ι λέξις θα έπερναν σιμασία από τον ίχο κε τα σιμφραζόμενα κε όχι από τιν ικόνα, ακριβός όπος συμβένι όταν μιλάμε, θα ζιτούσες να αλάξι το σίστιμα (κε να επανέλθι στο σιμερινό) για να ξεχορίζουμε το φύλο από το φύλλο και τον φίλο; Διλαδί μόνο γι’ αφτό το λόγο;


----------



## nickel (Aug 28, 2011)

Hellegennes said:


> Αλλά ξαναλέω ότι είμαι υπέρ της σύνθετης λύσης, όπου κάποιες λέξεις πρέπει να απλοποιούνται, άλλες να μεταγράφονται φωνητικά και άλλες με σύνθετη ορθογραφία.



Δεν θα με ενοχλούσε. Ακόμα και για τα κύρια ονόματα, εκεί που χρειάζεται. Άλλωστε έχω εκφράσει τη λύπη μου που τα γράμματα έγιναν κάπα και γάμα.


----------



## Costas (Aug 28, 2011)

nickel said:


> Κόστα, αν ίχε καθιεροθί ένα σίστιμα απλοπίισις τις ορθογραφίας κε λιτουργούσε ικανοπιιτικά σε γενικές γραμές όπος αυτί τι στιγμί λιτουργί ι απλοπίισι τον ξενόφερτον λέξεον, πράγμα που θα σίμενε ότι ι λέξις θα έπερναν σιμασία από τον ίχο κε τα σιμφραζόμενα κε όχι από τιν ικόνα, ακριβός όπος συμβένι όταν μιλάμε, θα ζιτούσες να αλάξι το σίστιμα (κε να επανέλθι στο σιμερινό) για να ξεχορίζουμε το φύλο από το φύλλο και τον φίλο; Διλαδί μόνο γι’ αφτό το λόγο;


Όχι βέβεα. Αφτό ακριβός λέο. Ι 'φονιτικί' θα άξιζε να χρεοθί τις περιπτόσις σίγχισις αφύ από τιν άλι θα απάλασε από τρομαχτικό φόρτο εργασίας (κάθε τι έχι τα ιπέρ κε τα κατά τυ). Άπαξ όμος κε δεν ιπερίσχισε (ύτε κατά διάνϊα) ι 'φονιτικί', κε έχυμε τόσα γράματα κε ταλεποριόμαστε, ίνε μαζοχισμός να αρνύμαστε να τα χρισιμοπιίσυμε ιδικά για τις νέες λέξις ξενικίς καταγογίς. Ί παπάς-παπάς, ί ζεβγάς-ζεβγάς. Το κριτίριο τις ξένις λέξις κε τυ πότε μπίκε αφτί στι γλόσα μας δεν έχι νόιμα· ι γλόσα ίνε μία, ι ανάγκες κε ι απετίσις τον αναγνοστόν από τι γραφί ίνε ι ίδιες· δεν αλάζυν με κριτίριο παλιάς/νέας ή ξένις/ντόπιας λέξις.

Παρεμπιπτόντος, διάβαζα ότι ι σανσκριτικί γραφί ίνε αφστιρά φονιτικί (στο στιλ τύ 'ΤΟΜΠΟΛΕΜΟΝ' τον αρχέον επιγραφόν), κε αφτό σιστιματικά:

Un'ultima caratteristica da notare a proposito della grafia del sanscrito e' la registrazione fedele anche di quella che e` la fonetica di frase: avviene infatti in molte lingue che le parole che si succedono in una frase diano luogo a modificazioni fonetiche che riguardano la fine di una parola e l'inizio della successiva, ma questo fenomeno, che i grammatici indiani chiamano _sandhi_ "unione", e' di norma trascurato nella resa grafica della maggior parte delle lingue: cosi' in italiano, ad esempio, la preposizione _in_ si scrive sempre uguale cioe' "in" sia nella sequenza "in dubbio" sia nella sequenza "in piedi", dove in realta' e' pronunciata /im/. La grafia sanscrita registra invece attentamente tutti i fenomeni di _sandhi_ cosi' che la stessa parola puo' apparire graficamente diversa a seconda del contesto fonetico in cui e' inserita.
(Dizionario sanscrito-italiano)


----------



## nickel (Aug 28, 2011)

Τα επιχειρήματά σου ήταν καλά για το '74. Τώρα τι είναι πιο πιθανό να συμβεί στο μέλλον; Να επιστρέψουμε στα μακρά και στις διφθόγγους (εκεί που απλοποιήσαμε), ή να τα καταργήσουμε κάποια στιγμή κι αυτά; (Θα συμφωνήσω πάντως ότι η απόσταση από το '74 ως το σήμερα είναι μικρότερη από την απόσταση από το σήμερα ως την πρόβλεψή μου. Αλλά δεν αποκλείεται να κάνω και λάθος...)


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 28, 2011)

Εγώ δεν βρίσκω ιδιαίτερα πιθανή την περίπτωση να απλοποιήσουμε την γραφή. Αν απλοποιηθεί, θα είναι στο πλαίσιο μεταφοράς της σε λατινικούς χαρακτήρες. Βέβαια αυτό είναι απλώς μια πρόβλεψη.


----------



## Costas (Aug 28, 2011)

Ούτ' εγώ διαπιστώνω καμιάν απλοποίηση· ορθοπαιδικούς και κτήρια βλέπω. Αλλά και πάλι, άλλο αυτό και άλλο ο δογματισμός του κριτηρίου της χρονικής εισδοχής της λέξης στη γλώσσα προκειμένου περί ομοήχων. Είναι σαν να μου λένε "μα έχουμε τα χέρια μας δεμένα, τι να κάνουμε;" Ε όχι, δεν το δέχομαι ότι οφείλω να δέσω τα χέρια μου.


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 29, 2011)

Costas said:


> Ούτ' εγώ διαπιστώνω καμιάν απλοποίηση· ορθοπαιδικούς και κτήρια βλέπω. Αλλά και πάλι, άλλο αυτό και άλλο ο δογματισμός του κριτηρίου της χρονικής εισδοχής της λέξης στη γλώσσα προκειμένου περί ομοήχων. Είναι σαν να μου λένε "μα έχουμε τα χέρια μας δεμένα, τι να κάνουμε;" Ε όχι, δεν το δέχομαι ότι οφείλω να δέσω τα χέρια μου.


 
Νομίζω ότι το βλέπεις λάθος το ζήτημα. Η ορθογραφία χρησιμοποιεί το επιχείρημα της καθιέρωσης για πολλά πράγματα. Για παράδειγμα το πλημμυρίζω δεν θα έπρεπε να γράφεται με δύο μι, γιατί ετυμολογικά είναι λάθος. Ωστόσο το γράφουμε έτσι λόγω καθιέρωσης. Αν όμως έχουμε σήμερα την δυνατότητα να εισάγουμε μια νέα λέξη, θα το κάνουμε με τους κανόνες της σύγχρονης γραμματικής και όχι με αναδρομικούς όρους. Ειδικά όσον αφορά τα ονόματα, δεν βλέπω γιατί ο Οπενχάιμερ πρέπει να έχει δύο πι ή ο Μπρους Λι να μην γράφεται με γιώτα. Σε τι εξυπηρετεί η γραφή "Λη"; Για να ξεχωρίζει ας πούμε από τον πρώην πρωθυπουργό της Κίνας, Λι Πενγκ ή τον σκηνοθέτη Ανγκ Λι* ή τον ηθοποιό Τζετ Λι; Μα όλοι αυτοί έχουν το ίδιο επώνυμο στα κινέζικα.


* Τίγρης και Δράκος, Λογική κι Ευαισθησία, Brokeback Mountain


----------



## dharvatis (Aug 29, 2011)

Hellegennes said:


> δεν βλέπω γιατί ο Οπενχάιμερ πρέπει να έχει δύο πι ή ο Μπρους Λι να μην γράφεται μη γιώτα. Σε τι εξυπηρετεί η γραφή "Λη"; Για να ξεχωρίζει ας πούμε από τον πρώην πρωθυπουργό της Κίνας, Λι Πενγκ ή τον σκηνοθέτη Ανγκ Λι* ή τον ηθοποιό Τζετ Λι; Μα όλοι αυτοί έχουν το ίδιο επώνυμο στα κινέζικα.


 
Αυτό είναι επιχείρημα για να γραφτούν και οι υπόλοιποι με _-η_, όχι για να αλλάξει ο Μπρους  Γιατί να μην μπορώ να ξεχωρίσω το Lee του Bruce από το Li του Li Yang Chung;


----------



## nickel (Aug 29, 2011)

Και άμα σ' ακούω εσένα να λες «Μπρους Λι», γιατί πρέπει εγώ να ξέρω πώς γράφεται ο Λι στα αγγλικά και κατά πόσο είσαι οπαδός της αντιστρεψιμότητας ή όχι; Επιμένετε να βλέπετε το θέμα αυτής της ορθογραφίας απλώς σαν την επιλογή του μεταφραστή (που έχει την πολυτέλεια να γνωρίζει την ξένη ορθογραφία και να έχει επιλέξει τους κανόνες κάποιας από τις σχολές μεταγραφής), όχι την επικοινωνιακή λύση μιας κοινωνίας.


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 29, 2011)

dharvatis said:


> Αυτό είναι επιχείρημα για να γραφτούν και οι υπόλοιποι με _-η_, όχι για να αλλάξει ο Μπρους  Γιατί να μην μπορώ να ξεχωρίσω το Lee του Bruce από το Li του Li Yang Chung;


 
Γιατί αυτό είναι αντιστρεψιμότητα στα αγγλικά, όχι στα κινέζικα όπου και τα δυο ονόματα γράφονται με τον ίδιο τρόπο. Δηλαδή αυτό που μεταφέρεις είναι η φαντασία των Αμερικάνων, όχι πραγματικός διαχωρισμός στην μητρική γλώσσα και άρα η αντιστρεψιμότητα πάει περίπατο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 29, 2011)

Hellegennes said:


> Γιατί αυτό είναι αντιστρεψιμότητα στα αγγλικά, όχι στα κινέζικα όπου και τα δυο ονόματα γράφονται με τον ίδιο τρόπο. Δηλαδή αυτό που μεταφέρεις είναι η φαντασία των Αμερικάνων, όχι πραγματικός διαχωρισμός στην μητρική γλώσσα και άρα η αντιστρεψιμότητα πάει περίπατο.


Ακριβώς!

Είναι εντυπωσιακό πώς αυτό που λέμε αντιστρεψιμότητα είναι η (πολλές φορές) προσεγγιστική απόδοση κάποιων ονομάτων από αγγλόφωνους σήμερα (γαλλόφωνους παλιότερα). Αλλιώς ίσως δεν θάχαμε Βαζέχες και Γκερακλίτ...


----------



## nickel (Aug 29, 2011)

Και μια παρατήρηση για τα ονόματα που μένουν στην ξένη γλώσσα λατινογραμμένα. Ο Πάσχος Μανδραβέλης στο _Λεξικό του έξυπνου λόγου_ άφησε όλα τα ξένα ονόματα στη λατινική τους γραφή. Ελάχιστοι τη γλίτωσαν, π.χ. ο Αραφάτ ή η Μητέρα Τερέζα. Ξέρουμε όμως ότι, αν ο ερευνητής δεν αναλάβει την ευθύνη της μεταγραφής, ο χρήστης ενδέχεται να κάνει του κεφαλιού του. Έτσι σήμερα έπεσα πάνω σε διπλό λάθος. Ο Μανδραβέλης αποδίδει το «The problem is not that there are problems. The problem is expecting otherwise and thinking that having problems is a problem» («Το πρόβλημα δεν είναι ότι υπάρχουν προβλήματα. Το πρόβλημα είναι να περιμένεις το αντίθετο και να πιστεύεις πως είναι πρόβλημα να υπάρχουν προβλήματα») στον πολιτικό Robert Edward Rubin. Σύμφωνα με όλες τις διαδικτυακές πηγές, το απόφθεγμα ανήκει στον ψυχίατρο και συγγραφέα Theodore Isaac Rubin. Το χειρότερο είναι ότι ο Λουκόπουλος που το χρησιμοποιεί, μεταμφίεσε ακόμα περισσότερο το όνομα σε «αμερικανό πολιτικό Εντουαρντ Ράμπιν».

Όλοι οι Rubin > Ρούμπιν


----------



## dharvatis (Aug 29, 2011)

nickel said:


> Και άμα σ' ακούω εσένα να λες «Μπρους Λι», γιατί πρέπει εγώ να ξέρω πώς γράφεται ο Λι στα αγγλικά και κατά πόσο είσαι οπαδός της αντιστρεψιμότητας ή όχι; Επιμένετε να βλέπετε το θέμα αυτής της ορθογραφίας απλώς σαν την επιλογή του μεταφραστή (που έχει την πολυτέλεια να γνωρίζει την ξένη ορθογραφία και να έχει επιλέξει τους κανόνες κάποιας από τις σχολές μεταγραφής), όχι την επικοινωνιακή λύση μιας κοινωνίας.



Δεν χρειάζεται να ξέρεις πώς γράφεται στα Αγγλικά, αλλά ψάχνεις και βρίσκεις πώς γράφεται στα Ελληνικά, όπως θα έκανες με οποιαδήποτε λέξη που ακούς για πρώτη φορά (στην ιδανική βέβαια περίπτωση κάποιου ονόματος στο οποίο έχουμε συμφωνήσει, και δεν συζητάμε ακόμη αν είναι Γκαίτε ή Γκέτε...). Άρα λοιπόν πρόβλημα δεν υπάρχει. Υπάρχει όμως το πλεονέκτημα που ανέφερα, της διευκόλυνσης αυτού που ξέρει ή μπορεί να βρει το πρωτότυπο.



Hellegennes said:


> Γιατί αυτό είναι αντιστρεψιμότητα στα αγγλικά, όχι στα κινέζικα όπου και τα δυο ονόματα γράφονται με τον ίδιο τρόπο. Δηλαδή αυτό που μεταφέρεις είναι η φαντασία των Αμερικάνων, όχι πραγματικός διαχωρισμός στην μητρική γλώσσα και άρα η αντιστρεψιμότητα πάει περίπατο.


 
Εντάξει, ο Μπρους Λη είναι ειδική περίπτωση (πώς μάθαμε το όνομα, πόσο γρήγορα καθιερώθηκε, πόσο γνωστό είναι ακόμα και σήμερα κ.λπ.). Πες ότι μιλάμε για τον Στρατηγό Λη (έμψυχο ή μηχανοκίνητο)


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 29, 2011)

Και πάλι δεν καταλαβαίνω ποιο είναι το πρόβλημα να το γράψεις με γιώτα. Είναι για να μην το μπερδέψεις με την ελληνική λέξη "λι" που σημαίνει... εχμμ... απολύτως τίποτα;


----------



## nickel (Aug 29, 2011)

Μόνο μη μου πείτε ότι το _Λη_ θα με βοηθήσει να βρω την _Τζάνετ Λη_. :)


----------



## dharvatis (Aug 29, 2011)

Hellegennes said:


> Και πάλι δεν καταλαβαίνω ποιο είναι το πρόβλημα να το γράψεις με γιώτα. Είναι για να μην το μπερδέψεις με την ελληνική λέξη "λι" που σημαίνει... εχμμ... απολύτως τίποτα;


 
Όχι, όχι! Είναι μια μικρή βοήθεια για να ξεχωρίσεις τον Lee από τον Li! (Εντάξει, Νικ, δεν βοηθάει στην περίπτωση της Leigh, αλλά αν υπήρχε καμιά διάσημη Janet Li θα σε είχα αποστομώσει :-D )


----------



## daeman (Aug 29, 2011)

Πασίγνωστες όχι, αλλά σημαντικές: Janet Lee, μαμά της Τζάκι Κένεντι και Jeanette Lee μέλος των PiL και από τις μαμές του πανκ. Και η Janet Li Qian Rong 李蒨蓉, που περιμένει τη διασημότητα. 
Η Βίβιαν Λειπει πολλά χρόνια τώρα. :inno:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 29, 2011)

Και τον Trygve Lie, πρώτο ΓΓ του ΟΗΕ, πώς θα τον αποδώσετε;


----------



## dharvatis (Aug 29, 2011)

daeman said:


> Πασίγνωστες όχι, αλλά σημαντικές: Janet Lee, μαμά της Τζάκι Κένεντι και Jeanette Lee μέλος των PiL και από τις μαμές του πανκ. Και η Janet Li Qian Rong 李蒨蓉, που περιμένει τη διασημότητα.



Όλες αυτές είναι "Λη", εκτός από την τελευταία 



drsiebenmal said:


> Και τον Trygve Lie, πρώτο ΓΓ του ΟΗΕ, πώς θα τον αποδώσετε;



Είναι άφωνο το "e", σωστά; Φαντάζομαι "Λι"...


----------



## daeman (Aug 29, 2011)

dharvatis said:


> Όλες αυτές είναι "Λη", εκτός από την τελευταία
> [...]



Για μένα είναι Λι όλες (και η τελευταία), μέχρι να αποδειχτεί το αντίθετο ή να ξαναμακροβραχυασχοληθούμε, μακριαπομένα, γιατί τα 'ζησα στο πετσί μου, κυριολεκτικά.


----------



## nickel (Aug 29, 2011)

Lee, Leigh, (Trygve) Lie, όλα μακρά [i:], άρα _Λη_, και πλέον θα πρέπει να με ρωτάτε όχι μόνο για την προφορά, αλλά και για μακρά και βραχέα [ι] και [ο], να ξέρουμε αν θα γράφουμε -_ι_- ή -_η_-, -_ο_- ή -_ω_-.


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 29, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> Και τον Trygve Lie, πρώτο ΓΓ του ΟΗΕ, πώς θα τον αποδώσετε;


 
Προτείνω "Τράι Λάι", αφού το πάμε μεταγραμματισμό απ' τα αγγλικά.


----------



## nickel (Aug 29, 2011)

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/9/95/Trygve_lie.ogg

Τον *Τρίγκβε Λι*;!


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 29, 2011)

Αστείο υποτίθεται ότι ήταν.


----------



## nickel (Aug 29, 2011)

Ναι, αλλά χωρίς φατσούλα, μπορεί να σε καταλάβω εγώ, αλλά όχι ο περαστικός.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 29, 2011)

dharvatis said:


> Είναι άφωνο το "e", σωστά; Φαντάζομαι "Λι"...


qed :)


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 29, 2011)

nickel said:


> Ναι, αλλά χωρίς φατσούλα, μπορεί να σε καταλάβω εγώ, αλλά όχι ο περαστικός.


 
Απορία: πώς ξεχώριζαν το χιούμορ -ή την απόπειρά του- πριν το 2000; Είμαστε έρμαιο των φατσουλών;


----------



## dharvatis (Aug 29, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> qed :)


Α, όχι, δεν το θεωρώ demonstrated   Πες παρακάτω!



Hellegennes said:


> Απορία: πώς ξεχώριζαν το χιούμορ -ή την απόπειρά του- πριν το 2000; Είμαστε έρμαιο των φατσουλών;


LOL, ROFL και :-D


----------



## Costas (Aug 30, 2011)

1. Από το τζιν/τζην και το μπιτ/μπητ πηδήξαμε στα κύρια ονόματα, που είναι άλλη συζήτηση.

2. Η διαφορά γραφής Li/Lee στα κινέζικα ονόματα είναι διαφορά όχι ημών των Ελλήνων ή των Αμερικανών [αλήθεια, με την ίδια λογική δεν θα 'πρεπε και οι Αμερικανοί να τρέπουν όλα τα Li σε Lee, και οι Γάλλοι όλα τα Lee σε Li?] αλλά των συστημάτων μεταγραφής των κινεζικών χαρακτήρων στο λατινικό αλφάβητο. Το αποικιακό Χονγκ Κονγκ και η δυτικότροπη Ταϊβάν μεταγράφουν _οι ίδιοι_ το 李 σε Lee, ενώ η ΛΔΚ σε Li, μολονότι και το σύστημα μεταγραφής στο οποίο εντάσσεται το Li (ήτοι το σύστημα pinyin) σε πολλές άλλες μεταγραφές του αποβλέπει επίσης στην αμερικανική προφορά. Επομένως, όταν εγώ βλέπω Lee καταλαβαίνω ότι ο/η συγκεκριμένος/η είναι από την Ταϊβάν ή το Χονγκ Κονγκ, ενώ όταν βλέπω Li καταλαβαίνω ότι είναι από τη Λαϊκή Κίνα. Η διαφορά αυτή μπορεί να φαντάζει μικρή ["όλοι κιτρινιάρηδες είναι"] αλλά, για να σοβαρευτούμε, είναι τεράστια, ειδικά προκειμένου περί πολιτικών. Αναρωτιέμαι μάλιστα αν ένας ΛαϊκοΚινέζος πολιτικός δεν θα συνοφρυωνόταν αν έβλεπε το όνομά του ως Lee και αντίστοιχα ένας Ταϊβανέζος το όνομά του ως Li/Λι, κάτι που αποφεύγεται με τη λύση Λη/Λι, η οποία μπορεί να φαντάζει πιο ελιτίστικη (έχει ειπωθεί αυτό ανοιχτά) αλλά, στην προκειμένη περίπτωση τουλάχιστον, αποδεικνύεται πιο ταπεινόφρονη, γιατί βλέπει μια διαφορά και με ταπεινοφροσύνη την αναπαράγει, χωρίς να πλανάται ότι τα ξέρει όλα.

Ωστόσο, επιμένω ότι το τζιν/τζην είναι θέμα πολύ πιο σοβαρό από το Λι/Λη.


----------



## nickel (Aug 30, 2011)

Παγιδευτήκαμε δυστυχώς εδώ και στις δύο συζητήσεις, ενώ έχει ανοίξει χωριστό νήμα για το τζιν/τζην.
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?7400-Ομόηχα-ξένης-προέλευσης


----------



## Zazula (Sep 17, 2011)

Hellegennes said:


> Έστω ας πούμε ότι μεταγράφουμε τα βρετανικά τοπωνύμια Alverdiscott και Woolfardisworthy με ένα σύστημα -ας πούμε της απλοποίησης. Θα έχουμε λοιπόν Αλβέρντισκοτ και Γουλφαρντιζγουόρδι. Υποθέτω ότι το σύστημα "αντιστρεψιμότητας" θα τα μετέγραφε Αλβέρντισκοττ και Γουλφάρντιζγουόρδυ ή το ελληνοποιητικό σύστημα θα τα μετέγραφε ως Αλβερδισκώτη και Ουλφαρδισουόρδη. Όλες αυτές οι μεταγραφές είναι άκρως παραπλανητικές γιατί όχι μόνο δεν αποδίδουν σωστά τα τοπωνύμια αλλά σκοτώνουν και την προφορά τους, που είναι Ώλσκοτ και Γούλζρυ (ναι, είναι τίγκα στο άηχο γράμμα -5 στην σειρά: verdi και fardi και το δεύτερο έχει άλλα 4!).





Hellegennes said:


> Βασικά έγραψα Ώλσκοτ και Γούλζρυ για την προσέγγιση στην φωνητική, μιας και αυτή η γραφή έχει να κάνει μόνο με το πώς ακούγονται και όχι με το πώς γράφονται. Ξέχασα να συμπεριλάβω κι ένα από τα αγαπημένα μου: ο Τάμεσης του Λονδίνου προφέρεται Τέμζ, όμως ο ομώνυμος ποταμός του Κονέκτικατ προφέρεται Θέιμς -και οι δυο γράφονται Thames, φυσικά. Ή τι να κάνουμε με το Γκρήνουιτς που υποτίθεται ότι έχει αποδοθεί με φωνητική αντιστρεψιμότητα όταν στην πραγματικότητα αυτή θα ήταν Γκρίνιτς (Γκρένιτς για τους Αμερικάνους);
> Γενικά, στα αγγλικά τοπωνύμια γίνεται πανικός. Συν τοις άλλοις, υπάρχουν και οι διαφορές στις προφορές μεταξύ Αμερικάνων και Βρετανών -κυρίως, αλλά όχι μόνο μεταξύ αυτών. Π.χ. το Hudson προφέρεται Χόντ-σον από Βρετανούς και Χάτσον από Αμερικάνους.
> Γι' αυτό λέω ότι δεν μπορεί να υπάρξει μια κοινή απάντηση για όλα αλλά να αντιμετωπίζονται ανά περίπτωση.


Περί τοπωνυμίων κττ:
Worcester = Γούστερ
Και Stuart και Hampshire
Βρετανικά τοπωνύμια


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 17, 2011)

Ενδιαφέροντα τοπίκια. Σαν κάτοικος του Hampshire, μπορώ να επιβεβαιώσω ότι προφέρεται Χάμπσερ κι εκείνο το -ερ είναι όπως στα όνοματα σε -er (π.χ. toner, miller, killer, κτλ).


----------



## Zazula (Sep 17, 2011)

dharvatis said:


> Δεν χρειάζεται να ξέρεις πώς γράφεται στα Αγγλικά, αλλά ψάχνεις και βρίσκεις πώς γράφεται στα Ελληνικά, όπως θα έκανες με οποιαδήποτε λέξη που ακούς για πρώτη φορά (στην ιδανική βέβαια περίπτωση κάποιου ονόματος στο οποίο έχουμε συμφωνήσει, και δεν συζητάμε ακόμη αν είναι Γκαίτε ή Γκέτε...). Άρα λοιπόν πρόβλημα δεν υπάρχει. Υπάρχει όμως το πλεονέκτημα που ανέφερα, της διευκόλυνσης αυτού που ξέρει ή μπορεί να βρει το πρωτότυπο.


Μια τέτοια προσέγγιση θα είχε νόημα μόνο στην περίπτωση που θα υπήρχε κάποιο εξόχως ενημερωμένο λεξικό ξενικών κύριων ονομάτων. Περίπτωση την οποία θεωρώ απίθανη. (Εδώ ούτε με τα απ' αρχαιότητος ελληνικά δεν βγάζουμε άκρη: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...φραστικές-γκάφες&p=53188&viewfull=1#post53188...)


----------



## dharvatis (Sep 17, 2011)

Καταλαβαίνω την ένσταση, αλλά υπάρχουν κι άλλες πηγές αναφοράς εκτός από τα λεξικά - ιδίως σήμερα. Για να εντοπίσουμε το πρόβλημα όμως: με την αρχή της αντιστρεψιμότητας, θα δυσκολευτεί αυτός που θέλει να γράψει στα Ελληνικά ένα ξένο όνομα αλλά 1) δεν μιλά τη γλώσσα προέλευσης ή δεν ξέρει πώς γράφεται το όνομα στη γλώσσα αυτή και 2) δεν το έχει δει ποτέ γραμμένο στα Ελληνικά. Προφανώς, θα κάνει αυτό που κάνουμε όλοι όταν ακούμε μια λέξη που δεν υπάρχει στο λεξικό ("Γεια σας, είμαι ο κ. Τσιλληβύθρης" "Χάρηκα. Πώς γράφεται το όνομά σας;")


----------



## Zazula (Mar 27, 2012)

Μετά το _Μομ_, η επόμενη άσκηση αντιστρεψιμότητας αφορά το *Haüy*.


----------



## nickel (Mar 27, 2012)

Να δω εγώ πώς θα τον στρέψουμε πριν τον αντιστρέψουμε.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 27, 2012)

Σε βιβλίο των εκδόσεων Τραυλός το βρήκα *Αϋί*. Εάν απλογραφούμε συστηματικά, τότε γράφουμε _*Αϊί*_. Τρόπο να διασφαλιστεί η αντιστρεψιμότητα δεν μπορώ να φανταστώ — γι' αυτό και το κατέθεσα ως επιπλέον επιχείρημα για την της περί ης ο λόγος φενάκη.


----------



## nickel (Mar 27, 2012)

Κρίμα. Ήθελα να κάνω λογοπαίγνιο με το «Ah oui». Γιατί εγώ θα το μετέγραφα Αουί. Αλλά και τον κύριο Hue θα τον είχα κάνει Ου αντί να προβληματίζομαι ανάμεσα σε Υ και Ι.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 27, 2012)

Η πλάκα είναι ότι οι ρωσόφωνοι δεν το μεταγράφουν απλώς _ου _αλλά _γιου _(ю)! Άσε που κοτσάρουν και το _γκ_ (г) στον Haüy για τη δασύτητα...


----------



## Thanasis_P (Mar 27, 2012)

Διάβασα με προσοχή το νήμα (και ανάλογους προβληματισμούς σε παρόμοιες σελίδες) και κατέληξα στο συμπέρασμα ότι το ζήτημα είναι προς το παρόν άλυτο. Ένας από τους βασικότερους λόγους είναι ότι δεν υπάρχει φωνητική αντιστοίχιση μεταξύ πολλών γλωσσών, αλλά ακόμα και στην ίδια γλώσσα υπάρχουν αποκλίσεις που οφείλονται στο ότι μιλιέται σε περιοχές που απέχουν μεταξύ τους. Αυτό που μπορεί να γίνει (και που γίνεται) είναι να δείχνουμε μια σχετική ανοχή και να μη διορθώνουμε το "Τζωρτζ" σε "Τζορτζ" και αντίστροφα. Εγώ χαμογελώ όταν βλέπω "Δοστογιέφσκη" αλλά το αποδέχομαι καθώς έχω δει μεγαλύτερα (και σύγχρονα) ολισθήματα. Εκείνο που με προβληματίζει είναι η αλφαβητική ταξινόμηση στη βιβλιοθήκη, όταν το ένα βιβλίο γράφει "Όστεν", το άλλο "Ώστεν" και ένα τρίτο Austen (Άουστεν μέχρι τώρα δε μου έτυχε).

Με αφορμή το σχόλιο #44 είδα ότι είναι εξίσου δύσκολο να χειριστούμε και ονόματα που θα φαινόταν προφανής η μεταφορά τους. Μια ξένη "Άννα" δεν θα μπορούσε να κλιθεί και θα δημιουργούσε πρόβλημα δίπλα σε μια Ελληνίδα, ακόμα κι αν γινόταν "Άνα". Δεν θα μπορούσα να γράφω σε μια πρόταση "της Άννας" και στην επόμενη "της Άν(ν)α". (Εδώ δεν τολμώ να κλίνω το ελληνικότατο "Χάρις" δίπλα στο επίθετο).

Είναι προφανές ότι δεν είναι δυνατό να εφαρμόσουμε τον κώδικα του διεθνούς φωνητικού αλφαβήτου μέσα σε ένα κείμενο, ακόμα και σε υποσημειώσεις, μια και είναι πολύ σύνθετος. Εύκολα θα δει κανείς ότι δεν είναι μόνο τα φωνήεντα που συμμετέχουν στο πρόβλημα. Η χρήση των μακρών -η- και -ω- και κάποιες άλλες προτάσεις μπορούν βέβαια να προσφέρουν μια λύση σε μερικές περιπτώσεις. Εκείνο που θα δημιουργούσε όμως μια μεγαλύτερη αναστάτωση είναι η αντιστροφή από μια γλώσσα σε άλλη μέσω τρίτης. Για παράδειγμα, το να μεταφέρω μια λέξη από τα αγγλικά στα ελληνικά και ένας Γάλλος να προσπαθήσει να τη μεταφέρει στα γαλλικά. Ένα τέτοιο "ταξίδι" κι ακόμα μεγαλύτερο (σε περισσότερες γλώσσες) θα είχε τον κίνδυνο να γυρίσει η λέξη στη βάση της αγνώριστη, κάτι σαν το "σπασμένο τηλέφωνο".

Θα ήταν πολύ ενδιαφέρον αν άκουγα την προφορά της πόλης μιας εξωτικής χώρας από έναν ιθαγενή και να τη συγκρίνω με τον τρόπο που την προφέρω, βάσει των λατινικών φθόγγων που έχω μπροστά μου. Αντίστοιχα, θα ήμουν περίεργος να δω σε καμιά δεκαριά ετερόκλητες γλώσσες τα γράμματα (λατινικά και μη) που θα χρησιμοποιούσαν για την απόδοση π.χ. της λέξης "δυόσμος" (παρεμπιπτόντως υπάρχει κύριο όνομα Diosmakis) και το κυριότερο να ακούσω την προφορά τους (μια και τα γράμματα στις περισσότερες από αυτές δε θα τα αναγνώριζα).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 27, 2012)

Thanasis_P said:


> Μια ξένη "Άννα" δεν θα μπορούσε να κλιθεί...


Γιατί;


----------



## Thanasis_P (Mar 27, 2012)

Αν κλίνω το ξένο "Άννα" θα πρέπει να κλίνω και το "Νταϊάνα", ενδεχομένως και το "Παύλοβα". Μου είναι δύσκολο να καθορίσω τα όρια, γι' αυτό θα προτιμούσα να τα αφήσω όλα άκλιτα. Το "θα μπορούσε" είναι εντελώς υποκειμενικό.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 27, 2012)

Για αυτό έχουμε συζητήσει εδώ: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?1791-%CE%9F%CE%B9-%CF%83%CF%84%CE%AC%CF%87%CF%84%CE%B5%CF%82-%CF%84%CE%B7%CF%82-%CE%86%CE%BD%CF%84%CE%B6%CE%B5%CE%BB%CE%B1(%CF%82)-%CE%BA%CE%B1%CE%B9-%CF%84%CE%BF-%CF%87%CE%B1%CE%BC%CF%8C%CE%B3%CE%B5%CE%BB%CE%BF-%CF%84%CE%B7%CF%82-%CE%A4%CE%B6%CE%BF%CE%BA%CF%8C%CE%BD%CF%84%CE%B1%CF%82 και εδώ: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?2960-Όλες-είναι-άκλιτες-εκτός-απ-τη-μαμά


----------



## Thanasis_P (Mar 27, 2012)

Όντως. Το ανέφερα προηγουμένως εν παρόδω.


----------



## Earion (Mar 28, 2012)

Thanasis_P said:


> Αν κλίνω το ξένο "Άννα" θα πρέπει να κλίνω και το "Νταϊάνα"



Σου φτιάχνει η γυναίκα σου φαγητά με τις συνταγές της Νταϊάνα Κόχυλα;

Σου φτιάχνει η γυναίκα σου φαγητά με τις συνταγές της Νταϊάνας Κόχυλα;


----------



## nickel (Mar 28, 2012)

Με άλλα λόγια, Θανάση, το δικαίωμα της αυτοδιάθεσης σού επιτρέπει να γράφεις «η πρωτεύουσα του Μεξικό» και «της πριγκίπισσας Νταϊάνα» — μέχρι να έρθει η στιγμή που το κείμενό σου θα το επιμεληθεί ο Earion ή ο nickel.
:inno:


----------



## Thanasis_P (Mar 28, 2012)

Earion said:


> Σου φτιάχνει η γυναίκα σου φαγητά με τις συνταγές της Νταϊάνα Κόχυλα;
> 
> Σου φτιάχνει η γυναίκα σου φαγητά με τις συνταγές της Νταϊάνας Κόχυλα;



Ακριβώς αυτό με προβληματίζει. Μελέτησα (και μελετώ) προσεκτικά το νήμα που προανέφερε ο *Zazula *και βλέπω ότι τα όρια είναι θολά. Όταν σχηματίσω μια πιο ολοκληρωμένη γνώμη, θα αποπειραθώ να επιχειρηματολογήσω εκεί.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 28, 2012)

Thanasis_P said:


> Αν κλίνω το ξένο "Άννα" θα πρέπει να κλίνω και το "Νταϊάνα", ενδεχομένως και το "Παύλοβα". Μου είναι δύσκολο να καθορίσω τα όρια, γι' αυτό θα προτιμούσα να τα αφήσω όλα άκλιτα. Το "θα μπορούσε" είναι εντελώς υποκειμενικό.


Πάντως, «της Κόχυλας» δεν θα γράψεις ποτέ, άρα ούτε και «της Παύλοβας».


----------



## Thanasis_P (Mar 28, 2012)

Κι απ' ότι αναφέρθηκε στο άλλο νήμα ούτε "της Βουγιουκλάκης". Κάποια βέβαια δεν τα γνωρίζω, πιθανότατα να είναι στην ονομαστική, αλλά με τα επώνυμα ποτέ δεν ξέρεις...


----------



## nickel (Mar 28, 2012)

Περιέργως, κανένας δεν έχει ρωτήσει ακόμα: Πάβλοβα ή Παύλοβα;


----------



## Thanasis_P (Mar 28, 2012)

Αν και προηγουμένως έγραψα "Παύλοβα", νομίζω ότι το "Πάβλοβα" υπακούει περισσότερο στους κανόνες.


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 28, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Πάντως, «της Κόχυλας» δεν θα γράψεις ποτέ, άρα ούτε και «της Παύλοβας».



Χμμ... Η Κόχυλα είναι ήδη γενική, είναι η κόρη του Κόχυλα, ενώ η Πάβλοβα είναι ονομαστική, γιατί να μην έχει γενική;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 28, 2012)

Και η Παύλοβα/Πάβλοβα γενική είναι, είναι η γυναίκα/κόρη του Παβλόφ. :)


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 28, 2012)

Δεν νομίζω ότι είναι γενική. Είναι όπως λέμε εμείς η Γιώργαινα, η Κώσταινα. Αυτά έχουν κανονική γενική. Έτσι νομίζω ότι είναι και η Πάβλοβα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 28, 2012)

Το Γιώργαινα θα ήταν το Πάβλοβνα: Павлова, Анна Павловна


----------



## nickel (Mar 28, 2012)

Δεν έχει σημασία αν είναι ή δεν είναι γενική. Αν θα κλίνει ο Έλληνας το όνομα, θα το κάνει επειδή έχει την κατάληξη _-α, -η, -ο_ (Μεξικό, Μεξικού) που του θυμίζουν ελληνική κατάληξη. Δεν θα κάνει γλωσσολογική έρευνα για να βρει την προέλευση της λέξης.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 28, 2012)

Που σημαίνει τι ακριβώς για το παράδειγμα της Πάβλοβα;


----------



## nickel (Mar 28, 2012)

Ότι, αν ακολουθήσει την τάση εξελληνισμού της κλίσης, θα λέγαμε «της Πάβλοβας».


----------



## Philip (Mar 28, 2012)

Στα ρωσικά Павлова (δηλ. η Μίσσιζ/Μις Πάβλοφ) είναι ονομαστική, και έχει γενική Павловой. Δεν καταλαβαίνω για ποιο λόγο θα πρέπει να είναι γενική στα Ελληνικά.


----------



## Thanasis_P (Mar 28, 2012)

Πάντως η γενική του Павлов είναι Павлова. Ίσως αυτό μπερδεύει λίγο τα πράγματα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 28, 2012)

nickel said:


> Ότι, αν ακολουθήσει την τάση εξελληνισμού της κλίσης, θα λέγαμε «της Πάβλοβας».


Μα τότε δεν θα έπρεπε να μας ενοχλούν όσοι λένε «της Κόχυλας».

Για την Πάβλοβα (θα έπρεπε κτγμ να) ισχύει ό,τι ακριβώς για την Κόχυλα. Είναι τύπος ονομαστικής που προέρχεται από τη γενική του αρσενικού --αλλά αυτό δεν μας ενδιαφέρει για το θηλυκό επώνυμο. Σημασία έχει ότι όπως η Κόχυλα μένει άκλιτη, έτσι θα πρέπει να μένει και η Πάβλοβα (αφού αυτόν τον τύπο μεταφέραμε στα ελληνικά). Όποιος δει το Παβλοβόι, θα πρέπει να ξέρει οτι στα ελληνικά μεταφέρεται ως της Πάβλοβα. Άκλιτο.

Το Πάβλοβνα, πάλι, είναι άλλο πράγμα. Ισχύει ό,τι για τη Γιώργαινα, επομένως: Της Άννας Πάβλοβνας Πάβλοβα. Νομίζω. Εκτός αν έχω μπερδευτεί πέρα από κάθε ελπίδα ξεμπερδέματος.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 28, 2012)

Εμένα δεν μου φαίνεται περίεργη η γενική "Πάβλοβας" αλλά θα με προβλημάτιζε η γενική της σαιξπηρικής Τιτάνια. Βασικά το θέμα κάνει κύκλους. Η Αλάσκα της Αλάσκας, αλλά η Αριζόνα και η Φλόριντα; To Κολοράντο του Κολοράντου; Η Ιντιάνα της Ιντιάνας; Το Τέξας του Τέξαντος;


----------



## nickel (Mar 28, 2012)

Όταν λέμε «της Αλίκης Βουγιουκλάκης» κάνουμε ένα φυσιολογικό λάθος, επειδή ξεχνάμε για μια στιγμή ότι η «Βουγιουκλάκη» είναι ήδη στη γενική. Είναι ένα λάθος που δεν (μπορούμε να) κάνουμε π.χ. με το «ου» του «Γιώργου Ευθυμίου». Ωστόσο, στην περίπτωση της Πάβλοβας δεν έχουμε καμιά υποχρέωση να ξέρουμε ότι το -α είναι γενική αρσενικού ονόματος. Για μας θα πάρει το ρόλο της κατάληξης του θηλυκού όπως και το -α της _Γκάνας_.




Hellegennes said:


> Εμένα δεν μου φαίνεται περίεργη η γενική "Πάβλοβας" αλλά θα με προβλημάτιζε η γενική της σαιξπηρικής Τιτάνια. Βασικά το θέμα κάνει κύκλους. Η Αλάσκα της Αλάσκας, αλλά η Αριζόνα και η Φλόριντα; To Κολοράντο του Κολοράντου; Η Ιντιάνα της Ιντιάνας; Το Τέξας του Τέξαντος;


Δεν γίνεται με κανόνες. Με την προσωπική μας αισθητική γίνεται και εξελίσσεται.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 28, 2012)

nickel said:


> Όταν λέμε «της Αλίκης Βουγιουκλάκης» κάνουμε ένα φυσιολογικό λάθος, επειδή ξεχνάμε για μια στιγμή ότι η «Βουγιουκλάκη» είναι ήδη στη γενική. Είναι ένα λάθος που δεν (μπορούμε να) κάνουμε π.χ. με το «ου» του «Γιώργου Ευθυμίου». Ωστόσο, στην περίπτωση της Πάβλοβας δεν έχουμε καμιά υποχρέωση να ξέρουμε ότι το -α είναι γενική αρσενικού ονόματος. Για μας θα πάρει το ρόλο της κατάληξης του θηλυκού όπως και το -α της _Γκάνας_.


Ένα τέτοιο ζήτημα είχα αντιμετωπίσει με το γυναικείο επώνυμο Μοίρα (υπάρχουν λ.χ. στη Βιβλιονέτ δύο Ελληνίδες συγγραφείς και μία μεταφράστρια με αυτό το επώνυμο)· πώς κάνει στη γενική;


----------



## nickel (Mar 28, 2012)

Zazula said:


> πώς κάνει στη γενική;


Αφού υπάρχουν και πέντε άνδρες με επώνυμο _Μοίρας_...


----------



## Philip (Mar 28, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Είναι τύπος ονομαστικής που προέρχεται από τη γενική του αρσενικού



νομίζω ότι συμπίπτει, όχι ότι προέρχεται. Αν δεν κάνω λάθος, που δεν είναι απίθανο να κάνω:)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 28, 2012)

Μπα, πιθανότερο να κάνω εγώ λάθος... :)


----------



## Zazula (Mar 28, 2012)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eastern_Slavic_naming_customs#Family_name_.28surname.29

Grammatically, most Russian surnames are possessive adjectives; the surname-nouns (_Lebed'_ - literally "the swan") or attributive adjectives (_Tolstoy_ - literally "fat" in an archaic form) are infrequent, and they are mainly adopted from other languages. The surnames ending in _-ov_, _-ev_, _-in_ are short forms of possessive adjectives, the ones ending in -sky are full forms.
The ending _-enko_ is of Ukrainian origin, and used in both genders. The Ukrainian politician Yulia Tymoshenko is an example.
As all Russian adjectives, they have different forms depending on gender—for example, the wife of Борис Ельцин (Boris Yel'tsin) is Наина Ельцин_а_ (Naina Yel'tsin_a_). Note that this change of grammatical gender is a characteristic of Slavic languages, and is not considered to be changing the name received from a woman's father or husband (compare the equivalent rule in Czech or Polish). The correct transliteration of such feminine names in English is debated: sometimes women's names are given in their original form, sometimes in the masculine form (technically incorrect but now more widely recognized).
Russian surnames usually end in _-ov_ (_-ova_ for female); _-ev_ (_-eva_); _-in_ (_-ina_). Ukrainian surnames generally end with -enko, -ko, -uk, and -ych (these endings do not change based on gender). The ending _-skiy_ or _-sky_ (_-skaya_) is common in both Russia and Ukraine.
The majority of Russian surnames are produced from personal names (Sergeyev — Sergey's son; Vasilyev — Vasiliy's son; etc.). Many surnames originate from names of animals and birds (Lebedev — Swan's Son; Korovin — Cow's Son; etc.), which have long ago been used as additional personal names or nicknames. Many other surnames have their origin in people's professions and crafts (Kuznetsov — Smith's son). In the nineteenth and early twentieth centuries _-off_ has been commonly used in place of _-ov_ when spelling Russian surnames in foreign languages such as French (e.g., the Smirnoff brand).


----------



## nickel (Mar 28, 2012)

Philip said:


> Στα ρωσικά Павлова (δηλ. η Μίσσιζ/Μις Πάβλοφ) είναι ονομαστική, και έχει γενική Павловой. Δεν καταλαβαίνω για ποιο λόγο θα πρέπει να είναι γενική στα Ελληνικά.



Που κλίνεται στα ρώσικα αλλά δεν κάνει να το κλίνουμε εμείς; Είναι σαν να λέμε «η γραμματέα», που όμως δεν κάνει στη γενική «της γραμματέας»;

Είναι, ας πούμε, σαν την Άννα Νταλάρα;


----------



## sarant (Mar 29, 2012)

Παλιά, που ήμασταν αγράμματοι, κλινότανε η Άννα Πάβλοβα (της Άννας Πάβλοβας). Είναι όπως τα βυζαντινά: την Άννα Κομνηνή θα την κλίνεις ή την Παλαιολογίνα.


----------



## Themis (Mar 29, 2012)

Πολύ σωστά το υπενθυμίζεις, sarant. Αλλά ας το σπρώξουμε πιο κοντά μας χρονολογικά. Η προσωπική μου εμπειρία από την Κρήτη είναι ότι, όσο τουλάχιστον υπήρχε το παραδοσιακό χωριό (δηλαδή μέχρι πολύ πρόσφατα), _κανένα_ θηλυκό επώνυμο δεν λεγόταν από τους ίδιους τους κατοίκους άκλιτο, όσο κι αν παραγόταν από το επώνυμο του άντρα για τις παντρεμένες (και βέβαια το πατρογονικό για τις ανύπαντρες). Οι τύποι που σχηματίζονταν ήταν απολύτως ομαλοί κλιτικά. Για να αναφέρω παραδείγματα, θα πρέπει να διευκρινίσω ότι τα περισσότερα επώνυμα ήταν γραμμένα στα επίσημα χαρτιά με το "-άκης", αλλά αυτό σπανιότατα λεγόταν μεταξύ τους. Κουντουράκης=Κουντούρης, εξού Κουντούραινα (της Κουντούραινας). Μπερβανάκης=Μπερβανής, εξού Μπερβανίνα (της Μπερβανίνας). Ποντικάκης=Ποντίκης, εξού Ποντίκαινα (της Ποντίκαινας). Κατσουλάκης=Κατσούλης, εξού Κατσούλαινα (της Κατσούλαινας). Επίσης, όποτε υπήρχε κίνδυνος σύγχυσης και χρειαζόταν μαζί με το όνομα να ειπωθεί και το επώνυμο, γινόταν πολύ συχνά συμφυρμός επωνύμου και ονόματος, με μορφή _πάντοτε_ κλιτή (Κουντουρομαρία, Κατσουλόχρυση κτλ.). Έχω την εντύπωση, αλλά όχι τη βεβαιότητα (ποτέ δεν το έψαξα), ότι η καθιέρωση του άκαμπτα κτητικού και άκλιτου επωνύμου των γυναικών είναι προϊόν του μπουρζουάδικου πολιτισμού των πόλεων και της καθιέρωσης των δελτίων ταυτότητας στη δεκαετία του 1930 - κάτι που σήμαινε ότι όποιος δεν τηρούσε ευλαβικά το καταγραμμένο επώνυμο θα είχε μεγάλους μπελάδες με τη γραφειοκρατία. Το σημείο αναφοράς για την ταυτοποίηση του προσώπου έπαυε να είναι η τοπική κοινότητα και γινόταν το απόμακρο κράτος. Θα με ενδιέφερε να ακούσω γνώμες όσων γνωρίζουν περισσότερα, και μάλιστα με ευρύτερη τοπική εμβέλεια.

Edit: Συνειδητοποιώ ότι βρίσκομαι σε άσχετο νήμα. Αμάρτησα και μετανοώ, αλλά τι να κάνω τώρα, να το σβήσω;


----------



## daeman (Mar 29, 2012)

Γνώμη γι' αυτό που μου ζητάς εγώ δεν την κατέχω, μα έχω φίλη καρδιακή, τη λένε Ευαγγελιστή, εκ του πατρός της,
κι έχει τραβήξει ουκ ολίγα από τη γραφειοκρατία: *-ού* όπως παλιά ή *-ή* όπως ήθελε από παλιά; Έχει μαλλιάσει η γλώσσα της να εξηγεί.

Και καλά να θυμηθείς την Ποντίκαινα και την Κατσούλαινα (στην ίδια παράγραφο; ), μα την Κουντουρομαρία πώς τηνε βάνει ο νους σου;


----------



## Themis (Mar 29, 2012)

Δαεμάνε, η τιτανομεγιστοτεράστια πλάκα είναι ότι οι Ποντίκηδες και οι Κατσούληδες είχαν έχθρα εξαιτίας ενός _τραυματισμού _από παρεξήγηση σε πανηγύρι της δεκαετίας του 1930. Κι επειδή εγώ ο άσχετος μπόμπιρας πρωτευουσιάνος εμπλεκόμουνα λόγω σογιών, είχα ρητή εντολή να μην περνάω από έναν δρόμο του χωριού στη δεκαετία του 1960, γιατί υπήρχε περίπτωση να με σκοτώσουν. Εγώ βέβαια δεν καταλάβαινα τίποτα και δεν θυμόμουνα Χριστό. Πέρασα και χαιρέτησα ευγενέστατα μια γριά, που είχε απομείνει μόνη κι έρμη, κι εκείνη με κοίταξε φαρμακερά, μπήκε στο σπίτι της και έκλεισε την πόρτα με πάταγο. 'Οποιος δεν έχει διαβάσει τον _Αστερίξ στην Κορσική_ δεν μπορεί να καταλάβει.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Mar 29, 2012)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## nickel (May 23, 2012)

Ο Νίκος Σαραντάκος γράφει σήμερα για τον _σοβινισμό_ (όπου έχει μάλιστα την καλοσύνη να αναφερθεί πολύ θετικά στον παρόν νήμα). Τι σύμπτωση! Καθώς ξεφύλλιζα χτες τις μπλε σελίδες στο μέσο του ΛΝΕΓ 2012, έπεσα πάνω στην παρακάτω παράγραφο:

ΟΡΘΟΓΡΑΦΙΑ ΠΑΡΑΓΩΓΩΝ ΑΠΟ ΞΕΝΑ ΚΥΡΙΑ ΟΝΟΜΑΤΑ

Φρόυντ : _φροϊδικός_ ή _φροϋδικός_;
Ντε Γκωλ: _γκολικός_ ή _γκωλικός_;
Σκωτία: _σκοτσέζικος_ ή _σκωτσέζικος_;
Βολταίρος: _βολτερικός_ ή _βολταιρικός_;
Όταν το ξένο κύριο όνομα έχει καθιερωθεί να γράφεται με συγκεκριμένη γραφή, εξυπακούεται ότι και το παράγωγό του επίθετο ή ουσιαστικό, για λόγους συστηματικούς, πρέπει να γράφεται με την ίδια γραφή. Συνεπώς:_ φροϋδικός, γκωλικός, σκωτσέζικος, βολταιρικός._ Αντιθέτως, όταν το κύριο όνομα από το οποίο παράγεται μια λέξη δεν είναι γνωστό ή δεν έχει καθιερωθεί με ορισμένη γραφή στα Ελληνικά, το παράγωγο γράφεται με την απλούστερη γραφή, π.χ._ σοβινισμός_ (το κύριο όνομα_ Chauvin_ δεν πέρασε στα Ελληνικά, ώστε να γραφεί_ σωβινισμός_), _λιντσάρω_ (δεν είναι ευρέως γνωστός ο νόμος του_ Lynch,_ ώστε να γραφεί_ λυντσάρω_),_ μποϊκοτάζ/μποϊκοτάρω_ (δεν είναι γνωστός ο Ιρλανδός κτηματίας James Boycott, ώστε να γραφεί_ μποϋκοτάζ)_ κ.ά.

Τι καταλαβαίνουμε; Αν διαβάσουμε τις πέντε παραγράφους που προηγούνται, σχετικά με την αντιστρεψιμότητα, θα καταλάβουμε ότι πρέπει να μεταγράψουμε τα κύρια ονόματα σε _Σωβέν_ και _Λυντς_. Εκεί δεν μετράει τι είναι ευρέως γνωστό και τι όχι. Αν όμως γράψουμε το παράγωγο, πρέπει να χρησιμοποιήσουμε το «διασημόμετρο» και, αν κρίνουμε ότι το κύριο όνομα είναι γνωστό, μεταγράφουμε με αντιστρεψιμότητα, αν όχι, απλοποιούμε. Για λόγους συστηματικούς πάντα.
:)


----------



## bernardina (May 23, 2012)

Εγώ, πάλι έχω ένα άλλο ψιλοπροβληματάκι: Τον Χιουμ, για παράδειγμα, θα τον πω Σκο(ω)τσέζο φιλόσοφο όπως κάνει η Βίκι; Αμ' έλα που προτιμώ το _Σκώτος!_ Κι εκεί το όμικρον δεν κολλάει με τίποτα γιατί γίνεται έρεβος...

(Και σε βιβλίο που διαδραματίζεται το 1800φεύγα, η επιμελήτρια μού διόρθωσε όλους τους Σκώτους και τους έκανε Σκοτσέζους. Τούρκος έγινα! :devil: 
Όπως και να το κάνουμε, η κατάληξη -έζος, -έζα είναι ένα κλικ πιο κάτω στο ρέτζιστερ. Όχι;


----------



## sarant (May 23, 2012)

Δεν το καταλαβαίνω, δεν το καταλαβαίνω. Θα γράψω τάχα "μακιαβελλικός"; Ή δεν έχει καθιερωθεί με δύο λάμδα ο Μακιαβέλλι;


----------



## periglwssio (May 25, 2012)

Συγχαρητήρια για το τόσο αναλυτικό και διαφωτιστικό άρθρο. Λυπάμαι που το διάβασα με τόση καθυστέρηση. Δεν έχω προλάβει ακόμη να δω όλα τα σχόλια. Θέλω να ρωτήσω για το όνομα _Λυόν _/ _Λυών_. Θα απλογραφηθεί αφού το ωμέγα δεν εξασφαλίζει αντιστρεψιμότητα ή μήπως θα θεωρηθεί αυτή η γραφή μία από τις καθιερωμένες, που δεν αλλάζουν, σαν το (κλιτό όμως) _Πολωνία_; Ευχαριστώ.


----------



## nickel (May 26, 2012)

Όταν διατηρείς την εξελληνισμένη μορφή, θα πεις _η Λυών - της Λυώνος_. Όταν όμως βλέπω στη Wikipedia να γράφουν «της Λυών», λέω «Φίλε, δεν το αξίζεις το λόγιό σου. Σου πρέπει “της Λιόν”». Αυτή η απλοποίηση υπάρχει μόνο στο Μείζον και η σχέση με την παραδοσιακή γραφή είναι 743-608 γκουγκλιές, αλλά η πλάστιγγα γέρνει προς την απλοποίηση κυρίως λόγω ποδοσφαιρικών ιστοσελίδων. Μορούμε λοιπόν να μιλήσουμε για διχασμένη κατάσταση, όπου η διάκριση παραδοσιακό-απλοποιημένο γίνεται θεματική: το λόγιο, κλινόμενο, σε ιστορικά κείμενα, ας πούμε, και το άλλο σε ποδοσφαιρικά. Δεν ξέρω τι κάνουν τα ταξιδιωτικά, μπορεί να 'ναι και μοιρασμένα. Αξίζει πάντα να κοιτάμε και τα σχολικά βιβλία, να ξέρουμε τι μαθαίνουν σήμερα τα παιδιά για να μας το ξεφουρνίσουν αύριο. Κάποια φορές είναι μοιρασμένα τα ευρήματα. Εδώ είναι όλα «Λυών».


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 10, 2012)

Βασικά μπήκα στο νήμα για να ρωτήσω την γνώμη σας σχετικά με το αν θα μεταφράζατε *Τζορτζ* ή *Γεώργιο* κάποιον *George* (αγγλόγλωσσο). Πριν μπω στο νήμα όμως, πέρασα μια βόλτα από την Βικιπαίδεια, να δω τι λένε τα παιδιά εκεί. Αχταρμάς! Βλέπω άρθρο για τον Τζορτζ Μπους που ενώ αναφέρεται έτσι σε όλο το άρθρο, έχει παιδί τον Τζωρτζ Μπους, ο δε δεύτερος έχει άρθρο Τζορτζ Μπους (Νεότερος) αλλά αναφέρεται παντού στο άρθρο ως Τζωρτζ (το ίδιο κι ο πατέρας του).

Ενδιαφέρουσα αναποφασιστικότητα βλέπω και στο άρθρο για τον Μπιλ Κλίντον, όπου το πλήρες όνομά του αναφέρεται ως Γουίλλιαμ Τζέφφερσον, άρθρο στο οποίο τα διπλά σύμφωνα έχουν την τιμητική τους, αφού κι ο Τζέιμς Κάρτερ αναφέρεται ως Τζίμμυ Κάρτερ. Ωστόσο, παρακάτω βλέπουμε Τζορτζτάουν. Γιατί όχι Τζώρτζταουν; Αδικημένη είναι η Χίλαρι, στο ίδιο άρθρο, αφού εμφανίζεται με σαφώς απλοποιημένη μορφή σε σχέση με τον άντρα της (Χίλαρι αντί, ας πούμε, Χίλλαρυ). Να είναι φαλοκρατικός δάκτυλος; Άλλωστε και η κόρη τους το ίδιο απλοποιημένη εμφανίζεται (Τσέλσι).

Ο, μοντιέ! Ή μήπως ω, μωντιαί;


----------



## SBE (Jul 10, 2012)

Μωντιέ δεν θα ήταν, γιατί το ο είναι βραχύ. 
Ο Γεώργιος που μεταφράζεις είναι μήπως άγιος ή βασιλιάς; Ή είναι κοινός θνητός που ζει ανάμεσά μας τώρα;


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 10, 2012)

Ο Γεώργιος που μεταφράζω είναι σύγχρονος συγγραφέας και κωμικός. Δεν ρωτάω απαραιτήτως για την καθαρευουσιάνικη μορφή του ονόματος. Γεώργιος, Γιώργος, το ίδιο μού κάνει. Ρωτάω για το αν ταιριάζει και πώς το αντιμετωπίζετε εσείς. Υπ΄όψιν ότι το default μου είναι Τζορτζ, απλά αναρωτιέμαι αν θα ήταν καλύτερα να μεταφραστεί, ως ευθέως αντίστοιχο αλλά και ελληνικό όνομα στην βάση του.

Το _μωντιαί_ ήταν χαριτωμενιά.


----------



## Cadmian (Jul 10, 2012)

Κττμγ, το καθαρευουσιάνικο θα ήταν ο εξελληνισμός του Τζορτζ σε Γεώργιο, κι όχι η επιλογή μεταξύ Γεώργιου ή Γιώργου ή Γιωργάκη. Απ' την άλλη όμως, αν πρόκειται για κωμικό κείμενο, ο εξελληνισμός μπορεί να λειτουργήσει θετικά στο όλο κλίμα του κειμένου. Να το κάνει, δηλαδή, ακόμη πιο αστείο.

Το να τον κρατήσεις με λατινικούς χαρακτήρες και στην πρώτη εμφάνιση του ονόματος του να κοτσάρεις μια παρένθεση με την προφορά του ονόματος με ελληνικούς χαρακτήρες έχει αποκλειστεί ως επιλογή;


----------



## daeman (Jul 10, 2012)

...
Γεώργιος Πλύντον
Ιωάννης Αδάμος
Θωμάς Ζεφερυιός
Ιάκωβος Παραφρονυιός
Γιακουμής Μονρόης 
Ιωάννης Κίνσιος Αδάμος
Ανδρέας Ιακωβόπουλος
Μαρτίνος του Μπιούρεν
Γουλλιέλμος Ερρίκος Χαρισιάδης
Ιωάννης Ταϊλέρης
Δημήτριος Νόξης Πόλκας
Ζαχαρίας Ράπτης
Δισεκατομμύριος Πλεονάπτης
Φραγκλίνος Διατρητής
Γιάγκος Μπιουκανάς
Αβραάμ Λινκόλνος
Οδυσσεύς Χορηγίας

Φτάνουν οι πρόεδροι των ΗΠών, πάμε αλλού: 
ο Γεώργιος Στέφενσων, ο Γουάττης, ο Γεώργιος Ασπρέας, ο Γιώργος Χαρισόπουλος, ο Ιωάννης Λεννών. 

Να συνεχίσω ή κατάλαβες πού το πάω, Helle; ;)

Για τον νεότερο που λες πάντως, το πιο ταιριαστό είναι ο Γεώργιος ο Β' ο Βους.

Ένα νήμα με ανάλογο προβληματισμό: Εξελληνισμός εκλατινισμένων κύριων ονομάτων και δυο τρία σχετικά:
Μεταφράζεται το of; 
Ο Ρότζερ Μουρ και ο Ρογήρος Βάκων
Ο Tomás de Torquemada πριν περάσει στη βάση ονομάτων


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 10, 2012)

Cadmian said:


> Το να τον κρατήσεις με λατινικούς χαρακτήρες και στην πρώτη εμφάνιση του ονόματος του να κοτσάρεις μια παρένθεση με την προφορά του ονόματος με ελληνικούς χαρακτήρες έχει αποκλειστεί ως επιλογή;



Αποκλείεται. Είναι υπότιτλοι.



daeman said:


> Να συνεχίσω ή κατάλαβες πού το πάω, Helle; ;)



Όχι, κατάλαβα.


----------



## sarant (Jul 10, 2012)

Γούστο έχουν πάντως ο Χορηγίας και οι άλλοι :)


----------



## MelidonisM (Jul 16, 2012)

Από Άννα Δαμιανίδη _Καλέ ή Καλαί_; με απάντηση Σαραντάκου
http://www.protagon.gr/?i=protagon.el.8emata&id=16887


----------



## nickel (Oct 13, 2012)

Ο Ηλίας Κανέλλης θυμήθηκε τον Τζαίημς Πάρις και τις ταινίες του και κάπου στο άρθρο του έγραψε «Η κρίση έβγαλε στον δρόμο και τιγκάρισε το Κοινοβούλιο με αυτό το “τζαιημσπαρικό” ιδίωμα». Θυμήθηκα την αντίφαση ανάμεσα στον _Μακιαβέλλι_ και τον _μακιαβελικό_ ή το _Μπορντώ_ που επισκεπτόμαστε και το _μπορντό_ που πίνουμε (βλέπε ΛΝΕΓ). Αν θεωρήσουμε ότι το όνομα του υπερπαραγωγού έχει μείνει στην ιστορία με την ορθογραφία της εποχής εκείνης, θα πρέπει και το επίθετο να ακολουθήσει ή μπορούμε να γίνουμε αντιφατικοί και να γράψουμε _τζεϊμσπαρικός_; Έπειτα είδα ότι στη Βικιπαίδεια, σε βιντεοκλάμπ και αλλού έχει γίνει _Τζέιμς Πάρις_ και ηρέμησα ότι μπορούμε να τα απλοποιήσουμε και τα δύο και να μην έχουμε αντίφαση. Ο _Χάρρυ Κλυνν_ πάντως φτιάχνει επίθετο _χαρρυκλυννικός_, να το ξέρετε.


----------



## SBE (Oct 13, 2012)

Πώς έγραφε ο ίδιος ο Πάρις το όνομά του; Αυτό λογικά δεν προηγείται;


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 13, 2012)

Σε σχέση μ' αυτό που λέει η SBE, θα ήθελα κι εγώ να αναφέρω τις χιλιάδες "Μπέτυ" και "Νάνσυ" που κυκλοφορούν στην Ελλάδα. Έχουμε το οξύμωρο να γράφουμε Νάνσι την Αμερικανίδα, αλλά Νάνσυ την Ελληνίδα. Δηλαδή, εμείς μπορεί να επιμένουμε να απλοποιήσουμε ένα όνομα, αλλά ο κάτοχός του δεν γουστάρει απλοποίηση. Π.χ. ο Χάρρυ Κλυνν.


----------



## SBE (Oct 13, 2012)

Όχι και Μπέτυ...
_*Μπέττυ*_


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 13, 2012)

Να μου επιτρέψεις να γνωρίζω μερικές "Μπέτυ".


----------



## SBE (Oct 13, 2012)

Αχ, τι νομίζεις ότι είναι το Β στο SBE;
:)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 13, 2012)

British?


----------



## SBE (Oct 13, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> British?



Προς Θεού, όχι!


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 13, 2012)

SBE said:


> Αχ, τι νομίζεις ότι είναι το Β στο SBE;:)


Δεν είχα σκεφτεί τι μπορεί να είναι :)


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 13, 2012)

SBE said:


> Προς Θεού, όχι!



Έλα, μην κρύβεσαι, *S*outhern *B*ritish *E*xpatriate.


----------



## Marinos (Apr 4, 2013)

Ο Συνήγορος του Πολίτη και η φενάκη της αντιστρεψιμότητας: http://www.synigoros.gr/resources/porisma-elot-2013.pdf και http://www.synigoros.gr/resources/docs/207717.doc


----------



## SBE (Apr 4, 2013)

Το τρέχον μου διαβατηριο πρέπει να είναι το πέμπτο ελληνικό διαβατήριο που έχω. 
Το επίθετό μου είναι γραμμένο με διαφορετικό τρόπο σε καθένα από αυτά. 
Ξεκινήσαμε με λατινικό γράμμα- γραμμα και λατινοπεριποιημένο με διαζευκτικό OU
Μετά ξεχασαμε το γράμμα- γράμμα. 
Μετά πάλι και τα δύο αλλά με διαζευκτικό ΟR
Μετά πάλι μόνο του
Μετα παλι και τα δυο
κι έτσι θα συνεχίζουμε στον αιώνα τον άπαντα. 
Τυχεροί κάτι Έλληνες με επίθετα όπως π.χ. Θωμάς ή και Παπακώστας. 

Εντωμεταξύ δεν έχω ιδέα γιατί ξαφνικά στον 21ο αιώνα κολλήσαμε σε κάτι που το είχαν λύσει κάποιοι απο το 19ο. Κοίταζα παλιότερα κάτι λίστες επιβατών στη νήσο Έλλις για να βρω τον προπάππο μου (δύο ταξίδια στην Αμερική, όπως ανακάλυψα) και όλα τα ονόματα ήταν γραμμένα έτσι ώστε να προφέρονται όσο πιο κοντά στα ελληνικά από έναν δυτυκοευρωπαίο. Και δε νομίζω να γινόταν καμιά τεράστια ανακατωσούρα στα ληξιαρχεία.


----------



## Earion (Apr 4, 2013)

Το έχουμε συζητήσει εδώ: 
*Μεταγραφή ονοματεπωνύμων (GRE > LAT) με διαστάσεις πολιτικές*


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 4, 2013)

Πιστεύω ότι όλα αυτά θα λυθούν όταν όλα τα αναγνωριστικά έγγραφα (ταυτότητες, διαβατήρια, κτλ) γίνουν πλήρως ηλεκτρονικά, θα αναγράφουν το όνομα σε κάποιο σύστημα όπως το IPA, και θα λύνουν το πρόβλημα προφοράς με ηχητική αναπαραγωγή του ονόματος, βάσει της κοινής γραφής τους. Και προς αυτήν την λύση θα κατευθυνθούν όλοι στην επόμενη δεκαετία, μάλλον, λύνοντας έτσι απλά ένα πρόβλημα για το οποίο και άπειρο μελάνι χύνεται -ηλεκτρονικό και μη- και ενέργεια ξοδεύεται και πονοκέφαλοι δημιουργούνται.


----------



## nickel (May 3, 2013)

Η φενάκη της αντιστρεψιμότητας: Το Κονιάκ του Σαράντ. :)




Spoiler



The town of Cognac, in the department of Charente.


----------



## sarant (May 3, 2013)

Του ουδέτερου Σαράντ :)


----------



## Costas (Mar 11, 2014)

Costas said:


> ο Rudolf Heß που έπεσε με αλεξίπτωτο στη Βρετανία και ο Rudolf Höß ο διοικητής του Άουσβιτς, πώς θα διαχωριστούν αν δεν τους γράψουμε Ες και Αις;


Ηλίας Μαγκλίνης (Καθημερινή)
Μου έρχεται πρόχειρα στο μυαλό ο Ρούντολφ Ες, ο διοικητής του στρατοπέδου του Αουσβιτς, ο οποίος, φυλακισμένος όταν ήταν και καθώς περνούσε από δίκη, συνέγραψε μια συγκλονιστική μαρτυρία για όλα όσα έζησε και έπραξε στο πιο εμβληματικό στρατόπεδο εξόντωσης του Δευτέρου Παγκοσμίου Πολέμου. Ο Ες κρίθηκε ένοχος φυσικά και απαγχονίστηκε.

** Το παρόν άρθρο του κ. Ηλία Μαγκλίνη δεν αναφέρεται στον Ρούντολφ Ες (Rudolf Hess, 1894-1987), τον υψηλά ιστάμενο αξιωματούχο του Χίτλερ αλλά στον διοικητή του Αουσβιτς Rudolf Hoess (1901-1947). Στα γερμανικά, το όνομά του γράφεται κανονικά Hoss με τα διαλυτικά πάνω από το ο οπότε προφέρεται όχι «Χος» ή «Ος» αλλά «Χες» ή «Ες». Ο Ρούντολφ Ες του Αουσβιτς δικάστηκε από τους Πολωνούς μέσα στο ίδιο το στρατόπεδο που διοικούσε και απαγχονίστηκε το 1947.

Αυτή λοιπόν είναι η "ευκολία" που μας παρέχει η απλοποίηση!...


----------



## nickel (Mar 11, 2014)

Κοίτα, οι επιλογές είναι οι εξής:
1) α. Ρούντολφ Ες
β. Ρούντολφ Ες (ή όπως αλλιώς προφέρεται)
Με το γερμανικό σε παρένθεση και όση εξήγηση θεωρούμε απαραίτητη.
2) α. Rudolf Hess ή Heß
β. Rudolf Höß ή Höss
Με το ελληνικό μέσα σε παρένθεση για να δείξει ο συντάκτης πώς πιστεύει ότι πρέπει να προφέρεται το όνομα
3) Μόνο το γερμανικό και άσε τον καθένα να το προφέρει όπως θέλει
4) Με την ελληνική μεταγραφή που επιλέγει ο συντάκτης και άσε τον κάθε αναγνώστη να φαντάζεται ό,τι θέλει για το γερμανικό.

Θα παραμείνω πιστός στην επιλογή 1 και ας μαλλιάσει η γλώσσα μου.


----------



## nickel (Apr 2, 2014)

Προχτές έβαλα στα ονόματα το όνομα του νέου πρωθυπουργού της Γαλλίας, του Manuel Valls, που προφέρεται Βαλς, με την υποσημείωση ότι στη Βικιπαίδεια τον μεταγράφουν Βαλλς. Από τη βικιπαιδική σελίδα για τον Βαλλς μεταπήδησα στην ελληνική σελίδα του προηγούμενου πρωθυπουργού, του Ζαν-Μαρκ Ερό. Η σελίδα ακολουθεί αρκετά πιστά το κείμενο της γαλλικής σελίδας και είναι… μνημείο μεταγραφικού παραλογισμού. Επειδή δεν διακρίνεται από συνέπεια, υποθέτω ότι οι διαφορετικές επιλογές ανήκουν σε διαφορετικούς συντάκτες. Προσπάθησα να φανταστώ διάφορα σενάρια παραλογισμού, π.χ.: Να επιχειρήσεις από τα ελληνικά να φανταστείς τα γαλλικά (ιδίως τον Γκωτιέ μην κάνετε τους έξυπνους και πιστέψετε ότι είναι Gaultier). Ή: Να διαβάζεις την ελληνική σελίδα σ’ έναν άλλο, στα ελληνικά, δηλαδή χωρίς γαλλική προφορά, και να ελπίζεις να γράψει ο άλλος «αντιστρέψιμες» μεταγραφές — να ακούει Ερό και να γράφει Αιρώ, Γκοτιέ και να γράφει Γκωτιέ, Ομπρί και να γράφει Ωμπρί ή Ωμπρύ. Τα ονόματα έχουν μεταγραφεί με διαφορετικά συστήματα: διατήρηση των μακρών (Αιρώ, Ζωρζέτ), διατήρηση των διπλών συμφώνων (Ολλάντ, Βαλλό), ή λίγο από το ένα και λίγο από το άλλο, και αρκετά με απλοποίηση. 
*
Πότε θα καταλάβουν στη Βικιπαίδεια ότι το μόνο σύστημα που μπορεί να λειτουργήσει για όλους είναι η απλοποίηση, με το ξένο όνομα να ακολουθεί μέσα σε παρένθεση;*

Επιλογή προς τεκμηρίωση του παραλογισμού


Ζαν-Μαρκ Αιρώ | Jean-Marc Ayrault
Μολεβριέ | Maulévrier 
Σαιν-Ερμπλαίν | Saint-Herblain
Φρανσουά Ολλάντ | François Hollande
Ζωρζέτ Υζενό | Georgette Uzenot
Βύρτσμπουργκ | Wurtzbourg
Ιζαμπέλ | Ysabelle
Μιτεράν | Mitterrand
Σαρλ Γκωτιέ | Charles Gautier
Αλαίν Σενάρ | Alain Chénard
Πελερέν | Pellerin
Ιβόν Σοτάρ | Yvon Chotard
Ζακ Οσιέτ | Jacques Auxiette
Ζαν Γκλαβανί | Jean Glavany
Αρνό Μονμπούρ | Arnaud Montebourg
Νατζάτ Βαλλό-Μπελκασέμ | Najat Vallaud-Belkacem
Μαρτίν Ωμπρί | Martine Aubry
Ζιλ Ρετιέρ | Gilles Retière


----------



## Costas (Apr 15, 2014)

Η λίστα των πλουσιότερων μοντέλων έφερε την Εφορία στο σπίτι της Ζιζέλ Μπ*ί*ντχεν.

Σε ένα όνομα που έχει u, αν ταλαντεύεστε ανάμεσα στο ου και στο υ, διαλέξτε το ου, γιατί αν διαλέξετε το υ θα το δείτε να γίνεται ι! Το θεμιτό δίλημμά σας ανάμεσα στο Ουγκό και στο Υγκό θα κινδυνέψει να γίνει ένα αθέμιτο δίλημμα Ουγκό/Ιγκό, θυσία στο βωμό του ορθογραφικού μπρουταλισμού. Αν έχετε ένα γαλλικό Jules, κάντε το Ζουλ, γιατί αν το κάνετε Ζυλ θα σας το κάνουν Ζιλ όπως Gilles.

Αυτά, πέραν της παρατήρησης του Σαραντάκου για το Εμανυέλ που, αν γραφτεί Εμανιέλ, θα πάθει συνίζηση.


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 15, 2014)

Συμφωνώ απόλυτα μαζί σου ότι το u είναι καλύτερα να αποδίδεται "ου", παρά το πάλαι ποτέ "υ" να γίνεται "ι". Αυτόν τον κανόνα ακολουθώ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 15, 2014)

Πάμε πάλι: :) 

Δηλαδή, το μπρούτο ελληνικό -ου- προσεγγίζει ηχητικά καλύτερα τα Umlaut της Ζιζέλι (επειδή έτσι φαίνεται να προφέρεται στα πορτογαλικά το μικρό της όνομα) Μπίντχεν (ορίστε και η γερμανική απόδοση) από το ελληνικό -ι-;

Παρεμπ, το βραζιλιάνικο Μπίντχεν είναι ακόμη πιο επίπεδο από τα ελληνικά ή ιδέα μου είναι;


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 15, 2014)

Η τελευταία που θα με απασχολούσε στις μεταφράσεις μου είναι η Ζιζέλ. Νομίζω ότι ο Ουγκό και κάποιοι Ζουλ/Ζουλί είναι πιο συχνό πρόβλημα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 15, 2014)

Ζουλιέτ Γκρεκό; Ζουλήξτε τη Ζουλί ή ζηλέψτε τη Ζιλί; Ποιο είναι πιο κοντινό ηχητικά; Ιδού η απορία... (Ο Ουγκό έχει καθιερωθεί έτσι, όπως και ο Ιούλιος Βερν, που ευτυχώς δεν θα γίνει βέβαια ποτέ Ζουλ, οπότε δεν ασχολούμαστε.)


----------



## AoratiMelani (Apr 15, 2014)

Κι εγώ με τη Ζουλιέτ (Ιουλιέτα της καρδιάς μου - τη φαντάζεστε Ιιλιέτα; :laugh: ).

Και να ανοίξουμε ένα νήμα *Τι κάνουμε με τα "καθιερωμένα"* (και τι θα πει "καθιερωμένο", και ποια θεωρούμε "καθιερωμένα").


----------



## sarant (Apr 15, 2014)

Ζουλ δεν θα γράψω, προτιμώ Ζυλ (διότι υπάρχει και Ζιλ, Gilles).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 15, 2014)

Και τη σκούπα, θα τη γράφεις Μήλε, φαντάζομαι; :)


----------



## Earion (Apr 15, 2014)

Γιατί όχι, αν γράφει Ζ*ή*μενς και Φρ*ή*ντριχ; :)


----------



## Costas (Apr 15, 2014)

Μάλλον δεν καταλάβατε ότι μιλούσα ειρωνικά. Ένα δίλημμα Ζουλ/Ζυλ μπορεί να λυθεί ικανοποιητικά διαλέγοντας μια από τις δύο επιλογές, ανάλογα με την περίπτωση. Ένα δίλημμα Ζουλ/Ζιλ απλώς καταδεικνύει το άτοπο της αναγωγής του υ σε ι. Δεν προτείνω λοιπόν το Ζουλ, αλλά το Ζυλ. Απλώς λέω πόσο άστοχο είναι να γίνει Ζιλ, πόσο απομακρυσμένο από το άλλο σκέλος του διλήμματος, το Ζουλ.


----------



## nickel (Apr 15, 2014)

Επανάληψη: 

Υπάρχει
1. μια σχολή που διατηρεί όσο μπορεί τα διπλά και τα μακρά, το υ και το αι στη μεταγραφή (με κάποιες εξαιρέσεις)
2. μια σχολή που καταργεί τα διπλά ενώ τα η, υ, ω, αι τα κάνει ι, ο και ε
3. μια σχολή (Πάπυρος) που καταργεί τα διπλά αλλά διατηρεί τα υπόλοιπα της πρώτης σχολής
και αναδεικνύεται 
4. μια σχολή που καταργεί τα διπλά και τα η, ω, αι, αλλά διατηρεί τα υ

Να τους δώσουμε και ονόματα, για να μη χρειάζεται να κάνουμε ανάλυση κάθε φορά. Να λέμε ας πούμε «εγώ είμαι παπυρικός αντιστρεψιστής», «εγώ είμαι υκρατικός απλογραφιστής».

Στο μεταξύ, πρέπει να πάρουμε θέση στο δίλημμα *Λειψία ή Λιψία*, που δεν έχει σχέση με την απλοποίηση όσο την επιλογή ιστορικής ορθογραφίας.

ΛΝΕΓ και Ορθογραφικό και Μείζον επιλέγουν *Λιψία*. Ο Πάπυρος και η Βικιπαίδεια, *Λειψία*. Νομίζω ότι κι εδώ μπορούμε να διατηρήσουμε τα δύο στρατόπεδα. Εκτός αν εμφανιστεί και Λειπσία.


----------



## Costas (Apr 15, 2014)

Αφήστε εκατό σχολές ν' ανθίσουν!



nickel said:


> Επανάληψη


Πότε το 'χεις ξαναγράψει αυτό; Γιατί έχω χάσει μαθήματα, είχα μείνει στο ότι υπάρχουν μεν ίσως τέσσερις σχολές αλλά στην πραγματικότητα δύο πολιτικές, μία της απόλυτης απλογράφησης ε-ι-ο και χωρίς διπλά σύμφωνα, και μία των σνομπ, που τους βρίσκουμε κυρίως στο χώρο του βιβλίου.


----------



## nickel (Apr 15, 2014)

Είναι αναθεωρημένη επανάληψη. Τον Πάπυρο τον έχω αναφέρει πολλές φορές. Αλλά εγώ δεν χρησιμοποιώ το χαρακτηρισμό _σνομπισμός_. Εγώ μιλάω για _ελιτισμό_.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 15, 2014)

nickel said:


> Στο μεταξύ, πρέπει να πάρουμε θέση στο δίλημμα *Λειψία ή Λιψία*, που δεν έχει σχέση με την απλοποίηση όσο την επιλογή ιστορικής ορθογραφίας.


Και όμως· φαίνεται πως η γραφή με -ει- αντικατέστησε την προηγούμενη γραφή με -ι- σύμφωνα με τη σχολή της αντιστρεψιμότητας, κι ας διαβάζεται -άι- το γερμανικό -ei- του Leipzig (Λάιπτσιχ). Για ποια αντιστρεψιμότητα, αλλά και ποια ιστορική ορθογραφία λοιπόν μιλάμε;


----------



## daeman (Apr 15, 2014)

nickel said:


> Είναι αναθεωρημένη επανάληψη. ...


Αναθεωρημένη από ποιους; Από τι αναθεωρητές; Ρεβιζιονιστές ή ρεβυζιονιστές;


----------



## nickel (Apr 15, 2014)

Να πούμε λοιπόν ότι και η *Λιψία* δεν είναι απλογράφηση. Απλώς προέρχεται από λατινικό ή ιταλικό Lipsia.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 15, 2014)

Σωστό. Σύμφωνα με τη γερμανική βίκη, η πρώτη γραπτή αναφορά της πόλης είναι στο Χρονικό του Thietmar von Merseburg από το 1015 (_in urbe Libzi vocatur_) που τα λατινικά μου δεν με βοηθάνε να καταλάβω τι ακριβώς σημαίνει.

Αλλού, το όνομα γράφεται Lipz ή Lipsk. Η γενικά παραδεκτή ετυμολογία του ονόματος είναι ότι προέρχεται από την παλιά σορβική λέξη Lipsk, που σημαίνει «το μέρος με τις φλαμουριές». Στα σορβικά και στα πολωνικά η πόλη ονομάζεται ακόμη και σήμερα Lipsk, στα τσέχικα ονομάζεται η πόλη Lipsko.

Στο ίδιο άρθρο της βίκης υπάρχει και συγκριτικός πίνακας με την εξέλιξη του ονόματος:



Έτος	|7ος–9ος αι.	|1015	|1165	|1220	|1232	|1402	|1459	|1494	|1507
Μορφή ονόματος	|Lipsk	|Libzi	|Lipz	|Liptzick	|Lipzic	|Leiptzgk	|Leipczigk	|Lips	|Leipzig


----------



## nickel (Apr 15, 2014)

Επίσης, η προσωπική μου προτίμηση για τη *Λειψία* είναι στην ίδια λογική όπου στις παλιές εξελληνισμένες μεταγραφές δέχομαι τις περισσότερες (όχι όλες) τις καθιερωμένες παλιές ορθογραφίες: _Ιαπωνία, Πολωνία, Βρυξέλλες, Βαρκελώνη_. Βεβαίως, η _Λιψία_ δεν με ενοχλεί όσο θα με ενοχλούσε η _Πολονία_. Από την άλλη, θέμα συνήθειας είναι όλα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 15, 2014)

nickel said:


> Βεβαίως, η _Λιψία_ δεν με ενοχλεί όσο θα με ενοχλούσε η _Πολονία_. Από την άλλη, θέμα συνήθειας είναι όλα.


Παρεμπ, ο Κοραής έγραφε Πολονία (βέβαια, οι περισσότεροι τότε την έλεγαν Λεχία, αλλά αυτή είναι άλλη ιστορία).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 15, 2014)

Και δεν σκοπεύω να αλλάξω τον τίτλο του νήματος *εδώ*  -τι, μόνο οι πολιτικοί θα έχουν το δικαίωμα να αλλάζουν γνώμη;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 15, 2014)

*Τζων Μακ Δουάλ και Βαρβούρ* ;) από το εξαιρετικό ιστολόγιο MLP που ειδικεύεται σε πειραϊκά θέματα.


----------



## daeman (Apr 15, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> *Τζων Μακ Δουάλ και Βαρβούρ* ;) από το εξαιρετικό ιστολόγιο MLP που ειδικεύεται σε πειραϊκά θέματα.


Όχι μόνο Μακ Δουάλ, αλλά κυρίως Μακ Δούαλλ (με λ διπλό, σκωτοελλλλαδίτικο, *lllassies and *llladdies):








Επίσης: Μάξουελλ Ι. Ρώσσελλ, Άλλεσσον Γ. Βάρβουρ, Τζέσση, Μαργαρίτα και Ιωάννης Ι. Μάκ Δούαλλ, Ιωάννης Ρώσσελλ, Γουλιέλμος Βάρβουρ και Ιωάννα Ι. Ι. Μάκ Δούαλλ. Και «8)βρίου» για το «Οκτωβρίου»:







Αυτά όμως είναι για τα νήματα του *Γουάττη* και του *Στέφενσων*, μα τον Ιωάννη τον Αδάμο! :laugh:


----------



## Earion (Apr 15, 2014)

Αυτά μου θυμίζουν τον *Δούγλας*.






Ο αντιστ[ράτηγος] Σιρ Ουάρδος Δούγλας, βαρονίσκος, [διάφορα βρετανικά παράσημα], Λορδ Μέγας Αρμοστής της μεγαλειοτάτης βασιλίσσης της Μεγάλης Βρεταννίας εν τη συμπολιτεία των Ιονίων Νήσων κτλ. κτλ.


----------



## daeman (Apr 15, 2014)

...
Το όνομα του οποίου, έκτοτε, μου θυμίζει τον «που 'χει ντούγκλας το μουστάκι», τον Douglas Fairbanks (Φέρμπανκς ή Φαίρμπανκς ή Φαίρμπανξ ή Φέρμπανξ; ή τρελοί είναι αυτοί οι Ρωμιοί ή βαθιά μέσα στη ντάγκλα), τον Δούγλα Ωραιοπλαγιά. 
Φαίνεται πως γι' αυτό ο αποπάνω γράφεται Δούγλας και όχι Ντούγκλας, επειδή μουστάκι-ποντικοουρά δεν βλέπω. 
​


----------



## AoratiMelani (Apr 16, 2014)

Earion said:


> Αυτά μου θυμίζουν τον *Δούγλας*.


Εμένα πάλι το *Λλόϋδ'ς*.


----------



## nickel (Jul 10, 2014)

Αντιγραφή από το νήμα: Ελληνοαγγλική & αγγλοελληνική βάση κύριων ονομάτων


Αν δεν γίνει συνήθεια η απλοποίηση σε συνδυασμό με συμπαράθεση του λατινόγραπτου, θα μυρίζουμε συνεχώς τα δάχτυλά μας. Για να καταλάβω πώς γράφεται αυτός ο Φλόριαν Σούι, χρειάστηκε να ζητήσω από το Γκουγκλ Florian+austerity (από τον τίτλο του βιβλίου του, για τη λιτότητα).

Φλόριαν Σούι > Florian Schui

http://www.amazon.com/Austerity-Great-Failure-Florian-Schui/dp/0300203934


----------



## Earion (Jul 10, 2014)

Μά την αλήθεια δεν σε καταλαβαίνω. Τι έχει να κάνει η απλοποίηση με το παράδειγμα που δίνεις; Είτε με είτε δίχως απλοποίηση το ίδιο ακριβώς θα γραφόταν. Πες πιο καθαρά τι θέλεις να πεις.


----------



## nickel (Jul 10, 2014)

Μα αυτό που λέω από την αρχή: ότι προωθώντας την «αντιστρεψιμότητα» δεν προωθούμε αυτό που χρειάζονται τα διάφορα γραπτά, τη συμπαράθεση του λατινόγραπτου δίπλα στο ελληνικό.


----------



## Earion (Jul 10, 2014)

Και πάλι δεν καταλαβαίνω. Η συμπαράθεση του λατινόγραπτου δίπλα στο ελληνικό είναι άλλο ζήτημα, και δεν έχω την αίσθηση ότι οι τασσόμενοι υπέρ της «αντιστρεψιμότητας» την αρνούνται (τη συμπαράθεση). Γιατί να το φορτώσουμε κι αυτό στην καμπούρα της αμαρτωλής αντιστρεψιμότητας; Από την άλλη μην ξεχνάς ότι συμπαράθεση του λατινόγραπτου δεν μπορεί να γίνει παντού και πάντα. Δεν μπορεί φερειπείν να γίνει στους υποτίτλους των οπτικοακουστικών έργων, ενώ στις εφημερίδες αποφεύγεται. Η συμπαράθεση αφορά μάλλον την πιο πυκνή σε διατύπωση παραγωγή λόγου, βιβλία και περιοδικά. Αλλά, επιμένω, κανείς δεν συνδέει το είδος ελληνόγραπτης απόδοσης (αντιστρεπτό ή όχι) με τη συμπαράθεση του λατινόγραπτου.


----------



## nickel (Jul 10, 2014)

Κάθε σταυροφορία έχει και την υπερβολή της. Πρόσεξε πάντως ότι στο #266 δεν φορτώνω τίποτα στην καμπούρα της αντιστρεψιμότητας. Επαναλαμβάνω ότι, ιδίως στο συγκεκριμένο μέσο (ιστοσελίδες), η λογική λύση είναι η απλοποίηση με συμπαράθεση του λατινόγραπτου: μεταγραφή για να μην προσπαθεί ο κάθε αναγνώστης να προφέρει ξένα ονόματα όπως του κατέβει, απλοποίηση επειδή αν ο κάθε μεταφραστής εφαρμόζει το δικό του σύστημα μεταγραφής θα καταλήγουμε σε πάμπολλες εκδοχές, συμπαράθεση του λατινόγραπτου για να μπορεί όποιος θέλει να το ψάξει παραπέρα. Το μέσο (το διαδίκτυο) είναι πια υπεύθυνο για μεγάλο μέρος της πληροφόρησής μας και το παραπάνω τρίπτυχο είναι το ελάχιστο που θα πρέπει να μάθει να κάνει σωστά. Τα άλλα μέσα (οι υπότιτλοι, οι εφημερίδες, τα συγγράμματα) θα πρέπει το καθένα να κάνει το λογαριασμό του ανάλογα με το τι μπορεί και το τι πρέπει.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Dec 10, 2014)

Έχω μια Mary μπροστά μου (σε ένα case study, έτσι για να μη νομίζετε ότι είναι και κάνα λογοτέχνημα) και δεν μπορώ με τίποτα να γράψω Μέρι. 
Μου κάνει σε Μέρι Κρίστμας, σε Μέρι και Πίπιν από τον άρχοντα των δαχτυλιδιών, ούτε ξέρω τι μου κάνει.
Μου έρχεται να την κάνω Μαίρη και δεν μπορώ να κρατηθώ. (ΕΔΙΤ: κλιτή Μαίρη, βέβαια).

Θα ζήσω γιατρέ μου;


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 10, 2014)

Μαζί σου! Ποτέ δεν έχω γράψει "Μέρι". Στα ελληνικά υπάρχει αυτό το όνομα πριν γεννηθούν οι παππούδες των σημερινών παιδιών που προσπαθούν να με πείσουν ότι αλλιώς γράφεται η Μαίρη όταν έχει ελληνικό διαβατήριο κι αλλιώς όταν έχει ξένο. Λες και η Mary που έχει αμερικάνικο διαβατήριο δεν μπορεί να είναι μισή Ελληνίδα.


----------



## Costas (Dec 10, 2014)

Εγώ γράφω Μαίρη για τις Ελληνίδες και Μαίρυ για τις Αγγλοσαξονίδες. Θα υπάρχουν και Ελληνίδες που υπογράφουν Μαίρυ, όπως υπάρχουν κάποιες που υπογράφουν Βίκυ. Το Μέρι το αφήνω στους φενακιζόμενους αντιφενακιστές (όπως λέμε "είδον δίκαιον απολλύμενον εν τω δικαιώματι αυτού").


----------



## Zazula (Dec 10, 2014)

Μαίρη παντού.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 10, 2014)

Μαίρη κι εδώ.


----------



## nickel (Dec 10, 2014)

Καλημέρα. Η Μαίρη, της Μαίρης. Αν διαλέξετε το άκλιτο, θα αποφασίσετε ανάλογα με το στρατόπεδο όπου έχετε εντάξει εαυτόν ή εαυτήν: της Μέρι ή της Μαίρυ.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 10, 2014)

nickel said:


> Αν διαλέξετε το άκλιτο, θα αποφασίσετε ανάλογα με το στρατόπεδο όπου έχετε εντάξει εαυτόν ή εαυτήν: της Μέρι ή της Μαίρυ.


Καίτοι... http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?1549 :)


----------



## nickel (Dec 10, 2014)

Μια απ' τα ίδια: Η Καίτη, της Καίτης. Της Κέιτ (ή της Καίητ), της Κάθι (ή της Κάθυ), της Κίτι (ή της Κίττυ — ή της Κίττυς  ).


----------



## nickel (Dec 11, 2014)

Καλημέρα. Και έρχεται τώρα και η Zoe Sugg και βάζει παρόμοια ερωτήματα. Μόνο που εδώ έχουμε προβλήματα προφοράς. Άρα δεν τη μεταγράφουμε σε «Ζωή Σαγκ». Οι απλογραφικοί κανόνες οδηγούν σε «Ζόι Σαγκ».

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zoe_Sugg
http://news.in.gr/perierga/article/?aid=1231369517


----------



## AoratiMelani (Dec 11, 2014)

Το πρόβλημα αυτό το αντιμετωπίζω πολύ πιο έντονα και συχνά στα Ισπανικά:
Urania - Ουράνια ή Ουρανία;
Leónidas - Λεόνιδας ή Λεωνίδας;
ων ουκ έστιν αριθμός, και ακόμη χειρότερα, στο Περού:
Leonidas - Λεονίδας ή Λεωνίδας; και να έχει και το "δον" μπροστά...

Κι ένα σωρό άλλα (αρχαιο)ελληνικά ονόματα (έχουν πολλή πέραση στη Νότιο Αμερική) που αν τα μεταγράψεις είναι αστεία κι αν τα μεταφράσεις φαντάζουν ξεκάρφωτα, ας πούμε ξερωγώ Anacreonte - Ανακρεόντε ή Ανακρέων;


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 11, 2014)

Αν μετέφραζες στα αγγλικά θα το κρατούσες Anacreonte ή θα το έκανες Anacreon; Η απάντηση που θα δώσεις σ' αυτό το ερώτημα πιστεύω ότι σού δίνει και την απάντηση για το πώς θα μεταφράσεις στα ελληνικά.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 11, 2014)

Το ίδιο είναι, Χέλλε;


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 11, 2014)

Όχι απολύτως, γιατί εν προκειμένω μιλάμε για ελληνικό όνομα. Αλλά θέλω να πω ότι δεν γίνεται να επιλέξεις το β΄ όταν μεταφράζεις στα αγγλικά και το α΄ όταν μεταφράζεις στα ελληνικά. Το αντίστροφο είναι πιο λογικό, αλλά πάλι κάπου σκοντάφτει. Γιατί αν ήσουν Άγγλος μεταφραστής και μετέφραζες στην γλώσσα σου, δεν θα έπαιρνες το Enrique Iglesias να το κάνεις Harry Iglesias. Ή αν θέλεις ένα καθαρά αγγλικό όνομα κι όχι γερμανογενές μέσω γαλλικών, τι θα έκανες με το Alfredo; Το ερώτημα δεν είναι ρητορικό και σεβαστή η κάθε απάντηση.


----------



## dharvatis (Dec 11, 2014)

Προσωπικά πάντως με ενοχλεί πολύ όταν βλέπω εξελληνισμένα ξένα ονόματα σε ένα βιβλίο (αν έβλεπα π.χ. έναν Πάμπλο να μιλάει με έναν Έκτορα - χίλιες φορές καλύτερο το «Χέκτορ»). Αν αντιμετώπιζα το πρόβλημα της Μελάνης, όπου το σωστά μεταγραμμένο ξένο όνομα μοιάζει με ανορθόγραφο ελληνικό, θα σκεφτόμουν σοβαρά το ενδεχόμενο να παραποιήσω την προφορά του ονόματος για να το κάνω ακόμα πιο ξένο, αντί να το εξελληνίσω (θα προτιμούσα ας πούμε να δω «Λεόνιντας» παρά «Λεωνίδας»).


----------



## SBE (Dec 11, 2014)

Κι αν το d προφέρεται όπως το δέλτα;
Ή αν είναι η προαναφερθείσα Ζόι ή η Άρτεμις (όπως η Άρτεμις Κούπερ, π.χ.) και άλλοι που το μόνο που αλλάζει από τα ελληνικά είναι π.χ. ο τόνος; 
Και τι κάνουμε με τον Νικίτα, τον Κοσμά, τη Σοφία, τη Δάφνη, τη Θέκλα από την Αγγλία;
Θα τους κάνουμε ο Κόσμας, η Ντάφνι, της Θέκλα, ο Νικίτα;


----------



## nickel (Dec 11, 2014)

Ε; Ο Νικίτα. Αλλά και «της Νικίτα».
Η Δάφνη, της Δάφνης. Και η Ντάφνι, της Ντάφνι.
Η Θέκλα, της Θέκλας.


----------



## dharvatis (Dec 12, 2014)

SBE said:


> Κι αν το d προφέρεται όπως το δέλτα;


Γι' αυτό γράφω «να παραποιήσω». Για τα υπόλοιπα, κατά περίπτωση - πάνω κάτω όπως τα λέει ο Νίκελ.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Dec 12, 2014)

Κι εγώ σε ένα τέτοιο σκεπτικό μπήκα, της ελαφράς παραποιήσεως, αλλά το έκανα ως εξής: αντί να κρατήσω την περουβιανή προφορά "Λεονίδας" το πήγα στην πιο διαδεδομένη στον ισπανόφωνο κόσμο "Λεόνιδας", κι έγινε ο δον Λεόνιδας, του δον Λεόνιδας. 

Απαντώντας στον Ελληγενή αλλά και γενικά, κρίνω κατά περίπτωση, φυσικά. Αν ήταν κάνα μυθιστόρημα που εκτυλισσόταν ας πούμε το Μεσαίωνα και ο κύριος ήταν κανένας ιδαλγός, μπορεί και να τον έκανα Λεωνίδα, αλλά στα λαϊκά στρώματα του Περού της δεκαετίας του 50, δεν μου κολλούσε. Στο ίδιο κλίμα θα κρατούσα Ανακρεόντε και όχι Ανακρέων (τώρα θυμήθηκα έναν Hipólito σε άλλο μυθιστόρημα, άλλα γέλια εκεί με το Ιπόλιτο, και μάλιστα είναι τελείως κάφρος και τραμπούκος - τουλάχιστον η ορθογραφία το διαφοροποιεί κομματάκι).

Η Urania είναι πιο προβληματική, γιατί έχουμε και τα ρημάδια τα ουράνια. Ευτυχώς δεν έτυχε σε μένα, η Αγγελική Αλεξοπούλου που μετέφρασε τη _Γιορτή του τράγου_ την έχει κάνει Ουρανία, απ' ό,τι είδα ξεφυλλίζοντας το βιβλίο κάποτε - δεν το έψαξα όμως να δω αν την έχει κλιτή (φαντάζομαι πως ναι, τι στην ευχή).


----------



## Earion (Dec 12, 2014)

Αυτή είναι μια από τις συζητήσεις που έρχονται και επανέρχονται κάθε τόσο στη Λεξιλογία. Το τελευταίο σχετικό που θυμάμαι είναι αυτό (# 28-38),το οποίο έμεινε (όπως τουλάχιστον το βλέπω εγώ) μάλλον χωρίς απάντηση.


----------



## sarant (Dec 12, 2014)

Και τις ισπανίδες που τις λένε Άνες, θα τις γράψουμε Άννα ή Άνα;


----------



## AoratiMelani (Dec 12, 2014)

Όλη αυτή η κουβέντα μου θυμίζει τους προβληματισμούς που είχα όταν μετέφρασα το πρώτο μου μυθιστόρημα από τα ισπανικά στα ελληνικά. Διάβασα, έψαξα, ρώτησα και ποιον δε ρώτησα. Όταν τα πράγματα ζόριζαν, η ατάκα-σωσίβιο ήταν πάντα: "γράφ' το όπως το νιώθεις" (μόνη φωτεινή εξαίρεση η Αγγελική Αλεξοπούλου, η οποία είχε και γνώση και άποψη, αλλά κι εκείνη αιφνιδιάστηκε από κάποια ερωτήματα). Εγώ ανατρίχιαζα μόλις το άκουγα αυτό: αν γράφει καθένας όπως νιώθει, ζήτω που καήκαμε. Άλλες προσλαμβάνουσες εδώ άλλες εκεί, άλλη παιδεία, άλλες αντιλήψεις, άλλα μυαλά, άλλα αντ' άλλων οι μεταγραφές - αυτό δηλαδή που βλέπουμε παντού γύρω μας.

Απάντηση ουσιαστική δεν έχω στο ερώτημα. Η λογική μού λέει γράφ' το όπως το ακούς, το συναίσθημα μού λέει μα πώς πάει η καρδιά σου να βλέπεις τον Ιοσίφ χωρίς το ωμέγα και το ήτα του, να βλέπεις την Άνα με ένα νι, και τα λοιπά. Και καταλήγω να κάνω κι εγώ μια δική μου εκδοχή των πραγμάτων, όπως όλοι, μεταγράφοντας επιλεκτικά μια έτσι μια αλλιώς, συμβάλλοντας στο γενικό χάος.

Το όνειρο της ζωής μου κάποτε ήταν να βγει κάποιος κρατικός φορέας ή/και κάποιος έγκυρος ιδιωτικός φορέας (μάλιστα φαντασιωνόμουν ότι θα συμμετείχα κι εγώ όσον αφορά τα ισπανικά, ας πούμε στους Hispanistas, οι οποίοι έχουν πέσει σε κώμα πλέον) και να μας πει πώς θα μεταγράφουμε από κάθε γλώσσα (έστω από καμιά δεκαριά "μεγάλες" γλώσσες και μετά βλέπουμε). Αλλά άλλη δουλειά δεν είχανε και οι διάφοροι φορείς...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 12, 2014)

Από την άλλη, τι το προβληματικό υπάρχει στο να χρησιμοποιούμε μια δική μας εκδοχή των πραγμάτων; :)


----------



## nickel (Dec 12, 2014)

Εδώ για το οικονομικό πρόβλημα έχουμε χωριστεί σε μνημονιακούς και αντιμνημονιακούς, δεν θα χωριστούμε σε πολυτονιστές - μονοτονιστές ή σε απλομεταγραφιστές - αντιστρεψομεταγραφιστές, που δεν πονάνε και τόσο; 

:)


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 12, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Από την άλλη, τι το προβληματικό υπάρχει στο να χρησιμοποιούμε μια δική μας εκδοχή των πραγμάτων; :)



Κάποτε θα ήταν σπατάλη μελάνης που θα χυνόταν. Τώρα είναι απλώς σπατάλη χρόνου· άντε και λίγο ηλεκτρισμού.:)


----------



## AoratiMelani (Dec 12, 2014)

Βασικά το πρόβλημα κτγμ είναι ότι δημιουργείται ένα χάος και οι αναγνώστες δεν ξέρουν τι τους γίνεται, μια διαβάζουν αυτό, μια εκείνο, και τελικά δεν ξέρουν πώς (πρέπει να) τον λένε τον Τάδε ή τον Δείνα.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 12, 2014)

AoratiMelani said:


> Βασικά το πρόβλημα κτγμ είναι ότι δημιουργείται ένα χάος και οι αναγνώστες δεν ξέρουν τι τους γίνεται, μια διαβάζουν αυτό, μια εκείνο, και τελικά δεν ξέρουν πώς (πρέπει να) τον λένε τον Τάδε ή τον Δείνα.


Ενδεχομένως, βέβαια, και να μην δίνουν τελικά και τόσο μεγάλη σημασία οι αναγνώστες. Άσε που το να πάμε να αφαιρέσουμε το χάος απ' τη γλώσσα μερικές φορές είναι άσκηση πάνω στη ματαιότητα. :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 12, 2014)

AoratiMelani said:


> Βασικά το πρόβλημα κτγμ είναι ότι δημιουργείται ένα χάος και οι αναγνώστες δεν ξέρουν τι τους γίνεται, μια διαβάζουν αυτό, μια εκείνο, και τελικά δεν ξέρουν πώς (πρέπει να) τον λένε τον Τάδε ή τον Δείνα.



Ε, θα διαλέγουν κι εκείνοι... :)


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 13, 2014)

Zazula said:


> Ενδεχομένως, βέβαια, και να μην δίνουν τελικά και τόσο μεγάλη σημασία οι αναγνώστες. Άσε που το να πάμε να αφαιρέσουμε το χάος απ' τη γλώσσα μερικές φορές είναι άσκηση πάνω στη ματαιότητα. :)



Το χάος κάνει την ζωή μας πικάντικη. Αρκεί να μην είναι πολιτικό.


----------



## SBE (Dec 13, 2014)

Εγώ δεν βλέπω χάος. Εφόσον μιλάμε για μετάφραση λογοτεχνίας π.χ. δεν έχει σημασία πώς θα γραφτεί η ισπανίδα Άννα (που θα την προτιμούσα με δύο νι), γιατί πρόκειται για φανταστικό πρόσωπο. Δεν θα την ψάξουμε σε εγκυκλοπαίδειες εκτός αν γίνει ηρωίδα κανενός βιβλιοσήριαλ, όπως ο Αρσέν Λουπέν (που στο όνομα της αντιστρεψιμότητας κάποιοι ίσως να τον ήθελαν Αρσέν/ Αρσένε/ Αρσένιο Λυπίν/ Λιπάν/ Λουπίν κλπ). Κι όταν πρόκειται για υπαρκτά πρόσωπα τότε χρησιμοποιούμε την καθιερωμένη απόδοση, αν υπάρχει.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 21, 2015)

Όταν απλώς μένεις κάγκελο προσπαθώντας να καταλάβεις πώς και γιατί...


----------



## SBE (Nov 21, 2015)

Ο συχωριανός του Τρεν Οσέ.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Nov 21, 2015)

Δεν έχω λόγια... βιβλικό ακούγεται πάντως. Κάτι σε στρατιές των αγγέλων, Ραφαήλ, Ραγουήλ, Ισραφήλ, τέτοια πράγματα.

(Ότι το κάνει αυτό επειδή βλέπει αρχικά κεφαλαία, το θεωρώ προφανές. Εκτός κι αν είναι κάποια πολύ λεπτή τρολιά.)


----------



## nickel (Feb 1, 2016)

Η μεταγραφή των λατινόγραπτων κύριων ονομάτων υπέστη σοβαρό πλήγμα αυτές τις ημέρες στο πλαίσιο της συζήτησης για το έργο της Πειραματικής Σκηνής του Εθνικού Θεάτρου. Την ώρα που οι συνομιλητές χωρίζονταν σε δύο στρατόπεδα ανάλογα με τις πολιτικοκοινωνικές απόψεις τους (αλλά όχι το κατά πόσο είχαν δει ή όχι το ίδιο το έργο), ταυτόχρονα διαμορφωνόταν σε ένα άλλο ανεπίγνωστο επίπεδο ένας δεύτερος διχασμός, ανάμεσα σε εκείνους που έγραφαν τον τίτλο του έργου «Η Ισορροπία του Νας» και τους άλλους που έγραφαν «Η Ισορροπία του Nash» με το όνομα αμετάγραπτο. Αυτή τη διαφοροποίηση την είδα με τα ματάκια μου δεκάδες φορές, αλλά τα αφτάκια μου δεν είχαν τη δυνατότητα να μετρήσουν πόσοι ένιωθαν την ανάγκη να προφέρουν το όνομα του υπέροχου εκείνου ανθρώπου με παχύ σ ή κάποιο κοινό κοινότατο ελληνικό σ όπως του σορτς. Ταυτόχρονα ο Γάλλος συγγραφέας γινόταν από τον ένα Καμί και από τον άλλο Καμύ, και είμαι βέβαιος ότι άκουσα πολλούς να τον προφέρουν γαλλικά. Αυτοί είναι διχασμοί, όχι αστεία.


http://www.n-t.gr/el/news/?nid=1802
http://www.protagon.gr/epikairotita/i-epomeni-mera-sto-ethniko-theatro-44341039942
https://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ισορροπία_Nash
https://www.google.gr/search?q="ισο...&oe=utf-8&gws_rd=cr&ei=aHmvVo2zO4auswGI3KegAw


----------



## nickel (Jul 1, 2016)

Αν έχετε κάποιος αμφιβολίες για την πορεία που έχει πάρει αυτό το θέμα των μεταγραφών, μετρήστε πόσα είναι τα ευρήματα στο διαδίκτυο για τον απλοποιημένο και τον αντιστρέψιμο τρόπο μεταγραφής του Corbyn.

Κόρμπιν 347.000 γκουγκλιές
Κόρμπυν 96 γκουγκλιές

Κάποιοι που γράφουν «Τζέρεμυ Κόρμπιν» θα πρέπει να κοιτάξουν αυτή την αναποφασιστικότητά τους, να μην αναπαράγεται σε πιο σοβαρές πτυχές της ζωής τους.


----------



## Costas (Jul 1, 2016)

Βλέπω έγινες οπαδός των δημοψηφισμάτων, Nickel? :)


----------



## nickel (Jul 1, 2016)

Costas said:


> Βλέπω έγινες οπαδός των δημοψηφισμάτων, Nickel? :)



Η γλώσσα (και η γλωσσολογία) είναι δούλα της λαϊκής ετυμηγορίας. :)


----------



## Costas (Jul 1, 2016)

Η γλώσσα, ναι· η γραφή αντιστέκεται σθεναρά! :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 1, 2016)

Old habits die hard...


----------



## dharvatis (May 4, 2018)

Ορίστε, για να διασκεδάσετε:


(«Ο» Τζόνσον Ματτέυ είναι η εταιρεία Johnson Matthey...)


----------



## anepipsogos (Jul 15, 2020)

nickel said:


> Ένα βιβλίο της Άννας Διαμαντοπούλου από μια συνομιλία με τον Μάκη Προβατά: *Από το Ντεσεβό στο Drone*.
> 
> Το 2CV καλώς γίνεται *ντεσεβό*, αλλά το drone να μη γίνει τουλάχιστον *ντρόουν*;





Αμή, το Μπορρέλ;
Γιατί κρατάμε τα δύο "ρ" αλλά όχι τα δύο "λ", εφόσον Borrell;


----------



## antongoun (Jul 15, 2020)

Από ∆. Ν. Μαρωνίτη, _Το Εγκόλπιο της ορθής γραφής_ (εδώ)

"∆εν κρατούµε τα όµοια σύµφωνα στην αρχή και στο τέλος των ξενικών κυρίων ονοµάτων: Cordell Hull - Κόρντελ Χαλ, Thomas Mann - Τόµας Μαν, Lloyd - Λόυντ".


----------



## nickel (Jul 15, 2020)

antongoun said:


> Από ∆. Ν. Μαρωνίτη, _Το Εγκόλπιο της ορθής γραφής_ (εδώ)
> 
> "∆εν κρατούµε τα όµοια σύµφωνα στην αρχή και στο τέλος των ξενικών κυρίων ονοµάτων: Cordell Hull - Κόρντελ Χαλ, Thomas Mann - Τόµας Μαν, Lloyd - Λόυντ".



Έφαγα μισή ώρα το πρωί, ψάχνοντας γκουγκλ, Τριανταφυλλίδη και Λεξιλογία, να θυμηθώ πού το είχα διαβάσει αυτό για τα «διπλά» σύμφωνα. Να τι παθαίνεις άμα δεν ψάχνεις σωστά. :-(


----------



## anepipsogos (Jul 15, 2020)

Έχετε δίκιο και μερσί! Δεν μου είχε τύχει ποτέ –και τον γράφω πάντα Borrell

Και ο Μπαμπινιώτης βλέπω στο ΛΕΞΙΚΟ ΔΥΣΚΟΛΙΩΝ: «Η μεταγραφή δεν πρέπει να αντιβαίνει στον θεμελιώδη κανόνα της Ελληνικής ότι καμία λέξη δεν αρχίζει ούτε τελειώνει με δύο όμοια γράμματα»

Βλέπω επίσης ότι υπάρχει μία μικρή μερίς η οποία -αδίκως- αντιτίθεται:

https://www.google.com/search?q="Μπ...AhUO4aQKHb-dCu4Q8NMDegQIHxAz&biw=1024&bih=615


----------



## anepipsogos (Jul 16, 2020)

Α, να και μία επιστημονική μερίς η οποία αντιτίθεται (Α. Ιορδανίδου, «Οδηγός της νεοελληνικής γλώσσας»)

«Τα ξενικά όμοια σύμφωνα αποδίδονται επίσης με όμοια και χωρίς τους περιορισμούς της ελληνικής ορθογραφίας που αποκλείει δύο όμοια σύμφωνα στο τέλος της λέξης ή με ακόλουθο άλλο σύμφωνο: Μάρβελλ (Marvell), Μανν (Mann)» (σελ. 142) 

Τελικά, διαπιστώνω ότι όλα αυτά τα χρόνια ακολουθούσα στη μεταγραφή των ξένων κυρίων ονομάτων την απλοποιημένη προσέγγιση:

«Η απλοποίηση στη μεταγραφή σημαίνει μόνο ι, ε, ο και καθόλου διπλά σύμφωνα, δηλαδή η μεταγραφή γίνεται σύμφωνα με τη φωνητική απόδοση της λέξης, την προφορά.» (σελ. 149-50)

Φωνητική μεταγραφή, λοιπόν, και απλογράφηση, διότι ούτως ή άλλως (όπως στην περίπτωση με τον Borrell), αν τηρηθεί ο κανόνας χάνεται η «εικόνα» της αρχικής γραφής του ξένου ονόματος.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 16, 2020)

Μπαμπινιώτης said:


> «[Θ]εμελιώδη[ς] κανόνα[ς] της Ελληνικής ότι καμία λέξη δεν αρχίζει ούτε τελειώνει με δύο όμοια γράμματα»


Γατάκι Μπαμπινιώτη, λάβε σχολική ορθογραφία με αρκτικά δύο όμοια _σύμφωνα_: http://www.greek-language.gr/greekLang/modern_greek/tools/lexica/search.html?lq=γγ%&dq= :twit:

(Και φυσικά ο ισχυρισμός ότι «καμία λέξη δεν αρχίζει ούτε τελειώνει με δύο όμοια _γράμματα_» είναι αάατα και αέναα λάθος. :lol:)


----------



## nickel (Jul 16, 2020)

Ζητώ συγγνώμη για τη διαχειριστική επέμβαση, αλλά νομίζω ότι αυτό το κομμάτι της συζήτησης δεν αφορά πια τους δρόνους και έχει περάσει στα προβλήματα της μεταγραφής ξένων κύριων ονομάτων (όπου, παρέμπ, έχω δηλώσει την προτίμησή μου για την απλοποίηση). Εδώ είμαστε λοιπόν...


ΥΓ. Θα περιοριστώ να επαναλάβω μόνο ότι η κυριότερη βάση μεταγραφής ξένων κύριων ονομάτων πριν τη Βικιπαίδεια, η εγκυκλοπαίδεια Πάπυρος-Larousse-Britannica, επιχειρεί αντιστρεψιμότητα στα φωνήεντα αλλά όχι στα διπλά/όμοια σύμφωνα. Π.χ. Κορέλι και όχι Κορέλλι. Και ο Τζουζέπ θα ήταν Μπορέλ. Αλλά όταν θα μπει στη Βικιπαίδεια, θα είναι Μπορρέλ (αν ισχύσει ό,τι ίσχυσε με τον «Σαρλ ντε Γκωλ»).


----------



## anepipsogos (Jul 16, 2020)

Zazula said:


> Γατάκι Μπαμπινιώτη, λάβε σχολική ορθογραφία με αρκτικά δύο όμοια _σύμφωνα_: http://www.greek-language.gr/greekLang/modern_greek/tools/lexica/search.html?lq=γγ%&dq= :twit:
> 
> (Και φυσικά ο ισχυρισμός ότι «καμία λέξη δεν αρχίζει ούτε τελειώνει με δύο όμοια _γράμματα_» είναι αάατα και αέναα λάθος. :lol:)



Επ’ αυτού όμως πρβλ. εσωτερική λεξιλογική «αντιπολίτευση»:

Nickel: «Μην περιμένετε να βρείτε πια «γγ» στην αρχή της λέξης· και το γγαστρώνω από το εγγαστρώνω έγινε γκαστρώνω. Το ΛΚΝ έχει μείνει λίγο πίσω.»

https://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?154-Η-μεταγραφή-του-αγγλικού-ng


----------



## nickel (Jul 16, 2020)

anepipsogos said:


> Επ’ αυτού όμως πρβλ. εσωτερική λεξιλογική «αντιπολίτευση»:



Μα και στη Λεξιλογία αφήνουμε όλα τα λουλούδια να ανθίσουν.


----------



## cougr (Oct 9, 2022)

*Karl, Karel or Karol? The translation confusion over King Charles III’s name, explained*​








Karl, Karel or Karol? The translation confusion over King Charles III's name, explained


Throughout Europe, the new king’s name has been translated (or not) in many different ways.




theconversation.com





*Karl, Karel or Karol? The translation confusion over King Charles III’s name, explained*

Prince Charles is no more. In the English-speaking world, we’re now getting used to calling the former Prince of Wales “King Charles III”. As the King has chosen to keep his birth name as his regnal title, the change isn’t too difficult. But in other languages, things are more complicated.

Looking at leading foreign press outlets, Charles’s name is translated in a variety of ways. His title of king is usually translated as French _roi_, Spanish _rey_, German _König_, Russian король (_korol_), Finnish _kuningas_, Czech _král_, Polish _król_, Bulgarian крал (_kral_).

For the Germans, this marks a change. Queen Elizabeth II was most often referred to using her English title –die Queen–, rather than with the German word for queen, _Königin_.

But while German and some other western European languages do not translate the regnal name, many Slavonic languages do. The Czechs called Elizabeth Alžběta, the Russians Елизавета (Yelizaveta), the Poles Elżbieta. Her son is, as king, called respectively Karel, Карл (Karl) and Karol.

But the practice isn’t necessarily the same by language group. Bulgarian, a closely-related Slavonic language, seems to call the new king крал Чарлс (_kral _Charls).

Finnish, a non-Slavonic language of the Finno-Ugric group, translated his mother’s name to Elisabet, but has left Charles alone. In Spanish, the Queen was Isabel II and her son is Carlos III. French is unexpectedly easy because the name is the same in both languages – Le roi Charles III.

As Prince of Wales, Charles’s name was usually left as is. In the Czech National Corpus (a 4.7-billion-word database of Czech texts), I found over 10,000 such examples referring to _princ _Charles, but only one example of his name in the Czech form _princ _Karel. Curiously, as the Charles in King Charles III is a regnal name, it is treated differently.

This has led to some confusion. In the first days of his reign, the king’s name appeared with varying translations. One recent evening, I checked WebCorp, an interface for searching the web for linguistic data. In Czech, I found him called král Karel III. 170 times (with the fullstop after III indicating that it is an ordinal number, as is Czech custom), but also clocked 45 examples of král Charles III.

The Institute for the Czech Language in Prague has been fielding queries from Czech media about what to call the new king. Kamila Smejkalová, who is head of the institute’s language advice service, told me they have been recommending Karel III., while acknowledging that Charles III. is also being used.

Confusion over British royal family names (Elizabeth or Alžběta, Philip or Filip) led the institute to draft a briefing document on the issue in the days after the Queen’s death.

The guidance suggests that in Czech, monarchs get treated differently from other members of the royal family, including – previously – Charles, Prince of Wales. Now that Charles is king, they recommend translating his name rather than leaving it in its English form. The guidance explains:

The names of monarchs are traditionally adapted into Czech … therefore, we can expect – and media usage of this name supports this – that now, and in the future, we will find both forms [Charles and Karel] of the British monarch’s name. Some speakers will respect tradition and nativise his name to Karel III. Others will prefer the form Charles III., which is also permissible, as the heir apparent was always referred to as princ Charles.​
Now, Smejkalová says, we can see a clear preference for Karel over Charles. As soon as major media outlets opted for the former, it tipped the scales. However, practical concerns can also play a role.

Smejkalová notes that if Charles had been the IV, rather than the III, Czechs would have called him Charles IV., to avoid confusion with Karel IV., the most famous Czech king, who became Holy Roman Emperor in the 14th century.

In English, a foreign leader goes by their own name, but the title held is translated. For some languages, we swap the ordering of first and last names to conform to our practice of putting the personal name before the family name, for example, Hungary’s Orbán Viktor is known in English as Viktor Orbán. There are exceptions, such as Chinese, where President Xi Jinping’s family name stays in pole position.

Monarchs’ names and titles are a special and not entirely consistent case. A monarch inherits a title, which may have an equivalent in a foreign language and could be translated, just like president or prime minister. The monarch’s regnal name can be different from their personal name, as was the case with Elizabeth’s father, King George VI, whose name in personal life was Albert.

A woman takes a German newspaper off of a stand, the front page has a photo of the Queen and a headline reading Die Welt betet fur die Queen.

For contemporary rulers, English tends to translate titles, but leave regnal names alone. Spain’s head of state is King Felipe VI (never Philip) and Denmark’s is Queen Margrethe II (not Margaret II).

Certain states in the Middle East are exceptions. Rulers may keep local titles, like emir or sheikh, which have been adopted as English words.

Looking back through history, the picture is more complex. We keep some familiar historical titles in the original language (Kaiser Wilhelm from imperial Germany, and the tsars of Russia). However, we call Catherine the Great an empress, rather than her Russian title of tsaritsa.

We leave German regnal names untranslated as above, but those less familiar are often anglicised. The tsars are known as Alexander or Nicholas rather than Aleksandr or Nikolay. We retain the semi-anglicised Ivan, rather than use its English equivalent John.

Translation here, as everywhere, is a balancing act. The name and title of a hereditary ruler can be deeply specific to a country, but monarchy is found worldwide.

Every language has its own dynastic vocabulary, and translators have to find equilibrium between the foreign and the familiar. Their decisions will chart a slightly different course in every language reporting on the British royal succession.

Neil Bermel, Professor of Russian and Slavonic Studies, University of Sheffield​​Neil Bermel receives funding from the UK's Arts and Humanities Research Council and has received funding in the past from the Leverhulme Trust and the British Academy. He collaborates on research with colleagues at the Czech Language Institute and the Czech National Corpus Institute named in this article.​


----------



## SBE (Oct 14, 2022)

Πολύς θόρυβος για το τίποτα. 
Τώρα ανακάλυψαν οι αγγλόφωνοι ότι ο πάπας δεν λέγεται Φράνσις στo Βατικανό;


----------

